# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  List of Liberty-minded Candidates for US Congress

## matt0611

List updated on Aug 29, 2012.

*General Election Candidates*
(Tuesday, November 6, 2012*) 
*Primary dates indicated below if Primary has not occurred yet.

*US House*
----------------------------------

*Arizona* 

*California* 

Tom McClintock (R-incumbent) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Greg Imus (R) CA-5 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
John Dennis (R) CA-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Dana Rohrabacher (R-Incumbent) CA-48 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Colorado*

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 

*Georgia*

Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*

Raul Labrador (R) ID-1  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Indiana*

*Kentucky*

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*

Eric Knowles (R) MD-3

*Michigan*

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kurt Haskell (D) MI-7 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Minnesota*

*Missouri*

*New Hampshire*
Primary: September 11, 2012

Brendan Kelly (L) NH-1
Rick Parent (R) NH-1 
Hardy Macia (L) NH-2
Dennis Lamare (R) NH-2

*New York*

*North Carolina*

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*

Eric Olson (L)  

*Ohio*

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3

*Oregon* 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4

*Tennessee*

*Texas*

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22
Jessica Puente Bradshaw (R) TX-34
Steve Stockman (R) TX-36 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Utah*

Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Virginia*

*Washington*

John Koster (R) WA-1 (purity: ★★★★★)


*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California*

*Florida*

Connie Mack (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Indiana*

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) 

*Maine*

*Maryland*

Daniel Bongino (R)

*Michigan*

Scotty Boman (L) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

* Minnesota*

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*

*Montana*

Dan Cox (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Nebraska*

*New Mexico*

Jon Barrie (I) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*New York*

Chris Edes (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*

*Rhode Island*
Primary: Sep 11, 2012

Barry Hinckley (R) 

*Tennessee*

*Texas*

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Virginia*

*Wisconsin*


Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.


Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Here's one in Iowa:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...re-with-Iowans

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Duplicate fail

----------


## matt0611

> Here's one in Iowa:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...re-with-Iowans


Thanks! Looks like a good candidate. But this list is only for US Congress and Senate. She's running for Iowa state senate. 

I do need to start making a list of state candidates too, but that would be quite a task!

----------


## ericams2786

For TN, there is a guy named Zach Poskevich running for Senate against Bob Corker who seems to be very liberty minded (and seems to agree with Paul on foreign policy). 

On another note, does anyone know who is running for Paul's seat in his district?

http://www.zachforsenate.com/

----------


## cindy25

Remove Mandel; he is 100% Zionist neo-con.  pro-wars, any war.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another from California:




> Jenny Worman for Congress in California 28th District (Hollywood, Burbank, Glendale)


http://jennywormanforcongress.ning.com/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

There is a sub-forum dedicated to 2012 Liberty Candidates:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...012-Candidates

----------


## tsetsefly

> There is a sub-forum dedicated to 2012 Liberty Candidates:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...012-Candidates


Yup and no one ever sees that forum this has to be stickied here!

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

Josh Mandel doesn't belong on that list.

----------


## tbone717

> Remove Mandel; he is 100% Zionist neo-con.  pro-wars, any war.


You do realize that there are libertarians that are not in lock step with Paul's non-interventionism?  Just like there are many factions of every movement, there are many factions of libertarianism.

I don't know much about Mandel, but just pointing this fact about the policy differences out, because there are some that are not aware of this.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Do we know enough about these to know which ones are the priority, or which ones we stand the best chance of winning based on demographic? I'd rather focus on a few and win some rather than get close and lose in all of them.

----------


## matt0611

> Remove Mandel; he is 100% Zionist neo-con.  pro-wars, any war.


Ok thanks, I haven't vetted all these candidates (don't have the time to).

Oh well, can't be worse than Sherrod Brown I suppose...

----------


## tbone717

> Do we know enough about these to know which ones are the priority, or which ones we stand the best chance of winning based on demographic? I'd rather focus on a few and win some rather than get close and lose in all of them.


That's why I brought up a discussion about Rohrer and Scaringi in the PA thread.  One is about 90% of what we like and can win, the other is 100% of what we like and has no chance whatsoever, both are running against an establishment picked candidate who is little of what we want.  Foolish to dump money into a race that we can't win, only to see the establishment guy get it because we were trying for 100% instead of being pleased with 90%.

I am sure there are a lot of races like that if we examine them.

----------


## freshjiva

Add Augustus Alzona, (R), MD-8.

http://www.alzona.com

----------


## LisaNY

> Ok thanks, I haven't vetted all these candidates (don't have the time to).
> 
> Oh well, can't be worse than Sherrod Brown I suppose...


The thread title says these are Liberty-minded candidates yet some of them aren't?

----------


## matt0611

> The thread title says these are Liberty-minded candidates yet some of them aren't?


I've skimmed over the candidates but I don't have time to vet all of them, all of them should be better than the incumbents though. 

I was hoping that you all would give me some assistance of refining the list.

----------


## Crotale

Perhaps we should properly vet all these candidates first?

----------


## tbone717

> I've skimmed over the candidates but I don't have time to vet all of them, all of them should be better than the incumbents though. 
> 
> I was hoping that you all would give me some assistance of refining the list.


That can be a problem, because there are many differing opinions on what defines a liberty-minded candidate and what does not.  One only needs to take a look at Rand is criticized at times on this forum to see that some folks have a certain standard they hold everyone up to.  If we go down a road of absolutism we will be no more effective than the LP or CP folks are.

That's the reason I like the RLC because they have some standard principles that all their members agree to, but the means by which those goals are accomplished can be different.

----------


## 1836

> This is offtopic. But like Ron always says, congress is supposed to be the most powerful branch of the federal government, we can't forget it!
> 
> I know it sucks that this race isn't turning out as good as we all wished, but like Ron says, revolutions are long term projects!
> 
> Do you think the neo-cons took over the party in one election? Hell no!
> Do you think the progressives took over the democrats in one election? Hell no!
> 
> This is long term people, us liberty minded patriots are out there and we are growing the fastest out of all of em! 
> Remember, if only people age 18-30 were allowed to vote we would be winning!
> ...


Hard to see this and _NOT_ have hope!

----------


## Crotale

> That can be a problem, because there are many differing opinions on what defines a liberty-minded candidate and what does not.  One only needs to take a look at Rand is criticized at times on this forum to see that some folks have a certain standard they hold everyone up to.  If we go down a road of absolutism we will be no more effective than the LP or CP folks are.
> 
> That's the reason I like the RLC because they have some standard principles that all their members agree to, but the means by which those goals are accomplished can be different.


Perhaps it would be best to just post their position on each issue and allow people to decide for themselves?

----------


## tbone717

> Perhaps it would be best to just post their position on each issue and allow people to decide for themselves?


Agreed, but even that is difficult.  Probably best to have people nominated by forum members, RLC list, other groups that we support and let people make up their own minds based on the states.  Viability would help too, hate to see folks dump cash into a candidate that is an extreme longshot when the race next door is winable.

----------


## 1836

A key question in all this is, "can someone be a liberty candidate and yet have some disagreements on foreign policy?" I would tend to say "yes" with reservations, for example, I would expect a liberty candidate to demand a declaration of war, to stand up for civil liberties, etc. But if someone disagreed on American presence abroad but were right on everything else, for the sake of getting our domestic house in order, they might be worth supporting.

Jeff Flake is a great example. He'd be awesome to have in the Senate. A Washington Post analysis from last year showed him disagreeing with the majority in the House like 25% of the time. More than almost anyone but Amash and Ron Paul, actually. He is a liberty candidate who also charms Republican mainstream folks, and he disagrees with us on foreign policy in some significant ways. But I would rather have him in the Senate than any of his opponents.

----------


## tbone717

> A key question in all this is, "can someone be a liberty candidate and yet have some disagreements on foreign policy?" I would tend to say "yes" with reservations, for example, I would expect a liberty candidate to demand a declaration of war, to stand up for civil liberties, etc. But if someone disagreed on American presence abroad but were right on everything else, for the sake of getting our domestic house in order, they might be worth supporting.
> 
> Jeff Flake is a great example. He'd be awesome to have in the Senate. A Washington Post analysis from last year showed him disagreeing with the majority in the House like 25% of the time. More than almost anyone but Amash and Ron Paul, actually. He is a liberty candidate who also charms Republican mainstream folks, and he disagrees with us on foreign policy in some significant ways. But I would rather have him in the Senate than any of his opponents.


My feelings exactly.  He voted for the Patriot Act originally, but then in later years worked with Paul I believe to strip it of some of its provisions.

----------


## Paul Or Nothing II

+1

I think this one of the best threads on here, great work, we need to have the "Pincers Strategy"  from bottom up as well as top down so yes, Congress, Senate, local state legislatures, this is how we OWN the system, others own it with money, we own it with feet on the ground & dedication, money will come too as the number of liberty-people increases

----------


## matt0611

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I added the ones you've recommended.

----------


## matt0611

> Perhaps it would be best to just post their position on each issue and allow people to decide for themselves?


Yep, that's why I posted their websites for people to look through themselves. 

Every one can make their own judgement to which one deserves your support.

Even if I did personally vet every candidate thoroughly people would probably still disagree with me on who we should support.

----------


## jolynna

Indiana Senate:

Mourdock vs Lugar on the issues: http://www.richardmourdock.com/lugar-vs-mourdock

Plus Lugar voted for NDAA. I have an e-mail from Mourdock saying he would have voted against NDAA.

----------


## matt0611

> Indiana Senate:
> 
> Mourdock vs Lugar on the issues: http://www.richardmourdock.com/lugar-vs-mourdock
> 
> Plus Lugar voted for NDAA. I have an e-mail from Mourdock saying he would have voted against NDAA.


I have him in my original post, but thanks! 

I like Mourdock, he seems a very sharp and a big step up compared to Lugar. Here's an interview he did with Peter Schiff not too long ago:

----------


## Crotale

I have gone through the platform of all the candidates and given a score out of ten based on how true the candidate is to a "Ron Paul Republican". The higher the mark, the closer the candidate's policy proposals to Ron Paul's. That is my knowledge of Ron Paul's views from reading _Revolution: A Manifesto_, _End the Fed_, _Liberty Defined_ and _A Foreign Policy of Freedom_. I haven't read _The Case for Gold_, however, I know Ron Paul supports the gold standard and I am well-read in the Austrian perspective.

I am not taking candidates' personal views on abortion into account (provided the candidate supports the states' rights to decide as in the constitution), as this is a conentious issue for libertarians and isn't the be all and end all. I have ignored by own views (I'm ancap myself) in making this list, I'm only judging it against Ron Paul's stance on the issues. I don't know anything about the candidates' backgrounds, track record or character. The rating is soley based on the positions listed on their campaign site.

[*US House*
----------------------------------
*California*

Gary Clift (R) CA-3

8/10

John Dennis (R) CA-8 

9.5/10

Jenny Worman (R) CA-28

6/10

Christopher David (R) CA-33

7/10

*Colorado*

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 

9.5/10

*Florida*

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 

8/10

*Indiana*

Kristi Risk (R) IN-8 

7/10

*Kentucky*

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 

7/10 

*Maryland*

Peter James (R) MD-6 

7/10

Gus Alzona (R) MD-8

7/10

*Michigan*

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3

Website isn't working.

Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11

7.5/10

*Missouri*

Jason Greene  (R) MO-5 

8.5/10

Bob Parker (R) MO-8

7/10

*New York*

Dan O'Connor (D) NY-12 

8/10

*North Carolina*

Dan Eichenbaum (R) NC-11

Couldn't access website.

*North Dakota*

Kevin Cramer  (R)

0/10. Supports (and endorsed) Rick Santorum over Ron Paul. 

Eric Olson (L)  

Issues not up on website yet.

*Ohio*

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3

Website not live yet.

Bill Yarbrough (R) OH-12 

9/10

*Oregon*

Art Robinson (R) OR-4 

8.5/10

*Pennsylvania*

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4

7.5/10

Evan Feinberg (R) PA-18 

8/10. Endorsed by Rand Paul. 

*Texas*

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12

10/10

George Harper (R) TX-14 

9.5/10

Sheriff Richard Mack (R)  TX-21 

9/10

Steve Susman (L) TX-22

Can't locate his platform on his website.

Wes Riddle (R) TX-25

7/10

Bill Tofte (R) TX-34

8.5/10

Michael Cole (L) TX-36

8/10

*Utah*

Jacqueline Smith (R) UT-1 

8.5/10

Mia Love (R) UT-4 

5/10. Background research throws up a lot of questions. 

*Virginia*

Karen Kwiatowski (R) VA-6

10/10. Absolute perfection. 

Ken Vaughn (R) VA-11

6.5/10

*Washington*

Bob Sauerwein (R) WA-6

Site offline.

I'll do Senate candidates some other time, it's taken hours to vet all the congressional candidates so far.

----------


## Crotale

Stand out candidate is Karen Kwiatowski. She is perfect. Neat website too.

Steer WELL CLEAR of Kevin Cramer, he endorsed Frothy over Ron Paul. His platform is not something liberty-minded people should get behind. 

Matt, do you want to update the OP with my ratings?

----------


## Crotale

By the way, that vetting process took me bloody ages so I expect lots of +rep for my trouble.

----------


## LostNFoundNTx

Sheriff Richard Mack is running against Lamar Smith in TX-21, primary proponent of SOPA. I'd be voting for him if I wasn't stuck in TX-20 just west of it.

----------


## harikaried

> I have gone through the platform of all the candidates and given a score out of ten based on how true the candidate is to a "Ron Paul Republican". The higher the mark, the closer the candidate's policy proposals to Ron Paul's. That is my knowledge of Ron Paul's views from reading _Revolution: A Manifesto_, _End the Fed_, _Liberty Defined_ and _A Foreign Policy of Freedom_. I haven't read _The Case for Gold_, however, I know Ron Paul supports the gold standard and I am well-read in the Austrian perspective.


Curious, do candidates start at 10 or 0 or it's just an overall estimate? Could you break down a candidate, say John Dennis and how he didn't get 10? Or additionally point out what's needed for a perfect 10?

----------


## Crotale

> Curious, do candidates start at 10 or 0 or it's just an overall estimate? Could you break down a candidate, say John Dennis and how he didn't get 10? Or additionally point out what's needed for a perfect 10?


It's an overall assessment. If they propose something that contradicts with Ron Paul's views their score goes down. Likewise, if their platform is lacking a fundemental issue for liberty, they lose marks. For instance, if I can't find any mention of auditing the fed, a constitutional foreign policy and lower taxes/balanced budgets, then they won't score as high.

As for John Dennis, he was perfect in pretty much all areas, apart from I couldn't find too much about civil liberties (e.g. legalising drugs, opposing the TSA, repealing NDAA, repealing all gun control legislation. He's one of the best though, without a doubt.

----------


## jeremiahj13

Mark Neumann of Wisconsin Supports the Afghanistan/Anti-Terror wars.

----------


## BuddyRey

Don't we have _anyone_ to run for Sue Myrick's House seat here in NC-9?  She's an electoral power house, but she's decided not to seek reelection.  It's a perfect opportunity!

----------


## Wooden Indian

+rep for both of you. I was just suggesting somethng like this yesterday. GREAT JOB!!

----------


## tbone717

> Don't we have _anyone_ to run for Sue Myrick's House seat here in NC-9?  She's an electoral power house, but she's decided not to seek reelection.  It's a perfect opportunity!


There are a ton running in the primary.  Copy and pasted from ballotpedia

Dan Barry: Mayor pro tem of Weddington[20]
Andy Dulin: Charlotte councilman[21]
Jim Pendergraph: Former sheriff, ICE Executive Director of State and Local Coordination [22]
Robert Pittenger: Former state senator[23]
Michael Steinberg, North Carolina: Businessman[24]
Michael Shaffer: Real estate broker
Jon Gauthier [25]
Edwin Peacock: former councilman[26]
Ric Killian: State Rep. [27]
Ken Leonczyk: Christian pastor and evangelist[28]

----------


## matt0611

> Mark Neumann of Wisconsin Supports the Afghanistan/Anti-Terror wars.


Well, I think Rand endorsed him. Almost no one is going to be perfect unfortunately :/

Getting a good candidate for the senate that can actually win is a lot harder than a representative.

----------


## jeremiahj13

> Well, I think Rand endorsed him. Almost no one is going to be perfect unfortunately :/
> 
> Getting a good candidate for the senate that can actually win is a lot harder than a representative.


Yes, but being in the army national guard, foreign policy is a major contributing issue to determine who my vote goes to

----------


## Danan

I'll add a few negative or at least interesting facts to those candidates. What I leave out is basic stuff like "I want to lower taxes.", "I support the 2nd ammendment" and so on, since everyone of them says that. If there's something stunningly positive (like ending/auditing the FED, ending the drug war, repealing NDAA, Patrio Act) I'll add that too.




> There are a ton running in the primary.  Copy and pasted from ballotpedia
> __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______
> Dan Barry: Mayor pro tem of Weddington[20]


http://www.electdanbarry.com/
Only basic stuff.

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______



> Andy Dulin: Charlotte councilman[21]


Can't find a page other than http://voteandydulin.wordpress.com/issues/ and that's not very informative. But what's funny is this here: http://www.ncdp.org/news/entry/repub...rlotte-voters/

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______



> Jim Pendergraph: Former sheriff, ICE Executive Director of State and Local Coordination [22]





> I believe: 
> ...
> In Developing a national strategy to deal with the rise of homegrown terrorism


http://www.jimpendergraphforcongress...t/page/issues2

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______



> Robert Pittenger: Former state senator[23]


The Website doesn't say too much. The most interesting stuff I found is maybe:



> Robert Pittenger knows how to raise money. As an organizer with the Charlotte Foreign Policy Forum and the Mecklenburg County Republican Party, he held fundraisers with Mikhail Gorbachev, Shimon Peres and William Bennett, among other notables


http://projects.newsobserver.com/und...bert_pittenger

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______



> Pittenger isn't altogether against corporate incentives.
> Some incentives make sense, such as the package for R.J. Reynolds and for David Murdoch, owner of Dole Foods, he said.


http://www.jdnews.com/articles/democ...pittenger.html

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______



> Michael Steinberg, North Carolina: Businessman[24]





> Millions of Muslims have lived in the United States peacefully for hundreds of years.  Religious liberty is probably the highest virtue that we hold as a nation.  That being said, there is no denying that radical factions of Muslims believe that killing "infidels" is their religious duty (jihad), and they consider the U.S. infidels.  As a person who was born and raised Jewish, bar mitvah'ed and accepted Jesus as my personal Lord and Savior at age seventeen (later baptized in the Jordan River in Israel), I know full well about the conflict between Israel and the Arabs.   It was prophesied thousands of years ago and continues to this day.  *Our country should continue its unwavering support for the nation of Israel*, and *should absolutely continue to be pro-active in our defense against radical Muslims* that would seek to cause us harm.


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______



> Michael Shaffer: Real estate broker





> I believe in peace by strength. By maintain a strong military force, we detour those factions that oppose our way of life. Contrary to popular belief, I do not subscribe to the fact that you must lose your freedoms in support of Defense.


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______



> Jon Gauthier [25]





> As State Director for the Fannie Mae NC Community Business Center from 1996-2006, Jon spent ten years advocating responsible home ownership and rental opportunities. Jon joined Fannie Mae before they purchased subprime loans and worked with industry partners to fight predatory lending practices. Jon left the company in 2006 as this became increasingly difficult.


http://www.jongauthiernc.com/ Maybe the most interesting part, the rest is quite meaningless.

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______



> Edwin Peacock: former councilman[26]





> Not long ago, this city's halls of power were filled with people like Edwin Peacock III, the *moderate* Republican from Myers Park. Tuesday, the incumbent Peacock was swept off the City Council and out of office by little-known, poorly funded, first-time-candidate Democrats.


http://www.charlotteobserver.com/201...r-peacock.html

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______



> Ric Killian: State Rep. [27]


http://www.rickillian.com/issues.htm



> Major Legislation 2011 Session (Primary Sponsor): H149  Make Terrorism a Crime


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-State-Offense
Should be the same law. Also:



> Homeland Security  Our Duty is to Protect our Citizens
> North Carolina is a large, geographically and culturally diverse state with several Homeland Security issues. As the tenth largest state in the nation with Charlotte as the twentieth largest MSA and the second largest banking center in the United States, major eastern ports, petroleum tank farms, nuclear plants, international airports, etc. North Carolina has many potential targets. This is why I started the Homeland Security Caucus in the North Carolina General Assembly. The purpose of the caucus is to educate members on Homeland Security issues and build support for legislation that will ensure the safety of our citizens.


Could be fearmongering, dunno.

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ______



> Ken Leonczyk: Christian pastor and evangelist[28]


Hm... http://kenleonczyk.com/bio/index.html



> In 2004, Ken became one of the first American ministers to travel to Sudan's war-torn, rebel-controlled Nuba Mountains. There, he preached the gospel of Jesus Christ to thousands. He worked with local church officials and the United Nations to transport aid into Sudan through Kenya, thereby avoiding Khartoum's hostile Islamicist regime.





> A year later, on September 11, 2001, Ken watched on television as the first tower of the World Trade Center went down. He answered the call for all law enforcement and crisis personnel in the area to head to the scene, and he worked in the wreckage at Ground Zero for days, as the task changed from search and rescue, to bucket brigade, to counseling and trying to make sense of such unthinkable evil inflicted on our country. This experience shaped his understanding of humanity, tragedy, and grace in a fallen world. It also informed his commitment to a strong national defense and robust counterterrorism policies to protect America from those who would harm us.





> He practiced corporate and banking law and defended companies under investigation by House and Senate committees and other government entities. [...] After Republicans regained control of the House of Representatives in 2010, Ken was asked to serve as Counsel to the House Financial Services Committee.





> As Counsel to the Committee, Ken served on a team responsible for congressional oversight of Dodd-Frank rulemaking; the CFTC (Commodity Futures Trading Commission); SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission); FIO (Federal Insurance Office); Federal Reserve Board; Treasury Department; CFPB (Consumer Financial Protection Bureau); FSOC (Financial Stability Oversight Council); and OFR (Office of Financial Research). Ken led committee investigations on a range of topics impacting the financial services industry, including the collapse of MF Global, and provided policy and regulatory advice to Chairman Spencer Bachus, Chairman Randy Neugebauer, and other Committee members.


Well, don't know what to think about that. o_O

----------


## neverseen

Not a single reply on these three threads of liberty candidates...

Peter Richter
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Peter-Richter

Calen Fretts
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ts-US-Congress

Dan Stojadinovic
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ovic-US-Senate

----------


## Shane Harris

great list

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Liberty bump!

----------


## Shane Harris

> I have gone through the platform of all the candidates and given a score out of ten based on how true the candidate is to a "Ron Paul Republican". The higher the mark, the closer the candidate's policy proposals to Ron Paul's. That is my knowledge of Ron Paul's views from reading _Revolution: A Manifesto_, _End the Fed_, _Liberty Defined_ and _A Foreign Policy of Freedom_. I haven't read _The Case for Gold_, however, I know Ron Paul supports the gold standard and I am well-read in the Austrian perspective.
> 
> I am not taking candidates' personal views on abortion into account (provided the candidate supports the states' rights to decide as in the constitution), as this is a conentious issue for libertarians and isn't the be all and end all. I have ignored by own views (I'm ancap myself) in making this list, I'm only judging it against Ron Paul's stance on the issues. I don't know anything about the candidates' backgrounds, track record or character. The rating is soley based on the positions listed on their campaign site.
> 
> [*US House*
> ----------------------------------
> *California*
> 
> Gary Clift (R) CA-3
> ...


major +rep! did you do the senate candidates as well?

----------


## shelskov

+1 for Zach Poskevich in Tennessee!

----------


## tbone717

Possible additions to the list.  All of these came from the Republican Liberty Caucus site.

RI: Barry Hinckley (Sen) - http://www.hinckleyforsenate.com
CT: Brian K HIll (Sen) - http://briankhill.com
OH: John Anderson (CD10) - http://johnandersonforcongress.com
TX: Jessica Puente Bradshaw (CD34) - http://www.texansforjessica.com/
AZ: Frank Antenori (CD8) - http://www.antenori.com/
CA: Tom McClintock (CD4) - http://www.tommcclintock.com/ (Incumbent)
MD: Roscoe Bartlett (CD6) - http://www.bartlettforcongress.org/ (Incumbent)
MN: Chip Cravaack (CD8) - http://chipcravaack.com/ (Incumbent)
NE: Adrian Smith (CD3) - http://adriansmith.house.gov/ (Incumbent)
NJ: Scott Garrett (CD5) - http://www.garrettforcongress.com/ (Incumbent)
OH: Jim Jordan (CD4) - http://jimjordanforcongress.com/ (Incumbent)
OH: Steve Chabot (CD1) - http://www.stevechabot.com/ (Incumbent)
SC: Mick Mulvaney (CD5) - http://www.mulvaneyforcongress.com/ (Incumbent)
TN: Jimmy Duncan (CD2) - http://duncan.house.gov/ (Incumbent)
UT: Jason Chaffetz (CD3) - http://www.jasonforcongress.com/ (Incumbent)

Something I noticed when I was researching this was that Bartlett is going to have a fight in Nov due to redistricting.  It would be a shame to lose him, so let's win it for him.

----------


## qh4dotcom

Here's another one...my friend and veteran Marcus Rivchin Jr

http://www.facebook.com/groups/250392771701717/

Here's a speech me made
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maPNmMgmo_Q




> To everyone who does not know me and want to know why I am running for public office again:I ran for Fl State House District 117 back in 2009-2010 with a strong desire to reign in the federal government through state rights (10th Amendment).  It was a highly rewarding experience but, I was burnt out because campaigning does take an emotional, personal, and financial toll especially, if you don't win your election.    
> I honestly did not want to run for public office for awhile but, the whole Miami-Dade delegation voted for the creation of a super committee on financial issues was a move that prompted me to run again.  This move by Congress took away our representation and this is not to add the whole litany of grievances that is moving this county away from our liberties and our Constitution...and closer to bankruptcy and war.
> The REASON why I am running will be kept short an sweet:
> I SWORE an oath and fidelity to the U.S. Constitution and I will PROTECT it to the best of my ability.
> I BELIEVE in personal Liberty and the responsiblity that comes along with it.
> I BELIEVE in sound money, fiscal and monetary sanity by living within your means.
> I BELIEVE in free markets and not crony capitalism or corporate welfarism.
> I sincerely BELIEVE in a sensible foriegn policy where we are not the policeman of the world and not buying or peddling for influence/friendship through foriegn aid.
> If you have taken the time to read this, I thank you.  A detailed platform will be posted soon as well as a website of my campaign.
> ...

----------


## tbone717

> Here's another one...my friend and veteran Marcus Rivchin Jr
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/250392771701717/


What state and CD?

----------


## qh4dotcom

> What state and CD?


FL-18

----------


## speciallyblend

Tisha in Colorado freaking Rocks!!!!!!!

----------


## tbone717

> FL-18


I PM'd the guy that started the thread to update the OP with the new names

----------


## WilliamShrugged

Here is Rob Oates in Idaho running as a libertarian.  http://roboates.com/

----------


## tbone717

> Here is Rob Oates in Idaho running as a libertarian.  http://roboates.com/


The incumbent in that election, Raul Labrador, has a rating of 95% on JBS's Freedom Index scorecard.  He is ahead of Amash (94%), only Ron Paul ranks higher than him.

----------


## Crotale

> This is offtopic. But like Ron always says, congress is supposed to be the most powerful branch of the federal government, we can't forget it!
> 
> I know it sucks that this race isn't turning out as good as we all wished, but like Ron says, revolutions are long term projects!
> 
> Do you think the neo-cons took over the party in one election? Hell no!
> Do you think the progressives took over the democrats in one election? Hell no!
> 
> This is long term people, us liberty minded patriots are out there and we are growing the fastest out of all of em! 
> Remember, if only people age 18-30 were allowed to vote we would be winning!
> ...


Can we please remove Kevin Cramer from the OP, he endorsed Santorum over Ron Paul. He is NOT a liberty candidate. Can you also update it with their scores out of ten. Cheers.

----------


## Crotale

> major +rep! did you do the senate candidates as well?


It's on my to-do list. It'll be done by the end of the weekend.

For the record, all those ratings are based on what's written on their site. I have only assessed their platform. I don't know any details about these candidates background or track record. So if anyone has some knowledge about these candidates which raises questions, please let it be known.

----------


## 8ClicksPerSecond

Do any of those Libertarian Party candidates have a realistic chance of winning? It would be cool to have a Libertarian in Congress.

----------


## Nathan Hale

//

----------


## Nathan Hale

> Can we please remove Kevin Cramer from the OP, he endorsed Santorum over Ron Paul. He is NOT a liberty candidate. Can you also update it with their scores out of ten. Cheers.


I disagree.  If you have a policy reason why he shouldn't be on the list, that's cool, but we can't go around judging their candidates for their loyalty to Ron Paul's presidential race.

----------


## PierzStyx

Add Glenn Bradley for Pete's sake!

----------


## Nathan Hale

> Add Glenn Bradley for Pete's sake!


He's running for State Sen - state races don't count.

----------


## tbone717

> He's running for State Sen - state races don't count.


They count - I think it is if we had every state candidate on this thread, the first post would be a mile long.  It is encouraging that we have so many libertarian-leaning candidates running for office that we can't keep the list straight.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> They count - I think it is if we had every state candidate on this thread, the first post would be a mile long.  It is encouraging that we have so many libertarian-leaning candidates running for office that we can't keep the list straight.


Apologies, they DO count.  But that list is a list of US Congressional and Senate candidates.  In order to keep the list manageable, we're limiting it to those races.  If you'd like to compile state-level races in another list, that would be awesome!  As you point out, those races are as important, if not more important, than federal-level races.  But, in the interest of keeping this list concise, we can't start throwing in every liberty candidate at every level.

----------


## tbone717

> Apologies, they DO count.  But that list is a list of US Congressional and Senate candidates.  In order to keep the list manageable, we're limiting it to those races.  If you'd like to compile state-level races in another list, that would be awesome!  As you point out, those races are as important, if not more important, than federal-level races.  But, in the interest of keeping this list concise, we can't start throwing in every liberty candidate at every level.


Oh I agree a state list is way too big a project for any one man.  There are 5410 state legislature seats.  I have no idea how many of those are up for grabs this year, but I would imagine it would be a fairly decent number.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> Oh I agree a state list is way too big a project for any one man.  There are 5410 state legislature seats.  I have no idea how many of those are up for grabs this year, but I would imagine it would be a fairly decent number.


Oh I know - and I sympathize, I just didn't want this list to get bogged down with candidates for any kind of seat.  I like the focus on the two federal chambers.

----------


## bulldog812

Andrew Horning - US Senate, Indiana.  Libertarian Party.

horningforsenate  .  com

----------


## tbone717

> Andrew Horning - US Senate, Indiana.  Libertarian Party.
> 
> horningforsenate  .  com


I would say to that, yes in the general if Murdock doesn't defeat Lugar, merely as a protest vote.  But honestly, the LP is a commodity that has yet to prove itself.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> I would say to that, yes in the general if Murdock doesn't defeat Lugar, merely as a protest vote.  But honestly, the LP is a commodity that has yet to prove itself.


Agreed.  I'd list an LP candidate only if there is no viable Rep or Dem who falls in our quadrant of the political spectrum.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I would say to that, yes in the general if Murdock doesn't defeat Lugar, merely as a protest vote.  But honestly, the LP is a commodity that has yet to prove itself.


As opposed to the GOP, which has proven itself to be an unbelievably oppressive and bloody organization.

I'll take a party that loses every time over a party that wins about 50% of the time and does nothing but advance evil.

----------


## tbone717

> As opposed to the GOP, which has proven itself to be an unbelievably oppressive and bloody organization.
> 
> I'll take a party that loses every time over a party that wins about 50% of the time and does nothing but advance evil.


Some of you folks love to bitch and moan about the GOP but if it wasn't for the 1000's elected officials within the GOP that are libertarian-conservatives we may not even have a voice in this whole process.  Yes there is a lot wrong with many in the upper tiers of GOP leadership, yes we may be a minority voice in the party and in the nation as a whole, but you have many people who are working their asses off and have been for decades to keep libertarian issues alive and active.

----------


## Ken_Leonczyk

Hi folks,

My name is Ken Leonczyk and I'm running for Sue Myrick's open seat in NC-9. I consider myself to be a strong defender of liberty, and I was lucky to work with Dr. Paul and his staff on the U.S. House of Representatives Financial Services Committee. I left my job as Counsel to the Committee to move home to run for this office.  I strongly support Dr. Paul's efforts to promote freedom in this country, and would be grateful for support or volunteers who share this vision as I run for Congress. Feel free to ask Dr. Paul's Financial Services Committee staff what they think of me before you jump in and volunteer or help spread the word. (I haven't asked them what they think, but I feel confident they'll say that I support liberty!)

I'm an underdog in NC-9, but we're getting great momentum. I placed 3rd our of 11 candidates in the recent Union County Straw poll (Union County is part of the 9th; all the candidates were present and all gave 2 minute speeches before voting). You can follow me on twitter (KenForCongress) or facebook). My website is VoteKen2012 . Twitter is pretty much the only active site up and running. The website only has a bio and opportunity to sign-up for emails or donate. Everything should be live later this week (or sooner). 

It is amazing the headway my campaign has made given how out-funded we are and how slowly our technology is getting up and running. It is because of grassroots support. I think the message of Return to Liberty in America resonates. I'm not pretending to agree with Dr. Paul on everything. I don't. But I do support liberty, and I will not vote for a bill that is unconstitutional. Finally, I take a plain reading of the Constitution and have been on the record on this for a while.

Before you ask-- I haven't endorsed anyone for President and won't (besides, I'm not too sure that anyone cares what I think). I hope you'll check me out, and if you like what you see, please spread the word. If you don't-- then thank you for taking the time to look. If you want to volunteer, you can sign up on my site.

I won't be actively monitoring this thread-- I've got to be out there shaking hands and giving talks because I don't have the money to simply put up tv commercials, but I'll come by every once and a while. I'm a serious candidate with serious support. Thanks for considering supporting my campaign.

Finally-- I'm excited to see so many people involved in the political process and concerned about a return to plain originalist reading of our Constitution.

Warmly,

Ken

----------


## matt0611

Hey guys, I updated the OP with the candidates that you mentioned. I'll work on the ratings sometime soon. Maybe a star system (1-5) depending on how "pure" they are. 

I wish there were someway we could all "vote" on the liberty purity of each candidate so its more fair.

----------


## matt0611

OK, so here's what I'm thinking for the rankings...

★★★★★ - Ron Paul level awesomeness libertarian, think Ron, Rand, Judge Nap, Justin Amash, Karen Kwiatowski, Glen Bradley, etc

★★★★ - Very good, think Jim DeMint, Jeff Flake type

★★★ - Good, some blemishes, but at least a significant improvement over the incumbent or typical republican.

★★ - Fair, nothing to write home about, a slight improvement over the incumbent or typical politician.

★ - Meh, barely makes the list, is a questionable fighter for liberty but maybe deserves some soft support from us.

I started to do some already. But I'll let you all weigh in on the candidates. Lets start nominating some for 4 or 5 stars? Those are the easiest to do.

I already put Kwiatowski, Mack, Amash, Massie, and Casida as 5 stars. Let me know if there's any objections to those.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Nice list. It is also important to know whether they have a chance of winning. For instance, Thomas Massie is a priority for me because he is running competitively for an open seat. He's also an RPF member.

----------


## Jeremy

> Nice list. It is also important to know whether they have a chance of winning. For instance, Thomas Massie is a priority for me because he is running competitively for an open seat. He's also an RPF member.


I was just going to say the same thing.  He could have two ratings:  support of liberty and ability to win.  Obviously Amash and Massie are closest to a win because they are incumbent / not running against an incumbent.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> OK, so here's what I'm thinking for the rankings...
> 
> ★★★★★ - Ron Paul level awesomeness libertarian, think Ron, Rand, Judge Nap, Justin Amash, Karen Kwiatowski, Glen Bradley, etc
> 
> ★★★★ - Very good, think Mike Lee, Jim DeMint, Jeff Flake type
> 
> ★★★ - Good, some blemishes, but at least a significant improvement over the incumbent or typical republican.
> 
> ★★ - Fair, nothing to write home about, a slight improvement over the incumbent or typical politician.
> ...


I would probably put Mike Lee in the first category, because even when we don't agree with him he makes sure he believes the bill is Constitutional. DeMint and Flake are good but not Constitutionalists.

Great job!

----------


## tbone717

> I would probably put Mike Lee in the first category, because even when we don't agree with him he makes sure he believes the bill is Constitutional. DeMint and Flake are good but not Constitutionalists.
> 
> Great job!


I think we are looking at the subtle difference between neo-libertarians and paleo-libertarians with these names that have been discussed.  Throw in the paleo-conservatives and we pretty much have all the major shades of libertarianism represented.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Found this while trying to find the guy I was looking for:http://americanbuilt.us/news/2012-Li....shtml#Arizona

I don't know if it will help any. I can't remember who it is I am thinking of, but an RPF mentioned once mentioned he should run for Senate instead of Gary Johnson...I'll try to find his name.

He is in New Mexico. The site I linked lists Adam Kokesh, but that is not who I am talking about.

Edit #300000: It's not Doug Turner either.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Hi folks,
> 
> My name is Ken Leonczyk and I'm running for Sue Myrick's open seat in NC-9. I consider myself to be a strong defender of liberty, and I was lucky to work with Dr. Paul and his staff on the U.S. House of Representatives Financial Services Committee. I left my job as Counsel to the Committee to move home to run for this office.  I strongly support Dr. Paul's efforts to promote freedom in this country, and would be grateful for support or volunteers who share this vision as I run for Congress. Feel free to ask Dr. Paul's Financial Services Committee staff what they think of me before you jump in and volunteer or help spread the word. (I haven't asked them what they think, but I feel confident they'll say that I support liberty!)
> 
> I'm an underdog in NC-9, but we're getting great momentum. I placed 3rd our of 11 candidates in the recent Union County Straw poll (Union County is part of the 9th; all the candidates were present and all gave 2 minute speeches before voting). You can follow me on twitter (KenForCongress) or facebook). My website is VoteKen2012 . Twitter is pretty much the only active site up and running. The website only has a bio and opportunity to sign-up for emails or donate. Everything should be live later this week (or sooner). 
> 
> It is amazing the headway my campaign has made given how out-funded we are and how slowly our technology is getting up and running. It is because of grassroots support. I think the message of Return to Liberty in America resonates. I'm not pretending to agree with Dr. Paul on everything. I don't. But I do support liberty, and I will not vote for a bill that is unconstitutional. Finally, I take a plain reading of the Constitution and have been on the record on this for a while.
> 
> Before you ask-- I haven't endorsed anyone for President and won't (besides, I'm not too sure that anyone cares what I think). I hope you'll check me out, and if you like what you see, please spread the word. If you don't-- then thank you for taking the time to look. If you want to volunteer, you can sign up on my site.
> ...


Hi Ken,
I sent you a private message. Please read it and reply.
Thank you

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Found this while trying to find the guy I was looking for:http://americanbuilt.us/news/2012-Li....shtml#Arizona
> 
> I don't know if it will help any. I can't remember who it is I am thinking of, but an RPF mentioned once mentioned he should run for Senate instead of Gary Johnson...I'll try to find his name.
> 
> He is in New Mexico. The site I linked lists Adam Kokesh, but that is not who I am talking about.
> 
> Edit #300000: It's not Doug Turner either.


I would greatly appreciate it if anyone can help me figure out who I am looking for. Lol. From what I read he sounded like a really good liberty candidate.

----------


## tbone717

> I would greatly appreciate it if anyone can help me figure out who I am looking for. Lol. From what I read he sounded like a really good liberty candidate.


AZ Senate race?  Flake is running for that - he's a good guy.  Pretty strong chance at winning to IIRC.

Or is it the NM race.  Sowards looks good from what I see on his site.  http://sowardsforsenate.com

----------


## matt0611

Bump.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

bump

----------


## Brian4Liberty

As Matt0611 is doing such a good job at maintaining this list and keeping the OP updated, I propose that this thread become the "Official" Ron Paul Forums list, and that it be sticky-ed at the top. All in favor?

----------


## Crotale

It's hard to measure viability but it has to be done. It's important that resources are focused towards the candidates that stand the most chance of winning. How do we go about doing this?

----------


## Crotale

> As Matt0611 is doing such a good job at maintaining this list and keeping the OP updated, I propose that this thread become the "Official" Ron Paul Forums list, and that it be sticky-ed at the top. All in favor?


Aye!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

We should consider adding Jason Chaffetz from Utah to our list. Of course he's the incumbent, and probably doesn't need our financial support, but it might be nice to list him. How is his purity at this point? He started out as a big fiscal conservative, he is calling for our troops to come home from Afghanistan, he opposed the Libya bombing, and he had a run-in (Rand-style) with the TSA over their invasive practices.

http://chaffetz.house.gov/
http://www.jasonforcongress.com/

----------


## matt0611

> We should consider adding Jason Chaffetz from Utah to our list. Of course he's the incumbent, and probably doesn't need our financial support, but it might be nice to list him. How is his purity at this point? He started out as a big fiscal conservative, he is calling for our troops to come home from Afghanistan, he opposed the Libya bombing, and he had a run-in (Rand-style) with the TSA over their invasive practices.
> 
> http://chaffetz.house.gov/
> http://www.jasonforcongress.com/


Added him with 4/5 purity for now. Can always change it later. 

Thanks for stickying this, I never had a sticky thread before 

And yeah, I still need to get around to doing the rest of the ratings and the chances for winning the nomination. If anyone can is willing to do some of this that would be great.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another edit from the other thread:




> A couple of lists had Bob Sauerwein  WA -6th.  He has withdrawn from the race and endorsed Doug Cloud.


Bob Sauerwein is out, Doug Cloud seems to be in, but it would be nice get some info about him first. Where does he stand on bailouts like TARP? How about the Federal Reserve? War on Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan, etc? Patriot Act? Government spending? War on drugs?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Added him with 4/5 purity for now. Can always change it later. 
> 
> Thanks for stickying this, I never had a sticky thread before 
> 
> And yeah, I still need to get around to doing the rest of the ratings and the chances for winning the nomination. If anyone can is willing to do some of this that would be great.


We can all pitch in. I would propose that people take a good hard look at the candidates that they can vote for in their areas, and then give input. We need to be careful to screen out neo-conservatives who try to talk like liberty candidates, but are really big government socialists.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Of course the man on the left, (Patrick Kelly) is running for US Congress in the 6th congressional district. 



http://www.patrickkelly2012.com/

----------


## PatrickKelly

Hi, I'm Patrick Kelly, and as the post above suggests, I am a Liberty candidate and I'm running for congress in KY's 6th district! Any questions you guys have I'd be happy to answer and I'm pretty sure that I could satisfy your purity ranking system. Let me know what you want to know!

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Hello Patrick!

Kentucky really has it going on.

----------


## trey4sports

> Hi, I'm Patrick Kelly, and as the post above suggests, I am a Liberty candidate and I'm running for congress in KY's 6th district! Any questions you guys have I'd be happy to answer and I'm pretty sure that I could satisfy your purity ranking system. Let me know what you want to know!



i have a question....


did you really throw that pose while taking a picture with Rand or is that a nifty photoshop rework?



p.s. who are you running against? Incumbent, non incumbent? What about the district? lean left, right?

----------


## PatrickKelly

> i have a question....
> 
> 
> did you really throw that pose while taking a picture with Rand or is that a nifty photoshop rework?
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. who are you running against? Incumbent, non incumbent? What about the district? lean left, right?


100% legit photo. That's from Rand Paul's Summer Vacation in Florence, KY in 2009, almost a full year before the primary. I got Rand to do it with me once, but the camera didn't work right, and he didn't pose the same way the second time around. I put about 500 hours in on Rand's campaign going door to door and phone banking, and he's one of the biggest reasons I'm running.

I'm running in the primary against Andy Barr. He lost the general election last time against the incumbent Ben Chandler-D. The district historically has been pretty down the middle, but slightly leaning left, some redistricting pushed it a little further that way. However Rand carried the district during the 2010 election and Barr lost it. He's just not conservative enough

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Hi, I'm Patrick Kelly, and as the post above suggests, I am a Liberty candidate and I'm running for congress in KY's 6th district! Any questions you guys have I'd be happy to answer and I'm pretty sure that I could satisfy your purity ranking system. Let me know what you want to know!


Welcome Patrick! It sounds like you will make the list... 

Could you give us your quick take on the Patriot Act and pre-emptive war (as proposed by John McCain and Bill Kristol)?

----------


## PatrickKelly

> Welcome Patrick! It sounds like you will make the list... 
> 
> Could you give us your quick take on the Patriot Act and pre-emptive war (as proposed by John McCain and Bill Kristol)?


The Patriot Act is absurd. It is both unnecessary for government to a good job in counter-terrorism and it is a violation of the 4th amendment. If anything, it makes it harder for counter-terrorism to work. The hardest part about intelligence work is filtering out the noise. You have to be able to tell the irrelevant from the relevant. What does the Patriot Act do? It adds lots of noise. Between 2006 and 2009, of the approx. 1700 warrants issued under the Patriot Act, only 15 were related to terrorism. This is a policy that is used to expand the police state and makes non-violent people become criminals. It is a knee jerk policy that fails to understand both why we were attacked and why we failed to prevent it, and as a US congressman, I would fight tooth and nail to end it and similar acts.

The only time the US should go to war is if we are attacked or there is an impending attack. Preemptive war creates war, it does not stop it. You stop war through proper diplomacy. Especially when these preemptive wars are not fought against people that can actually attack us, but against poor nations that don't have enough resources to make gasoline and feed their people.

Hope I answered your question and I'd be get glad  to answer more.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The Patriot Act is absurd. It is both unnecessary for government to a good job in counter-terrorism and it is a violation of the 4th amendment. If anything, it makes it harder for counter-terrorism to work. The hardest part about intelligence work is filtering out the noise. You have to be able to tell the irrelevant from the relevant. What does the Patriot Act do? It adds lots of noise. Between 2006 and 2009, of the approx. 1700 warrants issued under the Patriot Act, only 15 were related to terrorism. This is a policy that is used to expand the police state and makes non-violent people become criminals. It is a knee jerk policy that fails to understand both why we were attacked and why we failed to prevent it, and as a US congressman, I would fight tooth and nail to end it and similar acts.
> 
> The only time the US should go to war is if we are attacked or there is an impending attack. Preemptive war creates war, it does not stop it. You stop war through proper diplomacy. Especially when these preemptive wars are not fought against people that can actually attack us, but against poor nations that don't have enough resources to make gasoline and feed their people.
> 
> Hope I answered your question and I'd be get glad  to answer more.


Thanks, that sounds very reasonable and common sense. Kind of like Ron Paul.

----------


## HoppForLiberty

It is worth noting that Dr. Dan Eichenbaum has dropped out of the race for US House in NC.
I do understand that there is a good one running in the 2nd district for US House named Sonya Holmes

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

bump

----------


## evandeck

Shouldn't Robert Broadus be added to the list? He's a candidate for a Senate Seat in Maryland.
http://www.justiceandliberty.us/

He supports voluntary healthcare
Wants to end the IRS, Department of Energy, Department of Education, Homeland Security, FEMA, Department of Health and Human Services
Wants to audit the Fed
Says only the Congress has the Constitutional authority to declare War

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Recommend the candidates for endorsement here: http://pac.freedomworks.org/contact

----------


## dntrpltt

Dan Eichenbaum dropped out of the NC-11 race. Ron Paul-ers have yet to unilaterally back a single candidate, however, I, and many others are backing Mark Meadows.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another addition:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...s-of-Minnesota




> LAKE JACKSON, Texas – 2012 Republican Presidential candidate Ron Paul endorsed today Minnesota State Rep. Kurt Bills, candidate for U.S. Senate. Rep. Bills, an advanced economics professor who eschews the label of career politician, is a family man, wrestling coach, involved community member, and man of integrity.
> 
> http://exm.nr/HmBhgt

----------


## Canderson

Looks like Dan Halloran is running in New York. What does everyone think of him?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Shouldn't Robert Broadus be added to the list? He's a candidate for a Senate Seat in Maryland.
> http://www.justiceandliberty.us/
> 
> He supports voluntary healthcare
> Wants to end the IRS, Department of Energy, Department of Education, Homeland Security, FEMA, Department of Health and Human Services
> Wants to audit the Fed
> Says only the Congress has the Constitutional authority to declare War


What Party is he running in?

How does he compare to Bongino, who is already on the list for that Senate seat? It looks like Bongino has been endorsed by Mike Lee.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

In another thread, Josh Mandel was dropped from the list as he is pretty much a standard neo-conservative. We have him rated low, but I would propose just dropping him off the list. No need to list and rate every candidate.

----------


## matt0611

> In another thread, Josh Mandel was dropped from the list as he is pretty much a standard neo-conservative. We have him rated low, but I would propose just dropping him off the list. No need to list and rate every candidate.


I took him out at one time and then put him back in, but I can take him out again. I figured since he was a Senate candidate I would just leave him rated as low so people would know. But I can take him out again. I'll update the thread later today.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

We still need to add Kurt Bills for US Senate:

Minnesota:
State Rep. Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: endorsed by Ron Paul)

http://kurtbills.com/

----------


## Canderson

> We still need to add Kurt Bills for US Senate:
> 
> Minnesota:
> State Rep. Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: endorsed by Ron Paul)
> 
> http://kurtbills.com/


and Dan Halloran

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Looks like Dan Halloran is running in New York. What does everyone think of him?


Sorry, my vote is "no" on Halloran. He wants to escalate against Iran. He may be the lesser of evils in that District, but I don't believe he fits in with Ron Paul's platform or the RPF general consensus. Everyone is free to give input though.




> "I am running for Congress because the president and the Democrats' policies have failed, and New Yorkers need a new voice," Halloran said. "Democrats in Washington, led by President Obama, have spent us into financial ruin. They have failed to grow our economy and have led us deep into a harrowing recession. And they have thumbed their nose at Israel, calling for a return to its 1967 borders and showing an unwillingness to stand up to our mutual enemy, *Iran, who wishes to destroy us*."
> 
> http://www.halloran.org/

----------


## Crotale

> The Patriot Act is absurd. It is both unnecessary for government to a good job in counter-terrorism and it is a violation of the 4th amendment. If anything, it makes it harder for counter-terrorism to work. The hardest part about intelligence work is filtering out the noise. You have to be able to tell the irrelevant from the relevant. What does the Patriot Act do? It adds lots of noise. Between 2006 and 2009, of the approx. 1700 warrants issued under the Patriot Act, only 15 were related to terrorism. This is a policy that is used to expand the police state and makes non-violent people become criminals. It is a knee jerk policy that fails to understand both why we were attacked and why we failed to prevent it, and as a US congressman, I would fight tooth and nail to end it and similar acts.
> 
> The only time the US should go to war is if we are attacked or there is an impending attack. Preemptive war creates war, it does not stop it. You stop war through proper diplomacy. Especially when these preemptive wars are not fought against people that can actually attack us, but against poor nations that don't have enough resources to make gasoline and feed their people.
> 
> Hope I answered your question and I'd be get glad  to answer more.


My turn....sorry 

Would you consider yourself a proponent of Austrian Economics?
Would you rally for an audit of the Fed or a complete abolition?
What are your views on immigration and the free market principle of open borders?
Would no government be preferable to the size of government we have today?
Who is, in your opinion, the greatest president?
Who is your favourite economist?
What is your favourite colour?

----------


## Dissent

Anyone in Georgia?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Anyone in Georgia?


Broun
Graves

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Broun
> Graves


Any more info on them? What office are they running for? Links?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Per this thread, we should add Bob Marshall to the US Senate race in Virginia.

IMHO, Marshall should get a 5 star rating, and Radke should be reduced to 4 star.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...erty-candidate

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Upon further investigation, it looks like Jamie Radke should probably be removed from our list...confirmed Teo-con, and apparently not too popular any more.

----------


## Nathan Hale

Last time around we also did star ratings for electability (weighing both the candidates charisma as well as the dynamics of the race).  I wish we had that again as well, as there are some races where we stand little to no chance and some where we stand a major chance.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Updated list with Primary Dates added, candidates that did not win are lined-out, green purity for candidates endorsed by Ron Paul.

*US House*
----------------------------------
*California* 
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Gary Clift (R) CA-3
John Dennis (R) CA-8 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jenny Worman (R) CA-28 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Christopher David (R) CA-33

*Colorado*
Primary: Jun 26, 2012 

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 
Marcus Rivchin (R) FL-18 

*Georgia*
Primary: July 31, 2012

Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-9 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Idaho*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Kristi Risk (R) IN-8 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Kentucky*
Primary: May 22, 2012

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Patrick Kelly (R) KY-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*
Primary: April 3, 2012

Peter James (R) MD-6 
Gus Alzona (R) MD-8

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Jason Greene  (R) MO-5 
Mike Moon  (R) MO-7 
Bob Parker (R) MO-8

*New York*
Primary: June 26, 2012

Dan O'Connor (D) NY-7 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Robert Spencer (R) NY-25

*North Carolina*
Primary: May 8, 2012

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Eric Olson (L)  

*Ohio*
Primary: March 6, 2012 

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3
Bill Yarbrough (R) OH-12 

*Oregon*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4
Evan Feinberg (R) PA-18

*Texas*
Primary: May 29, 201

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
George Harper (R) TX-14 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sheriff Richard Mack (R)  TX-21 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22
Wes Riddle (R) TX-25
Bill Tofte (R) TX-34
Michael Cole (L) TX-36

*Utah*
Convention (No Primary in these races): April 21, 2012

Jacqueline Smith (R) UT-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Carl Wimmer (R) UT-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Virginia*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Karen Kwiatowski (R) VA-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Floyd Bayne (R) VA-7
Ken Vaughn (R) VA-11

*Washington*




*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*
Primary: Aug 28, 2012

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*California*
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Rick Williams (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Dan Stojadinovic (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
Connie Mack (R)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) 

*Maryland*
Primary: Apr 03, 2012

Daniel Bongino (R)

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Scotty Boman (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
Clark Durant  (R) 

* Minnesota*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Sarah Steelman (R)
John Brunner (R)

*Nebraska*
Primary: May 15, 2012

Don Stenberg (R) 

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Marc Scaringi (R)  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sam Rohrer (R)  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Rhode Island*
Primary: Sep 11, 2012

Barry Hinckley (R) 

* Tennessee*
Primary: Aug 02, 2012

Zack Poskevich (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Texas*
Primary: May 29, 2012

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Virginia*
Primary: Jun 12, 2012

Bob Marshall (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Wisconsin*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Mark Neumann (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)


Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.

Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## Nathan Hale

Can you edit your first post so it has the cross-outs and the green purity?  I only ask because this new post is liable to get buried by candidate recommendations and back-and-forth in less than a week.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Any more info on them? What office are they running for? Links?


Both are "Tea Party" Congressmen from GA. 

http://broun.house.gov/
Broun co-sponsored Ron's Audit the Fed Bill, and was the only to co-sponsor Ron's American Sovereignty Act
2012 JBS Voting Index Score: 95
This might interest you on Broun: http://onlineathens.com/stories/0901...02690294.shtml

http://tomgraves.house.gov/
Graves also co-sponsored Ron's Audit the Fed Bill.
2012 JBS Voting Index Score: 95
Graves is anti-establishment: http://heritageaction.com/2011/10/re...nt-a-headache/

Take some time to scroll through their co-sponsored bills...its a good sign that they post them on their sites. 

Overall, they are not 100% Ron Paul, but they both believe in the Constitution and are the kind of people we need.

Jim Jordan is another guy I like. He is the head of the anti-establishment Republican Study Committee. Strong fiscal conservative who produced a 5-year balanced budget in response to the Ryan Budget.
http://jordan.house.gov/

----------


## Elias Alias

Hey Matt 0611 - is there a thread for Governor candidates? We've got a real charger running in Montana and I'd like to introduce his campaign to the Ron Paul activists here at the forums. Thanks.
Salute!
Elias Alias

----------


## matt0611

> Hey Matt 0611 - is there a thread for Governor candidates? We've got a real charger running in Montana and I'd like to introduce his campaign to the Ron Paul activists here at the forums. Thanks.
> Salute!
> Elias Alias


Hey, no there isn't, feel free to start one though

----------


## PolicyReader

http://scaringiforsenate2012.com/

Just saw an interview with him at the PA Paul rally, sounds solid from what he said live.  Of course more vetting is good but wanted to share the link

----------


## matt0611

> http://scaringiforsenate2012.com/
> 
> Just saw an interview with him at the PA Paul rally, sounds solid from what he said live.  Of course more vetting is good but wanted to share the link


Yeah, he sounds pretty solid. Already on the list

----------


## Dissent

What about Mia Love? She won the Republican nomination for the 4th congressional district in Utah I scanned her issues page and seemed ok but just not sure what everyone thinks of her.

----------


## Pisces

> What about Mia Love? She won the Republican nomination for the 4th congressional district in Utah I scanned her issues page and seemed ok but just not sure what everyone thinks of her.


I saw her featured positively on the Facebook page of that horrible "Republican Security Council". Not a good sign, unfortunately. This group bills themself as the home for "national security conservatives". They are unabashedly pro-NDAA, Patriot Act,  and every military intervention you can imagine.

The guy that lost to her was endorsed by Mike Lee.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What about Mia Love? She won the Republican nomination for the 4th congressional district in Utah I scanned her issues page and seemed ok but just not sure what everyone thinks of her.


That Primary Election is scheduled for late June (or maybe not!). Is she running as a Republican in the Primary against Wimmer? He's our five-star candidate in that race.

When was the Primary in Utah?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That Primary Election is scheduled for late June (or maybe not!). Is she running as a Republican in the Primary against Wimmer? He's our five-star candidate in that race.
> 
> When was the Primary in Utah?


OK, somewhat figured it out. There is only a GOP Primary if a winner is not chosen at the GOP Convention. Winners were decided by majority for the House races at the Convention in Utah, therefore there will be no Primary for US House seats in Utah.

Look for this screwy system to be put into place in California before too long.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

List updated on April 30, 2012.

*US House*
----------------------------------
*California* 
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Gary Clift (R) CA-3
John Dennis (R) CA-8 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jenny Worman (R) CA-28 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Colorado*
Primary: Jun 26, 2012 

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 
Marcus Rivchin (R) FL-18 

*Georgia*
Primary: July 31, 2012

Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-9 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Idaho*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Kristi Risk (R) IN-8 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Kentucky*
Primary: May 22, 2012

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Patrick Kelly (R) KY-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*
Primary: April 3, 2012

Peter James (R) MD-6 
Gus Alzona (R) MD-8

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Jason Greene  (R) MO-5 
Mike Moon  (R) MO-7 
Bob Parker (R) MO-8

*New York*
Primary: June 26, 2012

Dan O'Connor (D) NY-7 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Robert Spencer (R) NY-25

*North Carolina*
Primary: May 8, 2012

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Eric Olson (L)  

*Ohio*
Primary: March 6, 2012 

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3
Bill Yarbrough (R) OH-12 

*Oregon*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4
Evan Feinberg (R) PA-18

*Texas*
Primary: May 29, 201

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
George Harper (R) TX-14 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sheriff Richard Mack (R)  TX-21 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22
Wes Riddle (R) TX-25
Bill Tofte (R) TX-34
Michael Cole (L) TX-36

*Utah*
Convention (No Primary in these races): April 21, 2012

Jacqueline Smith (R) UT-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Carl Wimmer (R) UT-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Virginia*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Karen Kwiatowski (R) VA-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Floyd Bayne (R) VA-7
Ken Vaughn (R) VA-11

*Washington*




*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*
Primary: Aug 28, 2012

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*California*
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Rick Williams (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Dan Stojadinovic (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
Connie Mack (R)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) 

*Maryland*
Primary: Apr 03, 2012

Daniel Bongino (R)

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Scotty Boman (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
Clark Durant  (R) 

* Minnesota*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Sarah Steelman (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
John Brunner (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Nebraska*
Primary: May 15, 2012

Don Stenberg (R) 

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Marc Scaringi (R)  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sam Rohrer (R)  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Rhode Island*
Primary: Sep 11, 2012

Barry Hinckley (R) 

* Tennessee*
Primary: Aug 02, 2012

Zack Poskevich (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Texas*
Primary: May 29, 2012

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆) Odds: Good chance.
Glenn Addison (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) Odds: Longshot.

*Virginia*
Primary: Jun 12, 2012

Bob Marshall (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Wisconsin*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Mark Neumann (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.
Lined-out candidates have dropped out or been eliminated.

Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## Dissent

Why in the world does Georgia not have some decent people running for office. Broun is my congressman but I believe he voted for the NDAA and that just sucks!

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Why was Wimmer marked out?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why was Wimmer marked out?


Mia Love beat him at the GOP convention by a large enough margin that there will be no Primary. Wimmer has been eliminated.

Her positions page looks good, but there have been rumblings that she is pro-war.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Mia Love beat him at the GOP convention by a large enough margin that there will be no Primary. Wimmer has been eliminated.
> 
> Her positions page looks good, but there have been rumblings that she is pro-war.


Dang it. I was sure he had it locked up. Maybe he can run for something else; he is young.

----------


## yungtimothy

Here is a candidate in California Congressional District 9. Here is a brief bio:Here is a brief bio: As a principled Ronald Reagan conservative ,McDonald left the Republican Party in disgust when George W. Bush abandoned his conservative principles he ran on.John McDonald was alarmed when George W. Bush signed the No Child Left Behind Act (2001), Medicare Expansion Act (2003), and refused to veto a single spending bill. John McDonald returned to the Republican Party after seeing the impact the TEA Party could have in transforming and returning the party to its roots. He opposes the unconstitutional Federal Department of Education, Department of Housing, and Department of Energy. He supports domestic drilling. He wants to go beyond the Paul Ryan Paul and make meaningful cuts. He opposes nation-building and supports a withdrawal from Afghanistan. Instead he supports go after terrorists directly rather than just invading countries left and right. He supports a smaller military footprint. He opposes SOPA and NDAA. 
John McDonald also for lowering the income tax and the corporate tax rate. As a business executive he understands the dangers of excess environmental regulations, eminent domain abuse, and the myth of man-made global warming.

He is running against Ricky Gill who has been supported by the Republican establishment and is endorsed by Jeb Bush and Mitch McConnell. Ricky Gill is for surrendering national sovereignty to the U.N., John McDonald has come out strong against the U.N. and Agenda 21. Ricky Gill supports federal intervention in education, farm subsidies, federal involvement in energy. Ricky Gill also supports federal regulation of healthcare insurance. Ricky Gill says he supports Obama Care repeal but wants to keep in the federal ban on pre-existing condition exclusion and a federal mandate to control costs. John McDonald understands that health care works best when the free-market not the government determine costs. John McDonald is also running against Jerry McNerney who is very vulnerable (in 2010, Jerry won 48%-46.9%).

----------


## Spoa

I agree that John McDonald is a good choice, but Ricky Gill isn't bad enough to keep McNerney. We MUST get rid of McNerney, so whoever can best defeat him should be supported!

----------


## Spoa

I think we should add a blue the stars of any candidate who has been endorsed by Senator Rand Paul! Any candidate who has earned the support of Senator Paul has earned the support of a pro-Constitution man...almost as good as his father . I think it would be helpful to do this!

----------


## Bern

Not sure what the criteria is for being on this list, but for Texas, if you are listing Ted Cruz, you should also list *Glenn Addison* for US Senate.  Also, I know George Harper is an RPF member here, but having attended our county convention and some other local GOP events and never having seen any presence whatsoever from his campaign, I'm not sure how seriously he's running.  *Robert Gonzalez* may not be 100% pure (however that is measured for this list), but I've had some email conversation with him and he's definitely going to be a civil liberties warrior.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I think we should add a blue the stars of any candidate who has been endorsed by Senator Rand Paul! Any candidate who has earned the support of Senator Paul has earned the support of a pro-Constitution man...almost as good as his father . I think it would be helpful to do this!





> Not sure what the criteria is for being on this list, but for Texas, if you are listing Ted Cruz,


Cruz had a Rand Paul endorsement very early on, and he seems like the front runner.




> ...you should also list *Glenn Addison* for US Senate.


His website doesn't have any details on issues. Is he better than Cruz in any area? How is he on foreign policy?

----------


## Bern

Issues posted here:  http://www.glennaddison.com/issues

See this post for some links to debate coverage of the candidates:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4051907

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Issues posted here:  http://www.glennaddison.com/issues
> 
> See this post for some links to debate coverage of the candidates:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4051907


Now I remember him. Yeah, he's a good candidate based on his positions. Long-shot at winning the Primary though. We should add him to our list.

----------


## Bern

> ... Long-shot at winning the Primary though. ...


So are a lot of people in the list.

----------


## Root

I met David Larson yesterday, who is running against incumbent Liberal Leonard Lance NJ-7. 2.5 stars, the conversation went better then I expected.  I asked him if he'd co-sign Ron's audit the fed bill and he said yes. He also said how it's crazy that bernake is keeping the interest rates at zero. And giving money away. He also supports privatizing the TSA. We talked about the constitution and states rights. He also agreed with me that we have to stop spending all this money on the drug war.  I told him he'd gain a lot more support by mentioning these issues.   Well, he's not Lance, so that's a start.  http://www.davidlarsenforcongress.com/

There's also Patrick McKnight for NJ-7, but I'm not sure if he made ballot for primaries.   This is the only page he seems to have. https://www.facebook.com/pages/McKni...12/63856593910

----------


## Spoa

Dave Larsen is pretty good, he is certainly worthy of our support. It will be a wonderful day when we get rid of Leonard Lance (low scores from the Heritage Foundation, Club for Growth, FRC Action, and any conservative or libertarian organizations)! 

I think we should add *Congressman Scott Garrett* to the list of candidates we support. He is a member of Rep. Paul's Liberty Caucus and was endorsed in 2008. He is one of the best representatives in the country and the best in the north!

----------


## Rocco

How good is Steelman? She has a very legit chance to win and is listed on this site, is she legit?

----------


## Spoa

Sarah Steelman is pretty good. She isn't exactly like Ron Paul, but she's more of a Jim Demint or Marco Rubio type. I'm certain she'll make a great senator...much better than liberal McCaskill! She's worthy of our support. Pro-life, fiscally responsible, etc. And she won't follow in lock-step with Senator McConnell. She'll work with people like Rand Paul, Jim Demint, Mike Lee, etc.

----------


## JakeH

Late in the process since there's only a week to go til our primary, but Scott Keadle running for Congress in NC-8 is definitely a liberty candidate. Working the polls for him next week! 

http://www.keadle.com/site/

----------


## Spoa

I heard about him from RedState and the Madison Project. He has also been endorsed by the Club for Growth (who endorsed Thomas Massie today)! I definitely think Scott Keadle ought to be supported. How exciting! From Scott Keadle to Thomas Massie to Steve Stockman in the House to Jeff Flake, Richard Mourdock, Ted Cruz in the Senate...we are TAKING OUR COUNTRY BACK!!!

2012= OPERATION SAVE THE NEXT GENERATION!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How good is Steelman? She has a very legit chance to win and is listed on this site, is she legit?


Legit is relative. Do you have a candidate that is closer to Ron Paul's positions in that race? Her "purity" is not the best.

It would be nice to get more input from a local about that race.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Late in the process since there's only a week to go til our primary, but Scott Keadle running for Congress in NC-8 is definitely a liberty candidate. Working the polls for him next week! 
> 
> http://www.keadle.com/site/


What are his positions on wars, Iran, and the Patriot Act?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I met David Larson yesterday, who is running against incumbent Liberal Leonard Lance NJ-7. 2.5 stars, the conversation went better then I expected.  I asked him if he'd co-sign Ron's audit the fed bill and he said yes. He also said how it's crazy that bernake is keeping the interest rates at zero. And giving money away. He also supports privatizing the TSA. We talked about the constitution and states rights. He also agreed with me that we have to stop spending all this money on the drug war.  I told him he'd gain a lot more support by mentioning these issues.   Well, he's not Lance, so that's a start.  http://www.davidlarsenforcongress.com/


What are his positions on wars, Iran, and the Patriot Act?

----------


## JakeH

> What are his positions on wars, Iran, and the Patriot Act?


He doesn't have foreign policy stated on his website but his "Plan for America" reads as almost a carbon copy as the "Plan to Restore America" and I've been told by those in his campaign that they're all Paul supporters.

But I did find this quote that shows he's more "hawkish" on Iran than Ron is.

http://sfmedic.blogspot.com/2012/03/...-carolina.html




> In general I believe that our military should maintain a constant state of superiority and the ability to defend the United States from any external threat in any theater where we have vital interests. This includes our domestic territory and our ability to maintain trade routes and a supply of raw materials and energy for our economy. A nuclear armed Iran is unacceptable, and I would support any steps the President found necessary to prevent the Iranian regime from acquiring a nuclear capability

----------


## Root

> What are his positions on wars, Iran, and the Patriot Act?


I didn't get a chance to ask.  I'm on his email list now, so if he does a town hall nearby, I'll ask.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Great work. There are some names, like Chaffetz (Romney supporter) who should be taken off the list, but nonetheless this serves as a good guide. Hopefully it will be updated and (greatly!) expanded in the coming months.

Wish there were some candidates from Illinois.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I think we should add *Congressman Scott Garrett* to the list of candidates we support. He is a member of Rep. Paul's Liberty Caucus and was endorsed in 2008. He is one of the best representatives in the country and the best in the north!


It looks like Garrett caved when it came to Budget issues. The following article has a list of Republicans that stood firm.




> http://thehill.com/homenews/house/17...on-debtdeficit
> 
> House Republicans on Friday narrowly approved legislation authorizing a limited increase in the $14.3 trillion debt limit in exchange for more than $900 billion in spending cuts.
> 
> The 218-210 vote occurred nearly a full day after it was originally scheduled as Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio) agreed to revise the legislation to win enough conservative support to carry the House.
> 
> Twenty-two Republicans voted against the bill, which got no Democratic votes.
> 
> The dissenting Republicans were:
> ...


Of course this doesn't mean he isn't the best candidate in that race, but we need to add people that will stand their ground when crunch time comes.

----------


## Jingles

I'm really interested in Dan O'Connor's race. I want to see how we do in the Democratic party.

----------


## matt0611

> Great work. There are some names, like Chaffetz (Romney supporter) who should be taken off the list, but nonetheless this serves as a good guide. Hopefully it will be updated and (greatly!) expanded in the coming months.
> 
> Wish there were some candidates from Illinois.


Thanks! I really wanted something like this for a while but since there wasn't one I started it myself  
This really is a community thing though as there are so many candidates and things change week to week its a part-time job just to keep track of it all. 
The more people that can help with updating the list the better!

----------


## matt0611

Looks like Mourdock won! Bye bye Lugar

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Walter Jones, Richard Mourdock, and Andrew Horning are moving forward to the General Election. Kristi Risk has been eliminated. 

List updated on May 10, 2012.

*US House*
----------------------------------
*California* 
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Gary Clift (R) CA-3
John Dennis (R) CA-8 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jenny Worman (R) CA-28 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Colorado*
Primary: Jun 26, 2012 

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 
Marcus Rivchin (R) FL-18 

*Georgia*
Primary: July 31, 2012

Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-9 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Idaho*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Kristi Risk (R) IN-8 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Kentucky*
Primary: May 22, 2012

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Patrick Kelly (R) KY-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*
Primary: April 3, 2012

Peter James (R) MD-6 
Gus Alzona (R) MD-8

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Jason Greene  (R) MO-5 
Mike Moon  (R) MO-7 
Bob Parker (R) MO-8

*New York*
Primary: June 26, 2012

Dan O'Connor (D) NY-7 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Robert Spencer (R) NY-25

*North Carolina*
Primary: May 8, 2012

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Eric Olson (L)  

*Ohio*
Primary: March 6, 2012 

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3
Bill Yarbrough (R) OH-12 

*Oregon*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Matthew Robinson (D) OR-4

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4
Evan Feinberg (R) PA-18

*Texas*
Primary: May 29, 201

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
George Harper (R) TX-14 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sheriff Richard Mack (R)  TX-21 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22
Wes Riddle (R) TX-25
Bill Tofte (R) TX-34
Michael Cole (L) TX-36
Steve Stockman (R) TX-36

*Utah*
Convention (No Primary in these races): April 21, 2012

Jacqueline Smith (R) UT-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Carl Wimmer (R) UT-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Virginia*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Karen Kwiatowski (R) VA-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Floyd Bayne (R) VA-7
Ken Vaughn (R) VA-11

*Washington*




*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*
Primary: Aug 28, 2012

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*California*
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Rick Williams (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Dan Stojadinovic (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
Connie Mack (R)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) 

*Maryland*
Primary: Apr 03, 2012

Daniel Bongino (R)

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Scotty Boman (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
Clark Durant  (R) 

* Minnesota*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Sarah Steelman (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
John Brunner (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Nebraska*
Primary: May 15, 2012

Don Stenberg (R) 

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Marc Scaringi (R)  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sam Rohrer (R)  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Rhode Island*
Primary: Sep 11, 2012

Barry Hinckley (R) 

* Tennessee*
Primary: Aug 02, 2012

Zack Poskevich (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Texas*
Primary: May 29, 2012

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆) Odds: Good chance.
Glenn Addison (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) Odds: Longshot.

*Virginia*
Primary: Jun 12, 2012

Bob Marshall (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Wisconsin*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Mark Neumann (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.
Lined-out candidates have dropped out or been eliminated.

Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## ingrid

You forgot Eric Knowles (R) Maryand 3 on your list.  He won his primary last month.  I created a thread earlier today about him.

www.KnowlesforCongress.com

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You forgot Eric Knowles (R) Maryand 3 on your list.  He won his primary last month.  I created a thread earlier today about him.
> 
> www.KnowlesforCongress.com


We were waiting for you to post about about him!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Matt, you may want to update the OP with this list, there have been several changes.



List updated on May 24, 2012.

*US House*
----------------------------------
*California* 
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Gary Clift (R) CA-3
Tom McClintock (R) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
John Dennis (R) CA-8 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jenny Worman (R) CA-28 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Colorado*
Primary: Jun 26, 2012 

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 
Marcus Rivchin (R) FL-18 

*Georgia*
Primary: July 31, 2012

Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Kristi Risk (R) IN-8 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Kentucky*
Primary: May 22, 2012

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Patrick Kelly (R) KY-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*
Primary: April 3, 2012

Eric Knowles (R) MD-3
Peter James (R) MD-6 
Gus Alzona (R) MD-8

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Jason Greene  (R) MO-5 
Mike Moon  (R) MO-7 
Bob Parker (R) MO-8

*New York*
Primary: June 26, 2012

Dan O'Connor (D) NY-7 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Robert Spencer (R) NY-25

*North Carolina*
Primary: May 8, 2012

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Eric Olson (L)  

*Ohio*
Primary: March 6, 2012 

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3
Bill Yarbrough (R) OH-12 

*Oregon*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Matthew Robinson (D) OR-4

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4
Evan Feinberg (R) PA-18

*Texas*
Primary: May 29, 201

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
George Harper (R) TX-14 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sheriff Richard Mack (R)  TX-21 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22
Wes Riddle (R) TX-25
Bill Tofte (R) TX-34
Michael Cole (L) TX-36
Steve Stockman (R) TX-36

*Utah*
Convention (No Primary in these races): April 21, 2012

Jacqueline Smith (R) UT-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Carl Wimmer (R) UT-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Virginia*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Karen Kwiatowski (R) VA-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Floyd Bayne (R) VA-7
Ken Vaughn (R) VA-11

*Washington*




*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*
Primary: Aug 28, 2012

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California*
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Rick Williams (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Dan Stojadinovic (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
Connie Mack (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) 

*Maryland*
Primary: Apr 03, 2012

Daniel Bongino (R)

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Scotty Boman (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

* Minnesota*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Sarah Steelman (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
John Brunner (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Nebraska*
Primary: May 15, 2012

Don Stenberg (R) 

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Marc Scaringi (R)  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sam Rohrer (R)  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Rhode Island*
Primary: Sep 11, 2012

Barry Hinckley (R) 

* Tennessee*
Primary: Aug 02, 2012

Zack Poskevich (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Texas*
Primary: May 29, 2012

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆) Odds: Good chance.
Glenn Addison (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) Odds: Longshot.

*Virginia*
Primary: Jun 12, 2012

Bob Marshall (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Wisconsin*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Mark Neumann (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.
Lined-out candidates have dropped out or been eliminated.

Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## UMULAS

How about Peter Richter for Florida running for congress in Napals? He's a libertarian.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How about Peter Richter for Florida running for congress in Napals? He's a libertarian.


He seems like a fine candidate, but it looks like he is running for a Florida State position, not the US Congress. (This thread/list is just US Congress).




He is on this list:

http://libertycandidates.com/category/Florida-2012/

----------


## Root

Patrick McKnight is running LP for NJ-7th district.

http://mcknight2012.com







> McKnight for Congress:
>               10 Steps to Fix America 
> * Restore the legal supremacy of The Constitution. Restoring the rule of law means restoring freedom.* Repeal the NDAA and PATRIOT ACT immediately. Repeal all unconstitutional executive orders and signing statements immediately.* End the Wars.* Use our military only to defend Americans. *Bring our troops home from all foreign bases in 130 countries.* End our military occupation of the world and instead use the money to *increase veterans benefits and balance the budget now.** END THE BAILOUTS.* No more legal  plunder for failing banks. Separate investment-houses from commercial  lending institutions. Do not raise the debt ceiling.* Bring manufacturing jobs home now.* End  NAFTA. Stop subsidizing the export of American jobs to foreign  countries through unfair trade deals. Cut the corporate tax rate to 15%.* End the Federal Reserve System.* A  privately-owned central bank that artificially sets interest rates,  devalues our currency and manipulates prices has no place in a free  market. Artificial interest rates encourage misallocations of capital  and discourage saving.* Issue new gold and silver-backed money to halt the inflation that is destroying the middle class.                                     * * End the IRS, TSA, FEMA, DHS and Obamacare.* End the Departments of HUD, Interior, Education, Energy and Commerce. *Balance the budget by immediately and drastically reducing federal expenditures. Stimulate economic growth by slashing taxes.* *Label Genetically-Modified foods.*  Consumers in a free market have the right to make informed choices about  the safety of the food their families put into their bodies.* Let individuals decide how they want to save for retirement.* Social Security is insolvent. Make paying into it optional. The more the federal government taxes and spends the more our precious productive capital is misallocated. *End the war on drugs.* There is no  such thing as a victimless crime in a free society. Save taxpayers  billions and discourage border violence by ending the prohibition of  marijuana.* Restore American sovereignty.* Get  the US out of the UN, NATO and other entangling alliances that make  Americans less safe. Get out of the Bank of International Settlements.

----------


## Canderson

Why would anyone run LP?

----------


## WeThePeople777

edited for privacy

----------


## matt0611

Was out of town last week for work. I updated the OP. Thanks Brian.

----------


## Lucille

...

----------


## Dissent

Graves from Georgia is in the 14th district not the 9th.

----------


## Spoa

TOM MCCLINTOCK (CALIFORNIA CD 4) SHOULD BE ADDED!!! He voted against CISPA, the NDAA, FOR the Amash-Smith Amendment. He votes against wasteful spending and is a wonderful congressman. I don't know why he currently isn't on the list. Please support adding Congressman Tom McClintock to be added! He is just as good as Jeff Flake.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> TOM MCCLINTOCK (CALIFORNIA CD 4) SHOULD BE ADDED!!! He voted against CISPA, the NDAA, FOR the Amash-Smith Amendment. He votes against wasteful spending and is a wonderful congressman. I don't know why he currently isn't on the list. Please support adding Congressman Tom McClintock to be added! He is just as good as Jeff Flake.


I agree. He is at least a purity-3.

----------


## Spoa

Thank you Georgia Avenger!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> TOM MCCLINTOCK (CALIFORNIA CD 4) SHOULD BE ADDED!!! He voted against CISPA, the NDAA, FOR the Amash-Smith Amendment. He votes against wasteful spending and is a wonderful congressman. I don't know why he currently isn't on the list. Please support adding Congressman Tom McClintock to be added! He is just as good as Jeff Flake.


You were the first to bring him up. I agree, he should be added.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

John Duncan from Tennessee is usually involved with advancing liberty issues.

----------


## Spoa

John Duncan is pretty good. He did vote for CISPA though. But as I've always believed, we can't let the enemy of perfect be good! If someone has done the majority of things right, he deserves our support. (My representative, Tom Graves, has done many good things. He voted for NDAA and CISPA though...but I'm not advocating his defeat.) It is repeated offenders like Bob Goodlatte, Fred Upton, Dick Lugar, Lindsey Graham that we have to send to retirement. Therefore, I support adding John Duncan to the list because he is better than more than 200 other representatives.

----------


## PowerOfLiberty

I have watched the Maryland GOP primary debates for Senate, and Daniel Bongino is definitely not a liberty candidate. He is a pro-war establishment Republican.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> John Duncan is pretty good. He did vote for CISPA though. But as I've always believed, we can't let the enemy of perfect be good! If someone has done the majority of things right, he deserves our support. (My representative, Tom Graves, has done many good things. He voted for NDAA and CISPA though...but I'm not advocating his defeat.) It is repeated offenders like Bob Goodlatte, Fred Upton, Dick Lugar, Lindsey Graham that we have to send to retirement. Therefore, I support adding John Duncan to the list because he is better than more than 200 other representatives.


On Graves....this is his take on indefinite detention. http://www.examiner.com/article/grav...ut-due-process

Here are two recent interviews with him and Freedomworks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eGL-...feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_CM6...feature=relmfu
Third episode is coming...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I have watched the Maryland GOP primary debates for Senate, and Daniel Bongino is definitely not a liberty candidate. He is a pro-war establishment Republican.


Who is the best candidate in that race based on the debates?

Note: Mike Lee endorsed Bongino.

----------


## Spoa

DISCLAIMER: PEOPLE HAVE A RIGHT TO DISAGREE WITH ME.
This is a response to criticism of Dan Bongino, but also to criticism of Justin Amash, Rand Paul, and several other good leaders! 

I think there is a huge problem with the liberty movement. Many people want the "perfect" candidate. They are looking for a saint, a hero, a patriot. I do not fault them for this, but we must remember that no candidate/elected official is perfect. Ronald Reagan once said that if people were 80% with him, they were his friends. I take the same approach...if we want to kick everyone out if they vote against what we want a few times, the RINOs and Obama lovers will just be enjoying the show. Recently, some Ron Paul fans went onto Justin Amash's webpage and blasted him when he praised Senator Rand Paul, calling him a neo-con. Here is Congressman Amash's response: 




> Justin Amash Rand Paul is not "too neocon." I don't know which votes people are referring to when they make such allegations. One vote to sanction Iran's central bank does not make you a neocon. Jim DeMint voted "no" on final passage of the NDAA conference report.
> Thursday at 11:50am •   14


Even Justin Amash recognizes that no representative is perfect. I disagree with Ron Paul on a few things, Justin Amash on a few things. Rand Paul on a few things, but that doesn't mean I want to kick them out. They are some of the finest gentlemen and statesmen I have ever known.

Supporters of the liberty movement must be careful. We must be united in our understanding that no representative or senator is perfect. If they were, they would be named Jesus Christ (they aren't!). We must be able to accept representatives who are with us 80% of the time. We must be willing to respectfully disagree, but still vote for these people if they are doing some good. In closing, I believe that we cannot let the enemy of perfect be the good...otherwise the liberty movement will not survive. Thank you.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Remove the two incumbents from GA and Chaffetz from Utah. No way in hell they're liberty candidates.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Also take Jeff Flake of AZ and Mourdock in IN off... they do not belong. Establishment neocons

----------


## deadfish

Is the OP list still up to date?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is the OP list still up to date?


Pretty much. After next Tuesday's election, we'll need to update the list with results.

Edit: Actually there are some minor changes reflected on the last update that I posted.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Remove the two incumbents from GA and Chaffetz from Utah. No way in hell they're liberty candidates.





> Also take Jeff Flake of AZ and Mourdock in IN off... they do not belong. Establishment neocons


Well, you did note the less than 5 star ratings...they are mostly fiscal conservatives.

Mourdock could probably be removed, but he did say he wants to abolish the IRS. (Mourdock won the Primary, so it's either him or the Libertarian, who is also on our list).

Of course everyone should research candidates in their areas before they vote, and especially if they are thinking about donating.

Broun recently voted with Amash on the Amash amendment to the NDAA, for what it's worth.

----------


## Spoa

> Remove the two incumbents from GA and Chaffetz from Utah. No way in hell they're liberty candidates.


I oppose removing Reps. Graves, Broun, and Chaffetz from the list and take offense at the statement that "no way in hell they're liberty candidates". That would only be true if you support removing people who don't agree with you 100% of the time. Human nature is to look for the bad things in people, I try to look for reasons to support people. Here are some for each of the three:

Rep. Graves: He voted against raising the debt ceiling along with Ron Paul. He supported the RSC Budget just like Justin Amash did. He voted against authorizing the use of US forces in Libya. He has given the leadership in the house a lot of headaches (http://www.romenews-tribune.com/view...home_news_lead) , and while he may not be perfect, he should definitely remain on the list.

Rep. Broun: He voted against CISPA, in support of the Amash-Smith NDAA amendment, and has been a leading voice in cutting spending. Just this morning, Politico published a report about how he has led the fight in eliminating wasteful spending. http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0512/76747.html

He also voted to protect the right of people to protest peacefully by voting against a bill that would have taken it away (only 2 others did: Amash and Paul...that should tell you something.) ( http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...erday-388-to-3 )

Rep. Chaffetz: A member of the House Liberty Caucus, his authenticity for liberty isn't perfect but his heart is in the right place. He was one of the key leaders, who led the fight against SOPA/PIPA (http://www.redstate.com/neil_stevens...ipa-an-update/) . He has been pretty good about cutting spending and is leading the good fight for liberty.

Are all of these guys perfect? I would be the first to admit that they are not. I disagree with them on some votes that they have taken. But if you want people who agree with you 100%, I feel sorry for your liberty movement. As for me, my liberty movement will seek to get people who agree with me at least 80%. I can argue later on about the other 20%, but if our country is doing 80% well ...I would say we are doing well. So to conclude, I object to my fellow liberty poster's belief in removing these three representatives who have done many good things for liberty and reducing our debt. I hope that they will remain one the list. Thank you.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Can you add Lela Pittenger to the list (US Senate - TX)?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKeprHVpL2U

http://www.libertarianrepublican.net...epublican.html

http://twitter.com/LelaforSenate/sta...03563850219520

Her personal FB likes include Ben Swann, the RLC, LvMI, and a host of other liberty-friendly pages.

From http://c3.thevoterguide.org/v/dallas...2?id=10253526:




> *President Barack Obama wants to hand over all security of Afghanistan to Afghans by the end of 2014. Do you support that goal? Why or why not?*
> Lela Pittenger: As a strong believer in national sovereignty, I support giving Afghanistan back to its own people.  .. 
> 
> *What steps should the U.S. take to keep Iran from developing nuclear weapons?*
> Lela Pittenger: It is time to rethink warfare. No longer must we send thousands of troops to deal with a rogue nation. Something as simple as freezing assets in banks or using computer viruses to shut down reactor operations can go a long way in restricting the use of nuclear weapons without destroying lives and nations. I believe we can look to the 1s and 0s that now make the world turn to help us avoid violent conflict while remaining the world superpower.

----------


## Spoa

> Also take Jeff Flake of AZ and Mourdock in IN off... they do not belong. Establishment neocons


Calling Jeff Flake and Richard Mourdock "establishment neocons" is like calling Barack Obama a conservative...both are not true. I will explain why these two should be supported, starting with Richard Mourdock:

Richard Mourdock: If you think that Mitch McConnell and Barack Obama were happy to see Senator Dick Lugar unseated in the primary, I don't know what country you've been living in. To call Richard Mourdock an establishment figure would be incorrect. As stated by B4L (whose posts I appreciate due to his respect for all), Richard Mourdock wants to abolish the IRS. He has also come out against indefinite detention and SOPA/PIPA (http://www.upholdliberty.org/2012/05...a-senate-race/). His Democrat opponent this fall supported Nancy Pelosi for speaker in 2007 (http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2007/roll002.xml). His opponent voted against the Amash-Smith Amendment (http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll270.xml). His opponent is a big government liberal while Richard Mourdock will bring change to D.C. If you are looking for a 100% liberty fighter, you probably will have to go look somewhere else. If you are looking for a person who will work his hardest to improve our nation, Richard Mourdock is your man!

Jeff Flake: I know some people have complained about Jeff Flake's support for Governor Romney, but I look more at votes than rethoric. Jeff Flake has opposed debt ceiling increases since he started out in congress. He is one of the few to have scored a perfect 100% from the Club for Growth. He has been endorsed by Jim Demint (who whether you like it or not helped Senator Paul quite a bit to get elected). Jeff Flake is more of a fiscal conservative, but during our national debt crisis, he is better than his opponents and has a proven record of cutting spending. Jeff Flake has also worked to repeal the Patriot Act. I support keeping Jeff Flake on the list.

Liberty fighters must be careful about attacking good men like Jeff Flake and Richard Mourdock. If you want 100%, don't vote because you will just end up disappointed. Nobody is perfect, but if people like Flake and Mourdock vote with us most of the time, they deserve our support. We must not let the enemy of good be perfect...otherwise our nation will not be saved!

----------


## Spoa

I don't have any objection to Lela Pittenger. I personally support Ted Cruz, but I have no objection to adding her to the list. People need to do their own research, and the main purpose of this list is to propose candidates that would bring benefits the liberty movement. So I support adding Lela to the list, but my support for Ted Cruz remains.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Can you add Lela Pittenger to the list (US Senate - TX)?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKeprHVpL2U
> 
> http://www.libertarianrepublican.net...epublican.html
> 
> http://twitter.com/LelaforSenate/sta...03563850219520
> 
> Her personal FB likes include Ben Swann, the RLC, LvMI, and a host of other liberty-friendly pages.
> ...


My vote is "no" on adding her at the last minute. She has not come up before, and we already have two acceptable Republicans on our list that have been debated ad nauseum. 

I also noticed in one of your links that she has been touted by Dumdero. Not a positive endorsement around here.

She is also not listed on http://libertycandidates.com/category/Texas-2012/

----------


## realtonygoodwin

I posted about her on April 13, so I don't know how she hasn't "come up before" but whatever. I already voted.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I posted about her on April 13, so I don't know how she hasn't "come up before" but whatever. I already voted.


My apologies. A search shows her name came up a couple of times in the past, but nowhere near the amount of posts about Cruz and Addison. If she's a good RP conservative, she will get our support for a future race. Her chances in this race are non-existent, but she may have a chance in the future.

Here's an example after someone mentioned her:




> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ate-race-poll)
> 
> Never heard of her.  Most RP peeps I've talked to speak favorably of Glenn Addison.  *I saw Glenn talking to Debra Medina last week* at the State capital when Debra testified before the House Ways and Means committee in favor of eliminating property taxes.  If Lela was there, she wasn't handing out any campaign literature or wearing any pins, buttons, etc. to announce her presence.
> 
> More info on Cruz and Addison in this older thread where a debate was highlighted:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4051907

----------


## realtonygoodwin

That's fine, I just thought this thread was for listing Liberty-minded Candidates. The last poll I saw that included both had her ahead of Glenn Addison.

And the whole, we don't talk about someone because they don't get talked about enough seems like a bit of a self-fulfilling prophecy.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> That's fine, I just thought this thread was for listing Liberty-minded Candidates. The last poll I saw that included both had her ahead of Glenn Addison.
> 
> And the whole, we don't talk about someone because they don't get talked about enough seems like a bit of a self-fulfilling prophecy.


Since she is polling higher than Addison, maybe we should drop Addison from the list and add Pettinger instead? 

Found a link where she is at 4%, Addison at 2%:

http://blog.chron.com/txpotomac/2012...e-frontrunner/

Also got another e-mail from Ron Paul endorsing Cruz. Best (realistic) outcome will be a run-off between Cruz and Dewhurst.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

No need to drop Addison, ideally we would include all pro liberty candidates and let the voters choose.  
I agree about a Cruz / Dewhurst runoff.

----------


## Adrock

Kerry Bentivolio needs a rating update and more visibility after McCotter's blunder. I would give him four stars.

----------


## WeThePeople777

edited for privacy

----------


## PowerOfLiberty

> Who is the best candidate in that race based on the debates?
> 
> Note: Mike Lee endorsed Bongino.


Robert Broadus was closest to our ideas. He sounds like Ron Paul when he speaks foreign policy, but he is also caught up in social conservatism which is a turn off to some Ron Paul supporters. He now doesn't speak kindly of libertarians and criticized Ron Paul for not saying enough about appealing Obamacare. So I don't know. I just know that Bongino is a moderate and establishment favorite.

----------


## Dissent

Hess and Mack are getting destroyed in their races Riddle is in 2nd and I believe if neither gets 50% there is a run off. So hopefully!

----------


## Dissent

Stockman is also in 2nd in his race and I don't see Tofte at all in his race...his name isn't even there.

----------


## Spoa

Tofte lost to Culberson in the 7th District.  

It looks like Stockman, Riddle, and Cruz are our best hopes in Texas. Let's make it a goal to send at least one of these men to congress this year and help them through the runoff!

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Who to pick in TX-14 between Weber and Harris?

----------


## Spoa

> Who to pick in TX-14 between Weber and Harris?


Both don't seem to be very liberty-minded, but if I had to choose, I would pick Harris.

Weber voted for RINO Speaker Straus in the State House! Speaker Straus has fought against restricting the TSA and has received a 100% from Planned Parenthood. 

Harris seems okay.

----------


## PowerOfLiberty

-Delete-

----------


## realtonygoodwin

> Both don't seem to be very liberty-minded, but if I had to choose, I would pick Harris.
> 
> Weber voted for RINO Speaker Straus in the State House! Speaker Straus has fought against restricting the TSA and has received a 100% from Planned Parenthood. 
> 
> Harris seems okay.


Ugh, thanks. I passed it on to my in-laws, who are in TX-14.

----------


## Spoa

John Dennis is running against Nancy Pelosi in district 12, not district 8. I hope he will change his page soon to reflect the change in redistricting.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Texas results and other minor updates.

List updated on June 1, 2012.

*US House*
----------------------------------
*California* 
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Gary Clift (R) CA-3
Tom McClintock (R-incumbent) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
John Dennis (R) CA-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jenny Worman (R) CA-28 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Colorado*
Primary: Jun 26, 2012 

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 
Marcus Rivchin (R) FL-18 

*Georgia*
Primary: July 31, 2012

Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Kristi Risk (R) IN-8 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Kentucky*
Primary: May 22, 2012

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Patrick Kelly (R) KY-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*
Primary: April 3, 2012

Eric Knowles (R) MD-3
Peter James (R) MD-6 
Gus Alzona (R) MD-8

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Jason Greene  (R) MO-5 
Mike Moon  (R) MO-7 
Bob Parker (R) MO-8

*New York*
Primary: June 26, 2012

Dan O'Connor (D) NY-7 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Robert Spencer (R) NY-25

*North Carolina*
Primary: May 8, 2012

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Eric Olson (L)  

*Ohio*
Primary: March 6, 2012 

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3
Bill Yarbrough (R) OH-12 

*Oregon*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Matthew Robinson (D) OR-4

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4
Evan Feinberg (R) PA-18

*Texas*
Primary Runoff: July 31, 2012

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
George Harper (R) TX-14 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sheriff Richard Mack (R)  TX-21 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22
Wes Riddle (R) TX-25
Bill Tofte (R) TX-34
Michael Cole (L) TX-36
Steve Stockman (R) TX-36

*Utah*
Convention (No Primary in these races): April 21, 2012

Jacqueline Smith (R) UT-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Carl Wimmer (R) UT-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Virginia*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Karen Kwiatowski (R) VA-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Floyd Bayne (R) VA-7
Ken Vaughn (R) VA-11

*Washington*




*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*
Primary: Aug 28, 2012

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California*
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Rick Williams (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Dan Stojadinovic (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
Connie Mack (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) 

*Maine*

Scott D'Amboise (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Maryland*
Primary: Apr 03, 2012

Daniel Bongino (R)

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Scotty Boman (L) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

* Minnesota*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

John Brunner (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Sarah Steelman (R) - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Montana*

Dan Cox (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Nebraska*
Primary: May 15, 2012

Don Stenberg (R) 

*New Mexico*

Jon Barrie (I) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*New York*

Chris Edes (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Marc Scaringi (R)  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sam Rohrer (R)  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Rhode Island*
Primary: Sep 11, 2012

Barry Hinckley (R) 

* Tennessee*
Primary: Aug 02, 2012

Zack Poskevich (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Texas*
Primary Runoff: July 31, 2012

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆) Odds: ?
Lela Pettinger (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) Odds: Longshot.
Glenn Addison (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) Odds: Longshot.

*Virginia*
Primary: Jun 12, 2012

Bob Marshall (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Wisconsin*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Mark Neumann (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.
Lined-out candidates have dropped out or been eliminated.

Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## Spoa

Great List of Liberty fighters! I encourage everybody to support at least one person on this list!

----------


## Bern

It's unconscionable that TX-21 re-nominated Lamar Smith (Richard Mack ran against him).  Lamar Smith wants to kill freedom on the internet.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Take Connie Mack of Florida OFF, he was just endorsed by Mittens Romney.

----------


## Spoa

> Take Connie Mack of Florida OFF, he was just endorsed by Mittens Romney.


Sigh...here we go again. I must again object to my fellow liberty fighter's support for taking Connie Mack's name off for a number of reasons. I will list a few below: 
1) He has been endorsed by Senator Rand Paul (if you're a perfectionist or purist...you don't like him. if you're a reasonable person who is willing to accept that a liberty fighter isn't going to agree with you 100%, then Rand Paul is a great senator): http://atr.rollcall.com/florida-conn...l-endorsement/
2) He voted against final passage of the Patriot Act's reauthorization: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2011/roll066.xml
3) Connie Mack voted against final passage of CISPA: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll192.xml
4) Connie Mack has led the fight for fiscal responsibility: http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...126027713.html   or http://mack.house.gov/index.cfm?p=penny-plan
5) He voted to end foreign aid for Pakistan: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll263.xml
6) He has a 98% from the Club for Growth during the 112th Congress 1st Session and a 90% lifetime rating (one of the best in congress).

There are several more reasons to continue to keep Rep. Mack on the list. If you are a purist or perfectionist, you don't like Rep. Mack because he isn't perfect. But if you want to improve, Rep. Mack is the guy to support. He has shown through his support for cutting spending, voting to end foreign aid, and his vote against CISPA, that he should be elected over Senator Bill Nelson (a liberal Democrat). I urge support for keeping Connie Mack on the list. He isn't perfect, but he is one of the good guys in congress! Thank you.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Sigh...here we go again. I must again object to my fellow liberty fighter's support for taking Connie Mack's name off for a number of reasons. I will list a few below: 
> 1) He has been endorsed by Senator Rand Paul (if you're a perfectionist or purist...you don't like him. if you're a reasonable person who is willing to accept that a liberty fighter isn't going to agree with you 100%, then Rand Paul is a great senator): http://atr.rollcall.com/florida-conn...l-endorsement/
> 2) He voted against final passage of the Patriot Act's reauthorization: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2011/roll066.xml
> 3) Connie Mack voted against final passage of CISPA: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll192.xml
> 4) Connie Mack has led the fight for fiscal responsibility: http://www.prnewswire.com/news-relea...126027713.html   or http://mack.house.gov/index.cfm?p=penny-plan
> 5) He voted to end foreign aid for Pakistan: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll263.xml
> 6) He has a 98% from the Club for Growth during the 112th Congress 1st Session and a 90% lifetime rating (one of the best in congress).
> 
> There are several more reasons to continue to keep Rep. Mack on the list. If you are a purist or perfectionist, you don't like Rep. Mack because he isn't perfect. But if you want to improve, Rep. Mack is the guy to support. He has shown through his support for cutting spending, voting to end foreign aid, and his vote against CISPA, that he should be elected over Senator Bill Nelson (a liberal Democrat). I urge support for keeping Connie Mack on the list. He isn't perfect, but he is one of the good guys in congress! Thank you.


I agree with you, which is also why I love the rating system.  Very few candidates are going to be 100% ideologically pure, but let's not throw the baby out with the bath water.  We can still make headway by getting people in office that WILL agree with us 50% of the time and are at least open to our concerns.  I'd rather have some 2-3 stars candidates running and winning than the complete zeros we have in office now.

That being said I think Brian Kalk is total opportunist.  I wouldn't turn my back to him if he was armed with a butter knife.

----------


## Spoa

> I agree with you, which is also why I love the rating system.  Very few candidates are going to be 100% ideologically pure, but let's not throw the baby out with the bath water.  We can still make headway by getting people in office that WILL agree with us 50% of the time and are at least open to our concerns.  I'd rather have some 2-3 stars candidates running and winning than the complete zeros we have in office now.
> 
> That being said I think Brian Kalk is total opportunist.  I wouldn't turn my back to him if he was armed with a butter knife.


Thank you for your support of Connie Mack for Senate. Also, I'd be interested to hear more on Brian Kalk. I understand that the Club for Growth, Freedomworks, and several other organizations are supporting his Republican opponent (Kevin Cramer) over him. My only concern is that Kevin Cramer (to the best of my understanding) supports raising the debt ceiling and wants to be "reasonable". If someone from North Dakota can give me an update about what's happening in the House race, I would be grateful. I only endorsed Brian Kalk because of his full opposition to raising the debt ceiling and his support for cuts to foreign aid. I am concerned though that he was endorsed by RINO Current Rep. Rick Berg, and I am considering withdrawing support for Brian.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

California results added.

List updated on June 8, 2012.

*US House*
----------------------------------
*California* 
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Gary Clift (R) CA-3
Tom McClintock (R-incumbent) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
John Dennis (R) CA-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jenny Worman (R) CA-28 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Colorado*
Primary: Jun 26, 2012 

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 
Marcus Rivchin (R) FL-18 

*Georgia*
Primary: July 31, 2012

Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Kristi Risk (R) IN-8 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Kentucky*
Primary: May 22, 2012

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Patrick Kelly (R) KY-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*
Primary: April 3, 2012

Eric Knowles (R) MD-3
Peter James (R) MD-6 
Gus Alzona (R) MD-8

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Jason Greene  (R) MO-5 
Mike Moon  (R) MO-7 
Bob Parker (R) MO-8

*New York*
Primary: June 26, 2012

Dan O'Connor (D) NY-7 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Robert Spencer (R) NY-25

*North Carolina*
Primary: May 8, 2012

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Eric Olson (L)  

*Ohio*
Primary: March 6, 2012 

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3
Bill Yarbrough (R) OH-12 

*Oregon*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Matthew Robinson (D) OR-4

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4
Evan Feinberg (R) PA-18

*Texas*
Primary Runoff: July 31, 2012

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
George Harper (R) TX-14 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sheriff Richard Mack (R)  TX-21 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22
Wes Riddle (R) TX-25
Bill Tofte (R) TX-34
Michael Cole (L) TX-36
Steve Stockman (R) TX-36

*Utah*
Convention (No Primary in these races): April 21, 2012

Jacqueline Smith (R) UT-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Carl Wimmer (R) UT-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Virginia*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Karen Kwiatowski (R) VA-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Floyd Bayne (R) VA-7
Ken Vaughn (R) VA-11

*Washington*




*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*
Primary: Aug 28, 2012

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California*
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Rick Williams (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Dan Stojadinovic (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
Connie Mack (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) 

*Maine*

Scott D'Amboise (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Maryland*
Primary: Apr 03, 2012

Daniel Bongino (R)

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Scotty Boman (L) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

* Minnesota*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

John Brunner (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Sarah Steelman (R) - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Montana*

Dan Cox (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Nebraska*
Primary: May 15, 2012

Don Stenberg (R) 

*New Mexico*

Jon Barrie (I) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*New York*

Chris Edes (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Marc Scaringi (R)  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sam Rohrer (R)  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Rhode Island*
Primary: Sep 11, 2012

Barry Hinckley (R) 

* Tennessee*
Primary: Aug 02, 2012

Zack Poskevich (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Texas*
Primary Runoff: July 31, 2012

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆) Odds: ?
Lela Pettinger (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) Odds: Longshot.
Glenn Addison (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) Odds: Longshot.

*Virginia*
Primary: Jun 12, 2012

Bob Marshall (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Wisconsin*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Mark Neumann (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.
Lined-out candidates have dropped out or been eliminated.

Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## matt0611

OP updated. I also added the results from Virginia.

----------


## Athan

In Texas we have a liberty minded candidate in Congressional District -34: *Jessica Puente Bradshaw* 
(She has been endorsed by the Republican Liberty Caucus, our Ron Paul group, and will be endorsed by her mentor Alan Keyes.)
Her campaign has revitalized our area's Ron Paul group by helping our volenteers find Ron Paul members in neighboring counties.

Website: http://www.texansforjessica.com/

I would say more, but we have a problem with Nueces county republican establishment going after her. 
(The ones who hate Debra Medina)

----------


## jk8583

Hey all. Didn't want to start a thread for it, but have heard CLint Didier's name mentioned again this year. To all that don't know he is running for State Commissioner of Public Lands according to politics1 site and confirmed by RPF member Origanalist in a WA convention thread. Just wanted to throw that out as I'm excited to hear he jumped in the game this year. Much better chances here that senate.

----------


## Rocco

Robert Spencer was not able to make it on the ballot here in NY, so he can be crossed off the list.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Where does Steve Stockman rank on the liberty scale?

----------


## Henry Rogue

Im not so sure Mark Neumann has been vetted enough to warrant Four Stars. I know hes been in politics a long time and wrote a book on his solutions, but I have not read it. I just looked at the website of one of his competitors, Eric Hovde he looks interesting. He talks about crony capitalism, reducing the size of government, reducing debt and deficit, reforming the tax code, significantly reducing regulation, overhauling trade policy, and halting current federal reserve monetary easing. Although he doesnt give specifics. Heres the site if you want to take a look.>  http://www.ericforsenate.com/

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Where does Steve Stockman rank on the liberty scale?


I'd rate him a 5.

----------


## matt0611

Added a Jessica Puente Bradshaw of Texas and Greg Imus of California to the list.

----------


## matt0611

What do you all think of Dan Liljenquist, the guy who's challenging Orin Hatch? Any good?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> What do you all think of Dan Liljenquist, the guy who's challenging Orin Hatch? Any good?


He is pretty good. I know he is against the NDAA.

----------


## Massachusetts

...

----------


## enoch150

> What do you all think of Dan Liljenquist, the guy who's challenging Orin Hatch? Any good?


Better than Hatch. Here are my notes on Dan Liljenquist:

The good:

*Eliminate the Department of Education
*Get government out of student loan business
*Repeal 17th amendment (election of US Senators)
*Repeal Obamacare
*Welfare and Medicaid are state responsibilities
*Balance budget by reducing spending
*Pushed legislation to eliminate pensions for elected officials as state senator
*Reduce federal land use regulations, specifically with regards to energy
*Opposes Protect IP Act
*Supports gun rights
*Avoid war unless clear and present danger; Congress must declare war
*Opposed intervention in Libya, supports withdrawal from Afghanistan

The bad:

*Supports the Fair Tax
*Believes SS and Medicare should be different for future recipients, does not specifically mention allowing people to opt out
*Eliminate tax inequality by ending special tax breaks for large corporations (rather than reducing the tax rate for the unfavored class)
*Shut down border, deport illegals, implement E-Verify
*Unlikely to push for significant reductions in military spending
*Supports federal regulation of marriage
*Supports government space program
*Voted to expand the definition of prohibited gambling activities as a state senator

----------


## matt0611

> Better than Hatch. Here are my notes on Dan Liljenquist:
> 
> The good:
> 
> *Eliminate the Department of Education
> *Get government out of student loan business
> *Repeal 17th amendment (election of US Senators)
> *Repeal Obamacare
> *Welfare and Medicaid are state responsibilities
> ...


Thanks. Sounds like the good outweighs the bad. I think I'll add him to the list maybe as a 2 or 3 star.

----------


## jkob

Maybe Eric Hovde should be added for senate in Wisconsin. He seems better than Neumann in my opinion.

----------


## gratefullibertarian

Please look up David Hancock.  He is running for congress in the 7th district of Georgia. He does not accept donations in order to keep him financially pure, but if you are in Georgia, you can help him by spreading his name.  Please google him and add him to your list if you find him acceptable. I know he is not 100% pure Ron Paul, but he seems like a good candidate.

----------


## Spoa

Let's add Dana Rohrabacher (Incumbent) to the list!!! http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...California-48)

----------


## pulp8721

New entrant to the list:  David Gerson challenging neocon John Kline in Minnesota 2nd District:  hxxp://davidgerson.org/.  Primary August 7th.

Long, long, long shot, but you look for allies where you can.

----------


## matt0611

Added Dana Rohrabacher, David Gerson, and David Hancock. Also updated for New York.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Greg Imus in CA has been endorsed by Herman Cain. Remove him.

----------


## Spoa

> Greg Imus in CA has been endorsed by Herman Cain. Remove him.


One small sentence...I wrote a full reasoning why we should add Greg Imus to the list here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=greg+imus

Opposition to the Patriot Act, the UN ruling over us. Strong Supporter of cutting spending, taxes, Obamacare. So I would urge support for keeping Greg Imus on the list. Herman Cain plan may not be the best, but it is better than our current tax plan. Herman Cain is not evil, he is a good man even if we sometimes disagree with him.

And one endorsement shouldn't disqualify ANYBODY! Thanks.

----------


## Bern

Via email:


> There may never be another Ron Paul.
> 
> But there are hundreds of pro-liberty candidates throughout the country who are inspired by his message -- those who will restrain the federal government's extreme overreach on issues like Obamacare.
> 
> They're running for office right now, and Young Americans for Liberty (YAL) -- the continuation of the Youth for Ron Paul campaign -- could use your help finding them.
> 
> If you know any pro-liberty candidates, please tell us about them here.
> 
> We are searching for principled constitutionalists nationwide who are seeking public office. Will you help us find them?
> ...

----------


## Spoa

To Bern:

Thanks a lot for this e-mail! +rep. Great post.

----------


## matt0611

> Greg Imus in CA has been endorsed by Herman Cain. Remove him.


So what? Bachmann endorsed Kurt Bills, and Cain also endorses Sam Rohrer and Richard Mourdock, doesn't mean they are necessarily bad.

As bad as Herman Cain is we do share common views on a lot of issues, even if we differ greatly on overall philosophy.

----------


## Spoa

> So what? Bachmann endorsed Kurt Bills, and Cain also endorses Sam Rohrer and Richard Mourdock, doesn't mean they are necessarily bad.
> 
> As bad as Herman Cain is we do share common views on a lot of issues, even if we differ greatly on overall philosophy.


+rep! Completely agree!

----------


## josiahkeller

> Maybe Eric Hovde should be added for senate in Wisconsin. He seems better than Neumann in my opinion.


This.
Hovde wants us out of the wars, Neumann does not.
Hovde has a good understanding of Austrian Economics, Neumann does not.
And Hovde has a better chance of beating Thompson than Neumann as well.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> This.
> Hovde wants us out of the wars, Neumann does not.
> Hovde has a good understanding of Austrian Economics, Neumann does not.
> And Hovde has a better chance of beating Thompson than Neumann as well.


Are there any polls on this race? It might be worth adding Hovde, especially if Hovde is pulling far out in front of Neumann. Has anyone had a chance to ask Hovde any questions?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> So what? Bachmann endorsed Kurt Bills, and Cain also endorses Sam Rohrer and Richard Mourdock, doesn't mean they are necessarily bad.
> 
> As bad as Herman Cain is we do share common views on a lot of issues, even if we differ greatly on overall philosophy.


For decades Libertarians and others have been cutting off their nose to spite their face; holding out for some messiah of human perfection to save them and then unfairly comparing perspective candidates to this imaginary manifestation only to reject them outright.  That is why this Liberty rating system is so vitally important.  It does away with this false notion of human perfection and allows us to rank each candidate according to their Liberty merits.  Not every candidate will be Ron Paul reincarnated and that is ok.  The Liberty effort is much like the war effort.  When in war the auxiliaries in the rear making munitions, caring for the wounded, transporting supplies, and even cooking meals for the troops are just has instrumental in victory as the guys fighting on the front lines.  Consider the less-than-perfect candidates auxiliaries in this war; allies to people like Thomas Massie and Justin Amash, who will be fighting on the front for all of us.

----------


## givemeliberty2010

Why did Zach Poskevich get on this list?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Hovde is better than Neumann, and he has a better chance of winning.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why did Zach Poskevich get on this list?


Have any info about him? What should his star rating be? How many issues does he disagree with Ron Paul on?

He was discussed in this thread:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ch#post4367212

----------


## matt0611

> Why did Zach Poskevich get on this list?


Is he that bad? He seemed OK to me, but I haven't done an in-depth investigation into his views.

From his website:

*Economy*
*Abolish the current tax code* 
Work towards implementation of either 999 or the Fair Tax
Allow businesses to succeed and fail under free market competition
Become energy independent; drill here, drill now
*Audit the Federal Reserve
Repeal the 16th and 17th Amendments* 
Bring manufacturing back to America by eliminating government burden placed on job creators through the EPA and other agencies
*Stop deficit spending*
Secure the border: illegal immigration increases the national debt and takes jobs away from legal citizens 

*Healthcare*
*Repeal Obama Care*
Remove burdensome regulations that come between patient and doctor
Allow purchase of insurance policies across state lines
Remove government mandates imposed on insurance companies

*National Security*
*The role of the United States military is to protect US citizens and defend the Constitution of the United States*
The American taxpayer is under no obligation to fund any military activity that does not conform to its constitutional role  
Peace through strength and clarity
Return military decisions back to the military and away from bureaucrats
*Withdraw the US from all international treaties that are unconstitutional and undermine US sovereignty*
Investigate and clearly articulate the threat of radical Islam within our borders and stand against Sharia Law 
*Oppose and vote against any funding for, or implementation of, Agenda 21* 

*Tenth Amendment*
*The loss of states’ rights is the result of too many unconstitutional, federally controlled or mandated programs
I will fight to return power back to the people and the states where it belongs*

*I will vote 'no' on any legislation like SOPA and PIPA, which directly violate freedom of speech*

*Social Issues*
*100 % Pro Human Life*
Sponsor or Co-Sponsor a Constitutional Amendment making abortion illegal
No tax dollars for abortion or abortion performing organizations like Planned Parenthood
Marriage is between one man and one woman
Uphold DOMA 

(emphasis mine)

*Shrug*, seems decent to me. If you have any info please share.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

^His stands on Agenda 21 and the 16th and 17th amendments make him a great choice. Keep him.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Please add Dennis Lamare NH-2 to the list.  He supports reading bills before passing them.  He wants to eliminate the IRS, the Federal Reserve, the UN and a bunch of federal departments.  Dennis is backed by lots of Ron Paul people.  He is listed on the http://libertycandidates.com/ website.   

http://www.lamare2012.com/

Here is a speech he made at a taxpayer event last week.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It would be interesting to know what some of these candidates opinions are about Iran, Syria, Iraq, etc.

The "get out of Afghanistan" talking point is meaningless. It's (currently) the standard neo-conservative position.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> It would be interesting to know what some of these candidates opinions are about Iran, Syria, Iraq, etc.
> 
> The "get out of Afghanistan" talking point is meaningless. It's (currently) the standard neo-conservative position.


No it isn't and never will be the position of the neoconservatives. It is however, the talking point of maybe half of the normal conservatives.

----------


## givemeliberty2010

> Is he that bad? He seemed OK to me, but I haven't done an in-depth investigation into his views.
> 
> From his website:
> 
> *Economy*
> *Abolish the current tax code* 
> Work towards implementation of either 999 or the Fair Tax
> Allow businesses to succeed and fail under free market competition
> Become energy independent; drill here, drill now
> ...


I was actually only going off of his issues page. I guess he's pretty good, overall. I think "Peace through strength and clarity" is a nice-sounding phrase without clear meaning. It might just be an excuse not to change anything, which is better than making things worse, of course. (Poskevich is obviously a Herman Cain acolyte, which isn't too bad.) "Return military decisions back to the military and away from bureaucrats" is alarming, though, but the idea is not extremely bad, I suppose. 

I also would disagree with Poskevich on social issues and immigration, but I even disagree with Ron Paul on those things. Of course the list on these forums is not going to take a different stand, and those issues are not at the top of my concerns.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> No it isn't and never will be the position of the neoconservatives. It is however, the talking point of maybe half of the normal conservatives.


Yeah, the major commentators like Kristol and Krauthammer, and their puppet McCain haven't gone that far yet. It's so common now though that it isn't a good indicator. A question about Iran, Syria and Iraq would be more revealing.

----------


## matt0611

Added Dennis Lamare and Eric Hovde to the list.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

We should update Wes Riddle with a green status now that he has been endorsed by Ron Paul. I would propose only a four star rating, based on his extensive MIC background, lack of any details on foreign policy, and IIRC, he said at one point we need to take a "military stance" with Iran.

Wes Riddle (R) TX-25 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

Edit:

Wes Riddle on Defense:

http://tothestarboard.blogspot.com/2...sense-391.html

----------


## matt0611

> We should update Wes Riddle with a green status now that he has been endorsed by Ron Paul. I would propose only a four star rating, based on his extensive MIC background, lack of any details on foreign policy, and IIRC, he said at one point we need to take a "military stance" with Iran.
> 
> Wes Riddle (R) TX-25 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Wes Riddle on Defense:
> 
> http://tothestarboard.blogspot.com/2...sense-391.html


Done.

----------


## Zap!

Please forgive me folks, I haven't been focusing much on Senate races this year. Who has won or will win the Republican Party's nomination that is good?

Now, good can be in the eye of the beholder. For some, it's only Ron Paul and above. However, for me it's Senator Jim DeMint and above (currently, for me the Senate has DeMint, Mike Lee, and Rand Paul, in that order [although Lee is creeping up on Paul, I like him a lot]). By this standard, who's in? I only know of Ted Cruz, who seems pretty good and has a great chance to win. Who else?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Please forgive me folks, I haven't been focusing much on Senate races this year. Who has won or will win the Republican Party's nomination that is good?
> 
> Now, good can be in the eye of the beholder. For some, it's only Ron Paul and above. However, for me it's Senator Jim DeMint and above (currently, for me the Senate has DeMint, Mike Lee, and Rand Paul, in that order [although Lee is creeping up on Paul, I like him a lot]). By this standard, who's in? I only know of Ted Cruz, who seems pretty good and has a great chance to win. Who else?


Kurt Bills is our most Ron Paul-like Senate candidate.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Kurt Bills is our most Ron Paul-like Senate candidate.


He would be right there with Rand and Mike Lee.

----------


## Spoa

> Please forgive me folks, I haven't been focusing much on Senate races this year. Who has won or will win the Republican Party's nomination that is good?
> 
> Now, good can be in the eye of the beholder. For some, it's only Ron Paul and above. However, for me it's Senator Jim DeMint and above (currently, for me the Senate has DeMint, Mike Lee, and Rand Paul, in that order [although Lee is creeping up on Paul, I like him a lot]). By this standard, who's in? I only know of Ted Cruz, who seems pretty good and has a great chance to win. Who else?


I agree with your list of senators (although I would probably add a few more who I think are decent (understand: not perfect): Ron Johnson, Pat Toomey, Tom Coburn, and a few others who usually vote with Demint, Lee, and Paul (I call these three the Terrific Three)!)

This year,  some good senate candidates are:

Arizona: Jeff Flake (R)-Strong fiscal conservative. Endorsed by Jim Demint and Mike Lee. In a tough battle against a RINO millionaire. 

Florida: Connie Mack (R)-Endorsed by Rand Paul and Mike Lee. Opposed CISPA and other infringements on our rights.

Indiana: Richard Mourdock (R)-Opposes the NDAA, has sympathies to the liberty movement on the Patriot Act and other infringements of our rights, was praised by Demint and Paul after defeating RINO Incumbent Senator Dick Lugar.

Missouri: Most in this movement support John Brunner (R), but some support Sarah Steelman (R). Both are better than Todd Akin. John Brunner understands the constitution a little better and firmly opposes the NDAA and CISPA. 

Wisconsin: Another race most in our movement are bickering over. We all really do not want to see Tommy Thompson as senator, but it is either Mark Neumann (endorsed by Rand Paul, Jim Demint, and Mike Lee) or Eric Hovde (also a pretty decent guy).

Texas: Good job. Ted Cruz is THE MAN! 

Minnesota: Hard race for Kurt Bills (R), but he's a good liberty candidate. Has the endorsement of Ron Paul and Rand Paul.

Each person has to make his/her own decision about what defines "good". I'm not a critical perfectionist (as long as people with me at least 80%, I don't mind supporting them), so the people I support may be different from other people's. I encourage you to do some research on your own because only you know for sure what your standards are, but your support for Ted Cruz is an excellent start! 

Hope this helps.

----------


## sovereignjanice

My own list from: dailypaul(dot)com/242897/updated-list-of-liberty-candidates

Upcoming elections:

North Carolina 7/17/12
Vote For:
[] Dan Forrest Lt. Govenor
[] Richard Alexander Sup. Pub. Instr
[] Mike Causey Ins. Comm
[] Scott Keadle House Rep Dist 8
[] Matthew Ridenhour Mecklenburg district 5 Comm
[] Adam Brooks Comm Randolph County District 5 (not sure if the election day is correct for him)
[] Mark Hopp Comm Alamance County
[] Vance Patterson House Rep Dist 11

Georgia 7/31/12
Vote For:
[] Martin L Hawley State Rep Dist. 46
[] Charles A. Gregory State Rep Dist. 34
[] Carter Kessler State Rep. Dist. 118
[] Nick Johnson House Rep Dist 45
[] Paul C. Broun Rep Dist 10 (93% Constitutional voting record)
[] Greg Pallen House Rep Dist 4
[] Robert J. McClure House Rep Dist 97
[] Kristopher Moutray House Rep Dist 161

Texas: 7/31/12
Vote For:
[] Dale Brueggemann House Rep Dist 15
[] Jessica Bradshaw House Rep Dist 34
[] Steve Stockman House Rep Dist 36 (Sponsored Federal bill Megan's Law which Texas has tried to nullify (Ron Paul voted against it also) under state's rights because 95% of the funding goes to 5% of the problem, but he's good in most everything else)
[] Wes Riddle House Rep Dist 25
[] Ted Cruz Senate

Tennessee: 8/2/12
Vote For:
[] Thom Gray House Rep Dist 4
[] Tonya Miller House Rep Dist 53
[] Daniel Lewis House Rep. Dist 52
[] Shaun Crowell Senate (Independent)
[] Zach Poskevich Senate (Republican)
[] Adrian Eddleman Senate (Republican)
[] Weston Wamp House Rep Dist 3
[] Susan Lynn House Rep Dist 57

Michigan: 8/7/12
Vote For:
[] Ray Kirkus Berrien County Commissioner Dist. 9
[] Kerry L. Bentivolio House Rep. CD 11
[] Tom Wassa House Rep Dist 5
[] Randall Easterling Blackman Twp Delegate
[] Donald Biddinger Blackman Twp Delegate
[] Jack Hoogendyk House Rep Dist 6
[] Scotty Boman Senate
[] Amanda Van Essen House Rep Dist 88
[] Jim Hafeman House Rep Dist 109
[] Andy Sebolt Oceana County Commissioner
[] Gary Glenn Senate

Missouri: 8/7/12
Vote For:
[] Cynthia L. Davis Lieutenant Governor (Constitution Party)
[] Mike Carter Lieutenant Governor (Republican)
[] Robyn Hamlin House Rep. Dist. 1
[] Jason Greene House Rep. Dist 5
[] Tyler Holyfield House Rep Dist 70 (against Eugene Dokes)
[] Bob Parker House Rep Dist 8
[] Mike Moon House Rep Dist 7
[] Todd Akin Senate (90% Constitutional voting record, but some have complained about him)
[] John Brunner Senate
[] Bill Randles Governor
[] Dwon LittleJohn Jackson County Sheriff (Democrat)
[] Paul Curtman House Rep Dist 105
[] Kyle Albert House Rep Dist 106

Washington State: 8/7/12
Vote For:
[] Sam Wilson State House Rep. Dist. 38
[] Richard Sanders state supreme court position 9
[] David “IKE” Eichner House Rep Dist 6
[] Eli Olson House Rep. Dist. 2

Hawaii: 8/11/12
Vote For:
[] Simon Russell House Rep. Dist. 13
[] John Carroll Senate
[] Matt DiGeronimo House Rep Dist 2

Wisconsin: 8/14/12
Vote For:
[] Brandi Lefeber State Rep. Dist. 3
[] Scott Noble Senate Dist. 24
[] Eric Hovde Senate (Some say Neumann instead. Do your own research)
[] Mark Neumann Senate (Some say Hovde instead. Do your own research)

Connecticut: 8/14/12
Vote for:
[] Dan Reale House Rep Dist 2
[] Brian K. Hill Senate

Minnesota: 8/14/12
[] David Gerson House Rep Dist 2
[] Rick Karschnia House Rep Dist 65

Florida: 8/14/12 (Some candidates may only be on the Nov 6th ballot)
Vote For:
[] Don Stephenson Pasco County School Board Dist. 2
[] Dan Tucker State Committeeman Pinellas County
[] Dan Stojadinovic Senate
[] Calen Fretts House Rep Dist 1
[] Darren Ayres House Rep Dist 13
[] Strother Hammond House Rep Dist 37
[] Steve Simon - Pasco County State Committeeman
[] Paul Fosse - Hillsborough County State Committeeman
[] Susanne "Lea" Rashka - Hillsborough County State Committeewoman
[] John C. Stevens Republican State Committeeman for St. Johns County
[] Bruce Ray Riggs House Rep Dist 5
[] Cornelius McGillicuddy IV (Connie Mack) House Rep Dist 14
[] John Korsak Senate Dist (not sure if 17 or 18)
[] Jeremy Bosso House Rep Dist 2
[] John Lindsey House Rep Dist 41
[] Joe Wicker House Rep Dist 59
[] Daryle Hamel House Rep Dist 68
[] David P. Bolduc House Rep Dist 106 (Republican)
[] Jason Patrick Sager Hernando County Commissioner Dist 3
[] Michael Angelo Gordon Hernando County School Board
[] Sharon Calvert Hillsborough County Commissioner Dist 2
[] Christian Meister Lee County Sheriff
[] Bill Waldron Manatee County Sheriff
[] Bernie DeCastro Marion County Sheriff
[] Roberta Cutting Pasco County Clerk of the Court
[] Everett Rice Pinellas County Sheriff
[] Alan Burton Volusia County Committeeman

Wyoming: 8/21/12
Vote for:
[] Emmett Mavy Senate

Oklahoma: 8/28/12
Vote for:
[] Nathan Dahm Senate Dist 33 (Fish Sister Seal of Approval)

Arizona: 8/28/12
Vote for:
[] Travis Grantham House Rep Dist 9
[] David Schweikert House Rep Dist 5 (voted nay on NDAA, faces opponent that voted Aye)

New Hampshire: 9/11/12
Vote For:
[] Frank W. Szabo Sheriff of Hillsborough County
[] Dennis Lamare House Rep. Dist. 2
[] Jenn Coffey House Rep. Merrimack 1
[] Norman Tregenza House Rep Carroll 7
[] Josh Youseff Senate Dist 7
[] Bradley Jardis Coös County Sheriff

Rhode Island: 9/11/12
Vote for:
[] Barry Hinckley Senate

**NOVEMBER 6TH GENERAL ELECTION:**
[] Ron Paul
Arkansas
Arizona
California:
[] Joseph McCray, Sr. House Rep Dist 6
[] Virginia Fuller House Rep Dist 11
[] John Dennis House Rep Dist 12
[] Gary G. Miller House Rep Dist 42
[] Tom McClintock House Rep Dist 4 (93% Constitutional voting Record)
[] Dan Roberts House Rep (I think) Dist 2 (I'm sure)
[] John Inks for Mountain View City Council
[] Johnny Khamis for San Jose City Council Dist 10
[] Larry Beaman for State Senate District 17
[] David Miller House Rep Dist 32
[] Al Phillips Assembly Dist 16
[] Jeff Gorell Assembly Dist 44
[] Chris Kolski Assembly Dist 45
[] Jose Aguilar Assembly Dist 53
[] Arlyne Diamond Assembly Dist 25
[] Chris Norby Assembly Dist 65
[] Phil Paule Assembly Dist 67
[] Allan Mansoor Assembly Dist 74
[] Sherry Hodges Assembly Dist 76
[] Dana Rohrabacher House Rep 46
[] George Turnboo El Dorado County Board of Super Dist 2
[] Gary Arnold Santa Cruz County Board of Super Dist 1
[] Daniel Becket Santa Cruz County Board of Super Dist 2
[] Harry Walsh Ventura County Superior Court Judge Office #4
Colorado:
[] Tisha Casida House Rep Dist 3 (Independent)
[] Jon Fye House Rep Dist 53
[] Ellyn Hilliard House Rep Dist 11
[] Matthew Hess Douglas County Commissioner
[] David Justice House Rep Dist 61
Florida:
[] Karl Dickey Senate Dist 30
[] Peter Daniel Richter House Rep Dist 106 (Libertarian)
[] Jonathan Smith House Rep Dist 154
[] Jonathan Loesche House Rep Dist 14
Idaho:
[] Monty J. Pearce House Rep. Dist. 9
[] Lenore Barrett House Rep. Dist. 35B
[] Monty Pearce Senate Dist. 9
[] Pete Nielsen House Rep. Dist. 22B
[] Phil Hart House Rep. Dist. 3B
[] Shirley McKague Senate Dist. 20
[] Vito Barbieri House Rep. Dist. 3A
[] Raul Labrador House Rep Dist 1 (93% Constitutional voting record, but also known as a rank & file Republican)
[] Rob Oates House Rep Dist 1 (Libertarian)
Illinois:
[] Richard L. Grabowski House Rep Dist 3
[] Angela Michael House Rep Dist 15 (Democrat)
[] Doug Marks Senate Dist 33
[] Chad Grimm House Rep Dist 92
[] Richard Clark House Rep Dist 68
[] John Bambenek Senate Dist 52
[] Michael Carbone Lake County Board Dist 16
[] Tom Morrison House Rep Dist 54
[] Dan Duffy Senate Dist 26
[] Julie Fox Kane County Comptroller
[] Bob Shelstrom Senate Dist 18
[] Carl Segvich Commissioner of the Metropolitan Water Reclamation District of Greater Chicago Cook County 11th Ward
Indiana
[] Justin Stevens House Rep Dist 66
[] Andrew Horning Senate
[] Richard Mourdock Senate
[] James Nease House Rep Dist 100
Iowa:
[] Jason Schultz House Rep. Dist 55
[] Kim Pearson House Rep. Dist. 42
[] Glen Massie House Rep Dist 74
[] Steve McCoy House Rep Dist 26
[] Randi Shannon Senate Dist 34
[] Dave Edwards Senate Dist 16
[] Will Johnson Senate
[] Jake Highfill House Rep 39
[] Tom Shaw House Rep Dist 10
[] Matt DeVries House Rep Dist 37 (still yet to be determined)
[] Dan Charleston Polk County Sheriff
Kentucky:
[] Thomas Massie House Rep Dist 4
[] Craig R. Astor House Rep Dist 2
[] Chris Hightower House Rep Dist 16
Louisiana:
[] Jeff Landry House Rep Dist 3 (90% Constitutional voting record)
Maine:
[] Aaron Libby House Rep. Dist 139
[] Beth O'Connor House Rep Dist 135
[] David Johnson House Rep Dist 20
[] Heather Sirocki House Rep Dist 128
[] Jeffery Gifford House Rep Dist 12
[] Lance Harvell House Rep Dist 89
[] Larry Dunphy House Rep 88
[] Michael McClellan House Rep 103
[] Michael Willette House Rep Dist 5
[] Paul Waterhouse House Rep Dist 98
[] R. Ryan Harmon House Rep Dist 45
[] Matthew Maloney House Rep Dist 126
[] Andrew Ian Dodge Senate
[] John Logan Jones House Rep Dist 112
[] Ryan Wheaton Senate Dist 21
[] Sam Canders House Rep Dist 15
[] Alan Pinkham House Rep Dist 51
[] Tim Lajoie House Rep Dist 74
[] Gwen Tuttle House Rep Dist 119
[] Davian Akers House Rep Dist 120
Maryland:
[] Faith Loudon House Rep Dist 4
[] Roscoe Bartlett House Rep Dist 6
[] Eric Knowles House Rep Dist 3
[] Dean Ahmad Senate (Libertarian)
[] Muir Boda House Rep Dist 1
Michigan:
[] Justin Amash House Rep Dist. 3
[] Justin Altman Washtenaw County Prosecutor
Minnesota:
[] Kurt Bills U.S. Senate
[] Ben Blomgren House Rep. Dist. 66B
[] Paul Tuschy House Rep Dist 52B
[] Carlos Conway House Rep Dist 65B
[] Andrew A. Ojeda House Rep Dist 64A
Mississippi:
[] Danny Bedwell House Rep Dist 1
Missouri:
[] Paul Curtman House Rep. Dist. 105
Montana:
[] Dan Cox Senate
[] Tim Baldwin House Rep Dist 4 (Chuck Baldwin's son)
New Hampshire:
[] Jim Forsythe Senate Dist. 4
[] Andy Sanborn Senate Dist. 7
[] Ann Cartwright Senate Cheshire Dist. 2
[] Andrew Manuse House Rep Rockingham 5
[] Cam DeJong House Rep Hillsborough 9
[] Carol Vita House Rep Strafford 3
[] Lou Vita House Rep Strafford 3
[] Donna Mauro House Rep Rockingham 4
[] George Lambert House Rep Hillsborough 27 (but might be 44)
[] Jennifer Coffey House Rep Merrimack 6
[] Keith Murphy House Rep Hillsborough 18
[] Kyle Jones House Rep Strafford 1
[] Laura Jones House Rep Strafford 1
[] Mark Warden House Rep Hillsborough 7
[] Paul Mirski House Rep Grafton 10
[] Tammy Simmons House Rep Hillsborough 17
[] Timothy Comerford House Rep Rockingham 9
New Jersey:
[] Michael Doherty Senate Dist. 23
[] Ken Kaplan Senate
[] John Ordille House Rep Dist 2
[] Len Flynn House Rep Dist 6
[] Patrick McKnight House Rep Dist 7
[] Mick Erickson House Rep Dist 10
[] Robert Witterschein House Rep Dist 3
New York:
[] Dan Halloran House Rep Dist 6
[] Rick Witt House Rep Dist 1
[] Anthony Tolda House Rep Dist 3 (Constitution Party)
[] Chris Edes Senate
[] Dan Riina House Rep Dist 2
New Mexico:
[] Jon Barrie Senate
[] Robert Cain House Rep Dist 17
North Dakota
[] Nathan Toman House Rep Dist 34
[] Eric Olson Congress at large
North Carolina:
[] Walter Jones, Jr. House Rep. Dist. 3
[] Barbara Howe Governor
[] Brian Irving House Rep Dist 2
[] Kent Wilsey House Rep Dist 62
[] Steve Royal Treasurer
[] Richard Rivette Senate Dist 38
[] Michael Speciale House Rep Dist 3
[] John Bell House Rep Dist 10
Ohio
[] Richard Ehrbar House Rep Dist 3
[] Robert Sherwin House Rep Dist 57
[] Sean Stipe House Rep Dist 9
Oklahoma:
[] Charles Key Oklahoma County Clerk (Fish Sisters Seal of Approval)
[] John Sullivan House Rep Dist 1
[] R.J. Harris House Rep Dist 4
Oregon:
[] Art Robinson House Rep Dist 4
Pennsylvaina
[] John Featherman House Rep Dist 1
[] Hans F. Lessmann House Rep Dist 14
Rhode Island:
[] Nicholas Kettle Senate Dist. 21
South Dakota:
[] Dan Kaiser House Rep. Dist. 3
[] Jon Hansen House Rep. Dist. 25
[] Brian Liss House Rep. Dist. 13
[] Brock Greenfield House Rep Dist 2
[] Issac Latterell House Rep Dist 6
[] Jenna Haggar House Rep Dist 10
[] Manny Steele House Rep Dist 12
[] Stave Nelson House Rep Dist 19
[] Lance Russel House Rep Dist 30
[] Mike Verchio House Rep Dist 30
[] Don Kopp House Rep Dist 35
[] Betty Olson House Rep Dist 28b
[] Jim Stalzer House Rep Dist 11
[] Tim Begalka Senate Dist 4
[] Ernie Otten JR Senate Dist 6
[] Phil Jensen Senate Dist 33
South Carolina:
[] Lee Bright Senate Dist 12
[] Kevin Bryant Senate Dist 3
[] Tom Davis Senate Dist 46
[] Danny Verdin Senate Dist 9
[] Jeff Duncan House Rep Dist 3 (93% Constitutional Voting record)
[] Ryan Payne House Rep Dist 44
[] Katrina Shealy Senate Dist 23 (may or may not be on the ballot due to certification issues)
[] Deedee Vaughters Senate Dist 26
[] Donna Wood House Rep Dist 37
[] Anthony Holan House Rep Dist 19 (Constitution Party)
Tennessee:
[] Thom Gray House Rep Dist 4
[] Lenny Ladner House Rep Dist 7
Texas:
[] David Simpson House Rep. Dist. 7
[] Sterling Russell House Rep. Dist. 15 (Libertarian)
[] Ed Kless Senate Dist. 8
[] Michael Cole House Rep. Dist. 36
[] Patrick Hisel House Rep. Dist. 28 (Libertarian
[] William Hayward House Rep Dist 28 (Republican)
[] Steve Mueller House Rep. Dist 9
[] Zach Grady House Rep Dist 14
[] Steve Susman House Rep Dist 22
[] Nick Tanner House Rep Dist 47
[] Mark Lawson House Rep Dist 19
[] M. Lance Donohue House Rep dist 33
[] Dan Hawkins House Rep Dist 99
[] Jon Roland Senate
[] Jonathan Stickland House Rep Dist 92
[] Jason Isaac House Rep Dist 45
[] Matt Krause House Rep Dist 93
[] Giovanni Capriglione House Rep Dist 98
Utah:
[] Kay Christofferson House Rep Dist 56
[] Brian Greene House Rep Dist 57
Vermont:
[] Adam B. Howard House Rep. Lamoille 4
[] Tom Burditt House Rep. Rutland 1-2
[] Robert Wagner Senate Addison District
Washington:
[] Cary Condotta House Rep Dist 12A
[] Jason Overstreet House Rep Dist 42A
[] Matthew Shea House Rep Dist 4b
[] Sam Wilson House Rep Dist 38a
Wisconsin:
[] Dan Sebring House Rep Dist 4
Wyoming:
[] Kendell Kroeker House Rep. Dist. 35
[] Lyle Williams Senate Dist 14
--------------------

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Hey, what about adding Rep. Jimmy Duncan, TN-2? Him and Ron Paul are the only sitting GOP House members who voted against the Iraq War in 2002. He had this to say about his vote.



> "Ever since the Gulf War ended in 1991, the U.S. has been spending about $4 million a day enforcing a no-fly zone in Iraq, $4 million a day. This has been a tremendous waste of money and manpower.
> "I believe almost all Americans would have preferred that this $12 or $13 billion that has been spent over these years would have been spent in almost any other good way. Most Americans have not even noticed that we have been dropping bombs and still shooting at missile sites all these years in Iraq. I remember reading a front page lengthy story about a group of Iraqi boys we accidentally killed there 
> 
> "Now there are some people here in Washington who seem to be clamoring for us to go to war against Iraq. I represent a very patriotic pro-military district in Tennessee. My people will strongly support our troops if we go to war. But I can assure you that as I go around my district I hear no clamor or even a weak desire to go to war against Iraq 
> 
> "We have been too quick to get involved in ethnic or religious disputes around the world. We have been too quick to drop bombs on people who want to be our friends. We turned NATO from a defensive organization into an offensive one in Bosnia.


http://archive.newsmax.com/archives/...1/194543.shtml

Here's another bit from Wikipedia:




> "Duncan voted against authorizing the War in Iraq based on opposition to what he believed to be an unnecessary foreign involvement. He also opposed and voted against a June 2006 House declaration in support of the war.[3] He was one of the most conservative Republicans to do so.[4] Duncan later remarked that the Iraq War vote had been
> 	a tough one for me. I have a very conservative Republican district. My Uncle Joe is one of the most respected judges in Tennessee: when I get in a really serious bind I go to him for advice. I had breakfast with him and my two closest friends and all three told me that I had to vote for the war. Its the only time in my life that Ive ever gone against my Uncle Joes advice. When I pushed that button to vote against the war back in 2002, I thought I might be ending my political career.[1]	
> Duncan and Ron Paul were the only two Republicans to vote against funding for the Iraq War on May 24, 2007.[5] Duncan voted, along with three other Republicans, to withdraw U.S. troops from Iraq by April 2008 on July 12, 2007.[6]
> On March 10, 2010, Duncan again joined three other Republicans in voting for the removal of troops from Afghanistan.[7] Duncan and Paul were the only members of Congress to vote for the removal of troops from Afghanistan and against all recent bailout and stimulus bills.[8]
> Duncan is a member of the Liberty Caucus (sometimes called the Liberty Committee), a group of libertarian-minded congressional Republicans.[9] Congressman Ron Paul hosts a luncheon for the Liberty Caucus every Thursday. Other members include Walter B. Jones of North Carolina, Roscoe Bartlett of Maryland, Scott Garrett of New Jersey, Zach Wamp of Tennessee and Jeff Flake of Arizona.[10] He voted against the Wall Street bailout. Duncan, in a column explaining his vote, stated he "thought it would be better in the long run not to adopt the socialist approach."[11] According to National Journals 2009 Vote Ratings, he was ranked as the 133rd conservative member in the House.[12]
> The Family Research Council has rated Duncan as a 92% or above since 2002[4] and the NRA has rated him in equally positive terms.[4] He "annually rates among the most parsimonious House members in the report cards of the National Taxpayers Union."[1]
> Duncan is a frequent contributor to Chronicles, a magazine associated with the paleoconservative movement, and American Conservative magazine. He has also contributed to numerous trade publications and Capitol Hill newspapers."


Plus, on his Facebook page, the first 3 of pages he lists as his favorites are Judge Napolitano, Ron Paul and the Cato Institute in that order.
Finally, here's some more links:

http://www.antiwar.com/orig/cdavis.php?articleid=11038
http://reason.com/archives/2012/02/2...-next-ron-paul
http://www.dailypaul.com/155161/ron-...end-afghan-war

This guy is solid. He deserves our support. I will be adding him to my list.

----------


## Spoa

Never agreed with you when you called to take some of the liberty candidates I supported off the list, but I ABSOLUTELY agree with you on this post encouraging the addition of an incumbent! 

Add Rep. Jimmy Duncan to the list! He's great.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Jimmy Duncan is very good. I think I mentioned him previously. People like him and Paul Broun are not completely aligned with Ron, but they are always working hard at adding amendments on this issues that we do agree on.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Great! I'm surprised I have never heard of Rep. Duncan until today. He really does have a surprisingly good voting record.

BTW, I think there is a major difference between Duncan and Paul Broun, at least on foreign policy. Duncan has even said himself that he supports non-interventionism. The same can surely not be said of Broun.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Great! I'm surprised I have never heard of Rep. Duncan until today. He really does have a surprisingly good voting record.
> 
> BTW, I think there is a major difference between Duncan and Paul Broun, at least on foreign policy. Duncan has even said himself that he supports non-interventionism. The same can surely not be said of Broun.


 Yeah, overall though I view them on the same tier. Whenever Amash post his yea votes on amendments, its usually by Broun, Duncan, or McClintock. One guy I get disappointed in it is Walter Jones, who just doesn't get it domestically.

----------


## Spoa

To GeorgiaAvenger and Krzysztof Lesiak:

I think we can all agree at the very least that if we had Jimmy Duncan, Paul Broun, Tom McClintock, Walter Jones, or Justin Amash as speaker, majority leader, majority whip, caucus leader, and all other leadership positions (not necessarily in that order), our country would be in a much better place than we are in today with Boehner, Cantor, McCarthy, Sessions, etc.

----------


## Spoa

I want to urge the addition of two incumbents: TO ADD TO THE LIST! 

1)IDAHO: Incumbent Rep. Raul Labrador (R-01): One of the few to vote for the Smith-Amash amendment ending indefinite detention, Raul Labrador is a strong conservative. He was one of the few to score a 100% from our friends at the Club for Growth. He did vote for CISPA though, so I would suggest a 3-Star for him. Also, Raul Labrador voted against reauthorizing the Patriot Act: http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/112-2011/h36    Read YAL-PAC's endorsement here: http://www.yaliberty.org/pac/candidates/labrador 

2) ARIZONA: Incumbent Rep. David Schweikert (R-06): While YAL-PAC endorsed David Schweikert due to his strong opposition to the original NDAA, John McCain (NDAA supporter) endorsed Ben Quayle (NDAA supporter). http://atr.rollcall.com/arizona-john...se-ben-quayle/

David Schweikert voted AGAINST CISPA, while Ben Quayle voted for CISPA: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll192.xml
David Scweikert voted AGAINST reauthorizing the PATRIOT Act, while Ben Quayle voted for reauthorization: http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/112-2011/h36

David Schwikert is a strong liberty candidate. I would give him 3-4 stars.

I also continue supporting adding Rep. Jimmy Duncan from TN to the list!

----------


## LatinsforPaul

Please add these patriots for Miami-Dade County, Florida...

*Renyel Rivero for State Committeeman:*

Renyel is co-owner of Worldwide Select Group Inc., a prestigious Real Estate company located in West Kendall, and a musical prodigy well-known among Latin Jazz greats. He is also a founding member of the Hispanics for Ron Paul Nationwide Coalition.

For more information about Renyel visit: www.renyelrivero.org

*Elizabeth Romney-Robayna for State Committeewoman:*

Elizabeth is a defense attorney and self-described Jeffersonian. While she shares a last name (and a distant ancestor) with Governor Mitt Romney, she is far more than just her name. While many stand idly by while our community suffers from its various problems, Elizabeth is our candidate with a heart to represent our community and restore the Republican Party as a vibrant organization friendly to the new generation.

For more information about Elizabeth visit: www.romney-robayna.org

----------


## sovereignjanice

Another list of Liberty Candidates if anyone is interested: http://www.dailypaul.com/242897/upda...rty-candidates

----------


## Keith and stuff

> *Renyel Rivero for State Committeeman:*
> *Elizabeth Romney-Robayna for State Committeewoman:*


These people might be so amazing they named their kids Ron Paul.  However, they aren't running for US Congress.

----------


## Spoa

I really hope that whoever is in charge of the front page list will soon make the following additions:

Jimmy Duncan (R-TN 2-INC)
Raul Labrador (R-ID 1-INC)
David Schweikert (R-AZ 6-INC (member vs. member race)
Weston Wamp (R-TN 3- Candidate---recommended by Jack Hunter---father was member of Ron Paul's Liberty Caucus)
Travis Grantham (R-AZ 9-Candidate)

----------


## Rocco

Add Ron Paul endorsed John Koster to the list

http://www.kosterforcongress.com/new...-congress.html

----------


## matt0611

Hi guys, some really heavy stuff is going on in my personal life right now, I'll try to get around to updating this thread soon.

----------


## Spoa

> Hi guys, some really heavy stuff is going on in my personal life right now, I'll try to get around to updating this thread soon.


Ok. Take you time. I hope everything gets better.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Kerry Bentivolio needs to go green! 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rry-Bentivolio

----------


## Michigan11

> Kerry Bentivolio needs to go green! 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rry-Bentivolio


haha nice! I was just thinking about your list too...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Is Bill Tofte (Texas) still a candidate? Seems like he was eliminated.

----------


## Lmata

Jessica Puente Bradshaw TX CD34 won the runoff.  

The local GOP endorsed her opponent and we still won due to lots of block walking!  it's going to be hard to win in Nov but can be done.  Our area is heavily democratic but we did elect a Republican Congressman in the last election so it is possible.  This is a new district from redistricting.  Much more enthusiasm and willingness to pitch in and help with Jessica then there was in the last election.

----------


## Bern

Texas Republican primary runoff results are in:

http://enr.sos.state.tx.us/enr/resul..._162_state.htm




> *Texas*
> Primary Runoff: July 31, 2012
> 
> Wes Riddle (R) TX-25 - (purity: ★★★★☆)   *lost*
> Jessica Puente Bradshaw (R) TX-34   *won*
> Steve Stockman (R) TX-36 - (purity: ★★★★★)  *won*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Updated for latest election results, Primary Dates and several new candidates.

List updated on Aug 1, 2012.

*US House*
----------------------------------

*Arizona* 
Primary: Aug 28, 2012

Travis Grantham (R) AZ-9 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*California* 
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Gary Clift (R) CA-3
Tom McClintock (R-incumbent) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Greg Imus (R) CA-5 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
John Dennis (R) CA-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jenny Worman (R) CA-28 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Dana Rohrabacher (R-Incumbent) CA-48 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)


*Colorado*
Primary: Jun 26, 2012 

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 
Marcus Rivchin (R) FL-18 

*Georgia*
Primary: July 31, 2012

David Hancock (R) GA-7
Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Raul Labrador (R) ID-1  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Kristi Risk (R) IN-8 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Kentucky*
Primary: May 22, 2012

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Patrick Kelly (R) KY-6 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*
Primary: April 3, 2012

Eric Knowles (R) MD-3
Peter James (R) MD-6 
Gus Alzona (R) MD-8

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Minnesota*
Primary August 7th

David Gerson (R) MN-2

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Jason Greene  (R) MO-5 
Mike Moon  (R) MO-7 
Bob Parker (R) MO-8

*New Hampshire*
Primary: September 11, 2012

Dennis Lamare (R) NH-2

*New York*
Primary: June 26, 2012

Dan O'Connor (D) NY-7 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Robert Spencer (R) NY-25

*North Carolina*
Primary: May 8, 2012

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Eric Olson (L)  

*Ohio*
Primary: March 6, 2012 

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3
Bill Yarbrough (R) OH-12 

*Oregon*
Primary: May 15, 2012 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Matthew Robinson (D) OR-4

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4
Evan Feinberg (R) PA-18

*Tennessee*
Primary: August 2, 2012

Jimmy Duncan (R) TN-2 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Texas*
Primary Runoff: July 31, 2012

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
George Harper (R) TX-14 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sheriff Richard Mack (R)  TX-21 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22
Wes Riddle (R) TX-25 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Jessica Puente Bradshaw (R) TX-34
Bill Tofte (R) TX-34
Michael Cole (L) TX-36
Steve Stockman (R) TX-36 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Utah*
Convention (No Primary in these races): April 21, 2012

Jacqueline Smith (R) UT-1 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Carl Wimmer (R) UT-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Virginia*
Primary: June 12, 2012

Karen Kwiatowski (R) VA-6 - (purity: ★★★★★) 
Floyd Bayne (R) VA-7 
Ken Vaughn (R) VA-11 

*Washington*

John Koster (R) WA-2 (purity: ★★★★★)[/STRIKE]


*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*
Primary: Aug 28, 2012

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California*
Primary: Jun 05, 2012

Rick Williams (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Dan Stojadinovic (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)
Connie Mack (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Indiana*
Primary: May 08, 2012

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) 

*Maine*

Scott D'Amboise (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Maryland*
Primary: Apr 03, 2012

Daniel Bongino (R)

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Scotty Boman (L) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

* Minnesota*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

John Brunner (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Sarah Steelman (R) - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Montana*

Dan Cox (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Nebraska*
Primary: May 15, 2012

Don Stenberg (R) 

*New Mexico*

Jon Barrie (I) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*New York*

Chris Edes (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*
Primary: Apr 24, 2012

Marc Scaringi (R)  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Sam Rohrer (R)  - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Rhode Island*
Primary: Sep 11, 2012

Barry Hinckley (R) 

*Tennessee*
Primary: Aug 02, 2012

Zack Poskevich (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Texas*
Primary Runoff: July 31, 2012

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Lela Pettinger (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) Odds: Longshot.
Glenn Addison (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) Odds: Longshot.

*Virginia*
Primary: Jun 12, 2012

Bob Marshall (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Wisconsin*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Mark Neumann (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Eric Hovde (R)

Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.
Lined-out candidates have dropped out or been eliminated.

Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Neumann is definitely not a purity of 4, maybe 3 at the highest. I am not seeing anything in him beyond fiscal qualities, but even then he doesn't talk about money and banking.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

FYI, my vote is nay on David Schweikert.

Looked at his website, and he has nothing about civil liberties or the Bill of Rights, and he appears to be a war hawk. He's on the House Banking Committee but he doesn't take a strong position on the Fed or TARP? He may be the lesser of two evils in this race, but too many negatives for me. 




> National Security
> 
> Keeping our country safe from those around the world who would harm us is a fundamental obligation of the federal government. David Schweikert is a committed supporter of a strong and robust national defense. David opposes Obama administration policies to weaken our national defense and believes we cannot waver from our commitment to fight the war on terror and keep our country safe.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Neumann is definitely not a purity of 4, maybe 3 at the highest. I am not seeing anything in him beyond fiscal qualities, but even then he doesn't talk about money and banking.


It's another Ted Cruz situation. Early endorsement by Demint and Rand. Rating of four because they aren't 100% Ron Paul like. Cruz had a four star too.

As far as the Neumann race goes, it looks like Hovde will beat him anyway. We can give Neumann, Cruz and Hovde all 3 stars, but it probably doesn't make a whole lot of difference.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> It's another Ted Cruz situation. Early endorsement by Demint and Rand. Rating of four because they aren't 100% Ron Paul like. Cruz had a four star too.
> 
> As far as the Neumann race goes, it looks like Hovde will beat him anyway. We can give Neumann, Cruz and Hovde all 3 stars, but it probably doesn't make a whole lot of difference.


Well, with Cruz we have some information on things like NDAA, Agenda 21, etc. Nothing from Neumann. With Hovde he is at least more dovish and understands the Federal Reserve(full disclosure: he hasn't said he supports ending it, but reform would be great).

----------


## Spoa

> FYI, my vote is nay on David Schweikert.
> 
> Looked at his website, and he has nothing about civil liberties or the Bill of Rights, and he appears to be a war hawk. He's on the House Banking Committee but he doesn't take a strong position on the Fed or TARP? He may be the lesser of two evils in this race, but too many negatives for me.


Let me give my defense of David Schweikert. He is getting a lot of heat from the establishment from the following votes:
Patriot Act Reauthorization: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2011/roll066.xml    Schweikert voted NO, his primary opponent (Quayle) voted YES
NDAA indefinite detention: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2011/roll932.xml   Schweikert voted NO, his primary opponent (Quayle) voted YES
CISPA: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll192.xml   Schweikert voted NO, his primary opponent (Quayle) voted YES
Cut foreign aid for Pakistan: http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll263.xml  Schweikert voted YES, his primary opponent (Quayle) voted NO
Read more from YAL-PAC: http://www.yaliberty.org/pac/candidates/schweikert

Schweikert has voted on our side on civil liberties and foreign aid. Find me another person who has voted against CISPA, Pakistan foreign aid, indefinite detention, and the Patriot Act. He deserves to be on our list.

----------


## matt0611

Updated the OP, thanks Brian!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Updated to clean up and remove eliminated candidates, fix html error.

List updated on Aug 2, 2012.

*General Election Candidates*
(Tuesday, November 6, 2012*) 
*Primary dates indicated below if Primary has not occurred yet.

*US House*
----------------------------------

*Arizona* 
Primary: Aug 28, 2012

Travis Grantham (R) AZ-9 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*California* 

Tom McClintock (R-incumbent) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Greg Imus (R) CA-5 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
John Dennis (R) CA-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Dana Rohrabacher (R-Incumbent) CA-48 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Colorado*

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 

*Georgia*

Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*

Raul Labrador (R) ID-1  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Indiana*

*Kentucky*

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*

Eric Knowles (R) MD-3

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Minnesota*
Primary: August 7th

David Gerson (R) MN-2

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Jason Greene  (R) MO-5 
Mike Moon  (R) MO-7 
Bob Parker (R) MO-8

*New Hampshire*
Primary: September 11, 2012

Dennis Lamare (R) NH-2

*New York*

*North Carolina*

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*

Eric Olson (L)  

*Ohio*

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3

*Oregon* 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4

*Tennessee*
Primary: August 2, 2012

Jimmy Duncan (R) TN-2 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Texas*

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22
Jessica Puente Bradshaw (R) TX-34
Steve Stockman (R) TX-36 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Utah*

Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Virginia*

*Washington*

John Koster (R) WA-2 (purity: ★★★★★)


*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*
Primary: Aug 28, 2012

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California*

*Florida*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Connie Mack (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Indiana*

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) 

*Maine*

Scott D'Amboise (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Maryland*

Daniel Bongino (R)

*Michigan*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

Scotty Boman (L) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

* Minnesota*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*
Primary: Aug 07, 2012

John Brunner (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Sarah Steelman (R) - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Montana*

Dan Cox (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Nebraska*

*New Mexico*

Jon Barrie (I) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*New York*

Chris Edes (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*

*Rhode Island*
Primary: Sep 11, 2012

Barry Hinckley (R) 

*Tennessee*
Primary: Aug 02, 2012

Zack Poskevich (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Texas*

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Virginia*

*Wisconsin*
Primary: Aug 14, 2012

Mark Neumann (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Eric Hovde (R)

Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.
Lined-out candidates have dropped out or been eliminated.

Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Updated the OP, thanks Brian!


Somehow an HTML error got into that last update, so I fixed that, and cleaned up the list a bit. Check it out right above ^.

----------


## sovereignjanice

Vote for Mat Larson Fergus Falls City Council Minnesota (MatLarson10) on November 6th

----------


## matt0611

> Somehow an HTML error got into that last update, so I fixed that, and cleaned up the list a bit. Check it out right above ^.


Fixed.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Does Ron Paul's 2010 endorsement of Amash not count for the green bars?

Its hard to believe Paul wouldn't be supporting Amash any longer.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Does Ron Paul's 2010 endorsement of Amash not count for the green bars?

Its hard to believe Paul wouldn't be supporting Amash any longer.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Does Ron Paul's 2010 endorsement of Amash not count for the green bars?
> 
> Its hard to believe Paul wouldn't be supporting Amash any longer.


Yeah, Ron probably still supports him, but hasn't made an official announcement about it this cycle, afaik.

One drawback to using past endorsements is that we don't know for sure if Ron still wants to "officially" endorse (for whatever reason).

----------


## One Last Battle!

John Koster in Washington is actually running the WA-1 due to redistricting, not WA-2. Fortunately for us, however, the district was expanded to take on more rural areas, so its actually going to be competitive this year.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Please add these 2 candidates.

Brendan Kelly (L) NH-1.  Brendan is currently the chairman of the Seabrook Board of Selectman, making him the highest elected official in Seabrook, NH.  He is a former chairman of the of the Libertarian Party of New Hampshire.  Learn more about him.  http://www.brendankellylpnh.com/

Hardy Macia (L) NH-2.  Hardy is a poster on this forum.  Learn more about him.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ess-District-2

----------


## Uriah

Handful of primaries have taken place. OP needs update.

----------


## NH4RonPaul

If you don't think the L's have a chance, Rick Parent and Dennis Lamare are two good R's challenging the incumbent R's. Both did well at the CNHT straw poll but HARDY AND BRENDAN COULD HAVE WON IT (for the sake of publicity if nothing else) if only 30 more FSPers had been present!

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Handful of primaries have taken place. OP needs update.


I agree. For example, Scott D'Amboise lost the race for US Senate.




> If you don't think the L's have a chance, Rick Parent and Dennis Lamare are two good R's challenging the incumbent R's. Both did well at the CNHT straw poll but HARDY AND BRENDAN COULD HAVE WON IT (for the sake of publicity if nothing else) if only 30 more FSPers had been present!


I honestly don't think that any of the liberty candidates in NH-1 Rick Parent (R) or Brendan Kelly (L), or NH-2 Dennis Lamare (R), Will Dean (R) or Hardy Macia (L) have a chance.  I would like to see them listed on the 1st page but I don't know if that will happen.  I am not too concerned either way because I am confident everyone on this forum knows that there are more pro-liberty candidates running for office in 2012 in NH than the other 49 states combined.  

Additionally, everyone around here thinks that more pro-liberty candidates will get elected in NH in 2012.  It is OK if some of the grassroots stuff on RonPaulForums is none-inclusive of NH stuff.  It is almost unfair to the entire rest of the country as we have been and will continue to be the shining beacon.  We are what everyone looks up to.  Liberty activists in other parts of the country dream about 10 years from now, doing what we are doing now.

----------


## Nathan Hale

Need to update - our MO House and Senate slate got wiped out in the primary, Gerson lost in MN, Poskevich lost in TN, and our guys in WI Senate lost as well...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

List updated on Aug 29, 2012.

*General Election Candidates*
(Tuesday, November 6, 2012*) 
*Primary dates indicated below if Primary has not occurred yet.

*US House*
----------------------------------

*Arizona* 

*California* 

Tom McClintock (R-incumbent) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Greg Imus (R) CA-5 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
John Dennis (R) CA-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Dana Rohrabacher (R-Incumbent) CA-48 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Colorado*

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*

Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 

*Georgia*

Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*

Raul Labrador (R) ID-1  - (purity: ★★★★★)
Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Indiana*

*Kentucky*

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*

Eric Knowles (R) MD-3

*Michigan*

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kurt Haskell (D) MI-7 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Minnesota*

*Missouri*

*New Hampshire*
Primary: September 11, 2012

Brendan Kelly (L) NH-1
Rick Parent (R) NH-1 
Hardy Macia (L) NH-2
Dennis Lamare (R) NH-2

*New York*

*North Carolina*

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*

Eric Olson (L)  

*Ohio*

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3

*Oregon* 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4

*Tennessee*

*Texas*

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22
Jessica Puente Bradshaw (R) TX-34
Steve Stockman (R) TX-36 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Utah*

Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Virginia*

*Washington*

John Koster (R) WA-1 (purity: ★★★★★)


*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California*

*Florida*

Connie Mack (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Indiana*

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) 

*Maine*

*Maryland*

Daniel Bongino (R)

*Michigan*

Scotty Boman (L) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

* Minnesota*

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*

*Montana*

Dan Cox (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Nebraska*

*New Mexico*

Jon Barrie (I) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*New York*

Chris Edes (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*

*Rhode Island*
Primary: Sep 11, 2012

Barry Hinckley (R) 

*Tennessee*

*Texas*

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)

*Virginia*

*Wisconsin*


Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.


Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## matt0611

Updated the OP, thanks Brian.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Mia Love (R) UT-4 is getting a lot of attention lately. She was originally on our list, but was pushed out by Carl Wimmer, who was a 100% Ron Paul candidate in the same Primary race. Mia Love won that race at the Utah convention. Should we add her back to our list now?

----------


## osan

Well isn't that special.  Isn't that just great.  Not a single one for West Virginia.

FTW.  I'd run if I had a clue and some backing as to how to go about it but I suspect that would amount to pissing in the wind.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Well isn't that special.  Isn't that just great.  Not a single one for West Virginia.


The default, if you don't like the GOP or Dem candidate, is to vote third party...

----------


## matt0611

> Mia Love (R) UT-4 is getting a lot of attention lately. She was originally on our list, but was pushed out by Carl Wimmer, who was a 100% Ron Paul candidate in the same Primary race. Mia Love won that race at the Utah convention. Should we add her back to our list now?


I originally had her in. She's not too bad IMO from the things I've heard her say.

----------


## Spoa

> Mia Love (R) UT-4 is getting a lot of attention lately. She was originally on our list, but was pushed out by Carl Wimmer, who was a 100% Ron Paul candidate in the same Primary race. Mia Love won that race at the Utah convention. Should we add her back to our list now?


Yes. Mia Love is quite good. She should at least get a two-star rating.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

I nominate Ted Yoho: 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ertarian-Slant

----------


## sovereignjanice

New Hampshire: 9/11/12
Vote For:
[] Frank W. Szabo Sheriff of Hillsborough County
[] Dennis Lamare House Rep. Dist. 2
[] Jenn Coffey House Rep. Merrimack 1
[] Norman Tregenza House Rep Carroll 7
[] Josh Youseff Senate Dist 7
[] Bradley Jardis Coös County Sheriff
[] Susan DeLemus House Rep Strafford 1
[] Tammy Simmons House Rep Hillsborough 17
[] Dan McGuire House Rep Merrimack 21
[] Jonathan Maltz House Rep Hillsborough 27
[] George Lambert House Rep Hillsborough 44
[] Laura Jones House Rep Strafford 24
[] Brian Seaworth House Rep Merrimack 20
[] Kyle Tasker House Rep Rockingham 1
[] Ann Cartwright House Rep Cheshire 2
[] Donna Mauro House Rep Rockingham 7
[] Keith Murphy House Rep Hillsborough 7
[] Mark Warden House Rep Hillsborough 39
[] Paul Mirski House Rep Grafton 10
[] Timothy Comerford House Rep Rockingham 33
[] Andy Sanborn Senate Dist 9
[] Richard Kahn Senate Dist 14

Rhode Island: 9/11/12
Vote for:
[] Barry Hinckley Senate
[] Mike Donahue House Rep Dist 1

**NOVEMBER 6TH GENERAL ELECTION:**
[] Ron Paul
Arkansas
[] David Pangrac House Rep Dist 3
[] Dwight Hoyle House Rep Dist 69
Arizona
[] David Schweikert House Rep Dist 5
California:
[] Joseph McCray, Sr. House Rep Dist 6
[] Virginia Fuller House Rep Dist 11
[] John Dennis House Rep Dist 12
[] Gary G. Miller House Rep Dist 42
[] Tom McClintock House Rep Dist 4 (93% Constitutional voting Record)
[] Dan Roberts House Rep (I think) Dist 2 (I'm sure)
[] John Inks for Mountain View City Council
[] Johnny Khamis for San Jose City Council Dist 10
[] Larry Beaman for State Senate District 17
[] David Miller House Rep Dist 32
[] Al Phillips Assembly Dist 16
[] Jeff Gorell Assembly Dist 44
[] Chris Kolski Assembly Dist 45
[] Jose Aguilar Assembly Dist 53
[] Chris Norby Assembly Dist 65
[] Phil Paule Assembly Dist 67
[] Allan Mansoor Assembly Dist 74
[] Sherry Hodges Assembly Dist 76
[] Dana Rohrabacher House Rep 46
[] Jack Guerrero Assembly Dist 63
[] George Turnboo El Dorado County Board of Super Dist 2
[] Gary Arnold Santa Cruz County Board of Super Dist 1
[] Daniel Becket Santa Cruz County Board of Super Dist 2
[] Harry Walsh Ventura County Superior Court Judge Office #4
[] Will Bowden Purrisima Hills Water Board
[] Drew Spitzer Santa Clara Valley Water Board
[] Ben Cogan Santa Clara County Open Space Authority
[] Alma Jimenez Santa Clara City Council
Colorado:
[] Tisha Casida House Rep Dist 3 (Independent)
[] Jon Fye House Rep Dist 53
[] Ellyn Hilliard House Rep Dist 11
[] Matthew Hess Douglas County Commissioner
[] David Justice House Rep Dist 61
[] Adam Ochs House Rep Dist 13
[] Brian Vande Krol House Rep Dist 35
[] Justin Everett House Rep Dist 22
Connecticut:
[] Daniel Davis House Rep Dist 26
[] Callie L. Grippo House Rep Dist 33
[] Andrew Lavery House Rep Dist 40
[] Joe Bosco House Rep Dist 59
[] John F. Alseph Jr. House Rep Dist 75
[] Robert C. Sampson House Rep Dist 80
[] Pablo Soto House Rep Dist 83
[] Lawrence G.	Miller House Rep Dist 122
[] Francky Trofort House Rep Dist 145
[] Chadwick Ciocci Senate Dist 22
[] Robert Lombardo House Rep Dist 5
Florida:
[] Karl Dickey Senate Dist 30
[] Peter Daniel Richter House Rep Dist 106 (Libertarian)
[] Jonathan Loesche House Rep Dist 14
[] Cornelius McGillicuddy IV (Connie Mack) Senate
[] Ted Yoho House Rep Dist 3
Georgia:
[] Jonathan Smith House Rep Dist 154
[] Charles A. Gregory State Rep Dist. 34
[] Carter Kessler State Rep. Dist. 118
[] Paul C. Broun Rep Dist 10 (93% Constitutional voting record)
[] Jonathan Smith House Rep Dist 154
Hawaii
[] Mike Greco Senate Dist 16
[] Simon Russell House Rep. Dist. 13
Idaho:
[] Monty J. Pearce House Rep. Dist. 9
[] Lenore Barrett House Rep. Dist. 35B
[] Monty Pearce Senate Dist. 9
[] Pete Nielsen House Rep. Dist. 22B
[] Phil Hart House Rep. Dist. 3B
[] Shirley McKague Senate Dist. 20
[] Vito Barbieri House Rep. Dist. 3A
[] Raul Labrador House Rep Dist 1 (93% Constitutional voting record, but also known as a rank & file Republican)
[] Rob Oates House Rep Dist 1 (Libertarian)
Illinois:
[] Richard L. Grabowski House Rep Dist 3
[] Doug Marks Senate Dist 33
[] Chad Grimm House Rep Dist 92
[] Richard Clark House Rep Dist 68
[] John Bambenek Senate Dist 52
[] Michael Carbone Lake County Board Dist 16
[] Tom Morrison House Rep Dist 54
[] Dan Duffy Senate Dist 26
[] Bob Shelstrom Senate Dist 18
[] Carl Segvich Commissioner of the Metropolitan Water Reclamation District of Greater Chicago Cook County 11th Ward
[] Barbara R. Wojnicki County Board Dist 15 (Not a Paul supporter per say but was good in her support for Paul delegates being treated fairly at the state convention. Enough so that I recommend voting for her)
Indiana
[] Justin Stevens House Rep Dist 66
[] Andrew Horning Senate
[] Richard Mourdock Senate
[] James Nease House Rep Dist 100
[] Audrey Queckboerner House Rep Dist 85 (Constitution Party)
[] Don Barriger Brown County Commissioner Dist 3
[] Duncan Adams Brown County Council At-Large
[] Barbara M. Gardner Adams Brown County Council At-Large
[] Kyle Edward Clark Brown County Council At-Large
[] Jeffrey Knoop Marion County Superior Court Judge
[] Dave Nakarado Monroe County Commissioner D 3
[] Kurt Clement Vanderburgh County Council At-Large
[] David Norton Washington County Commissioner D-1
[] Rhonda Greene Washington County Commissioner D-3
[] Mark Hoelscher Wayne County Council At-Large
[] Chuck Hockema House Rep Dist 27
[] Scott Schneider Senate Dist 20
[] Mike Pence/Sue Ellspermann Governor/Lt. Governor (Republican)
[] Rupert Boneham/Brad Klopfenstein Governor/Lt. Governor (Libertarian)
[] Kelly Khuri Clark County Council At-Large
Iowa:
[] Jason Schultz House Rep. Dist 55
[] Glen Massie House Rep Dist 74
[] Steve McCoy House Rep Dist 26
[] Ryan Flood Senate Dist 34
[] Dave Edwards Senate Dist 16
[] Will Johnson Senate Dist 50
[] Jake Highfill House Rep 39
[] Tom Shaw House Rep Dist 10
[] Dan Charleston Polk County Sheriff
[] Ryan Flood Senate Dist 34
Kansas:
[] Joel Balam House Rep Dist 3
Kentucky:
[] Thomas Massie House Rep Dist 4
[] Craig R. Astor House Rep Dist 2
[] Chris Hightower House Rep Dist 16
Louisiana:
[] Jeff Landry House Rep Dist 3 (90% Constitutional voting record)
Maine:
[] Aaron Libby House Rep. Dist 139
[] Beth O'Connor House Rep Dist 135
[] David Johnson House Rep Dist 20
[] Heather Sirocki House Rep Dist 128
[] Jeffery Gifford House Rep Dist 12
[] Lance Harvell House Rep Dist 89
[] Larry Dunphy House Rep 88
[] Michael McClellan House Rep 103
[] Michael Willette House Rep Dist 5
[] Paul Waterhouse House Rep Dist 98
[] R. Ryan Harmon House Rep Dist 45
[] Matthew Maloney House Rep Dist 126
[] Andrew Ian Dodge Senate
[] John Logan Jones House Rep Dist 112
[] Ryan Wheaton Senate Dist 21
[] Sam Canders House Rep Dist 15
[] Alan Pinkham House Rep Dist 51
[] Tim Lajoie House Rep Dist 74
[] Gwen Tuttle House Rep Dist 119
[] Davian Akers House Rep Dist 120
[] Anita Peavey Haskell House Rep Dist 13
[] William Guerrette House Rep Dist 79
Maryland:
[] Faith Loudon House Rep Dist 4
[] Roscoe Bartlett House Rep Dist 6
[] Eric Knowles House Rep Dist 3
[] Dean Ahmad Senate (Libertarian)
[] Muir Boda House Rep Dist 1
[] Leo Dymowski House Rep Dist 2
Massachusetts:
[] Thomas Vasconcelos House Rep Middlesex 26
Michigan:
[] Justin Amash House Rep Dist. 3
[] Justin Altman Washtenaw County Prosecutor
[] Chad Dewey House Rep Dist 96
[] James Weeks II House Rep Dist 47
[] David A. Dudenhoefer Wayne County Commissioner Dist 2
[] Kurt Haskell House Rep Dist 7 (Democrat)
[] Kerry L. Bentivolio House Rep. CD 11
[] Andy Sebolt Oceana County Commissioner
[] Scott Boman Senate (Libertarian)
[] Nathan Sneller House Rep Dist 75
[] Ray Kirkus Berrien County Commissoner
Minnesota:
[] Ben Blomgren House Rep. Dist. 66B
[] Paul Tuschy House Rep Dist 52B
[] Carlos Conway House Rep Dist 65B
[] Andrew A. Ojeda House Rep Dist 64A
[] Sondra Erickson House Dist 15A
[] Bruce Anderson Senate Dist 29
[] Joyce Peppin House Rep Dist 34A
[] Branden Petersen House Rep Dist 35
[] Mary Franson House Rep Dist 8B
[] Glenn Gruenhagen House Rep Dist 25A
[] Melissa Valeriano House Rep Dist 25B
[] Steve Drazkowski House Rep Dist 21B
[] Peggy Scott House Rep Dist 35B
[] Roger Chamberlain Senate Dist 38
[] Kathy Lohmer House Rep Dist 39B
[] Doug Wardlow House Rep Dist 38B
[] Tara Mack House Rep Dist 37A
[] Ted Daley Senate Dist 51
[] Jim Newberger House Rep Dist 15B
[] Nick Zerwas House Rep Dist 30A
[] Jerry Hertaus House Rep Dist 33A
[] Mark Stefan House Rep Dist 44B
[] David FitzSimmons House Rep Dist 30B
[] Chris Fields House Rep Dist 5
[] Adam Pace House Rep Dist 28A
[] Dennis Moser House Rep Dist 2B
[] Mark Anderson House Rep Dist 9A
[] Chris Kellett House Rep Dist 10A
[] Dale Lueck House Rep Dist 10B
[] April King Senate Dist 42
[] Robert Gerhart Osseo School Board
[] Dan Vogtman Maple Grove City Council
[] Dale Helm House Rep Dist 41A
[] Casey Peak for Crystal City Council Ward 3
[] Mat Larson Fergus Falls City Council (MatLarson10)
[] Kurt Bills U.S. Senate
[] Cindy Pugh House Rep Dist 33B
[] David Osmek Senate Dist 33
[] Rick Karschnia House Rep Dist 65
Mississippi:
[] Danny Bedwell House Rep Dist 1
Missouri:
[] Paul Curtman House Rep. Dist. 105
[] Robyn Hamlin House Rep. Dist. 1
[] Cynthia Davis Lt. Governor
Montana:
[] Dan Cox Senate
[] Tim Baldwin House Rep Dist 4 (Chuck Baldwin's son)
[] Nicholas Schwaderer House Rep Dist 14
Nebraska:
[] Bill Kintner Senate (Unicameral) Dist 2
[] Erica Fish Senate (Unicameral) Dist 9
Nevada:
[] Erin Lale City Council Henderson
[] Clayton K. Hurst Assembly 9th dist
[] Timothy J.P. Farrell Assembly 10th dist
[] Leonard Marciano Assembly 17th dist
[] Megan S. Heryet Assembly 15th dist
[] Heidi Waterman Assembly 24th dist
[] Jim Wheeler Assembly 39th dist
[] Edward Gobel Senate 3rd dist
[] Linda E. West Myers Senate 4th dist
[] John S Drake Senate 11th dist
New Hampshire:
[] Hardy Macia House Rep Dist 2 (Libertarian)
[] Darryl W. Perry Register of Deeds Cheshire County
New Jersey:
[] Michael Doherty Senate Dist. 23
[] Ken Kaplan Senate
[] John Ordille House Rep Dist 2
[] Len Flynn House Rep Dist 6
[] Patrick McKnight House Rep Dist 7
[] Mick Erickson House Rep Dist 10
[] Robert Witterschein House Rep Dist 3
New York:
[] Dan Halloran House Rep Dist 6
[] Rick Witt House Rep Dist 1
[] Anthony Tolda House Rep Dist 3 (Constitution Party)
[] Michael McDermott House Rep Dist 3 (Libertarian)
[] Chris Edes Senate
[] Dan Riina House Rep Dist 2
New Mexico:
[] Jon Barrie Senate
[] Robert Cain House Rep Dist 17
North Dakota
[] Nathan Toman House Rep Dist 34
[] Eric Olson Congress at large
North Carolina:
[] Walter Jones, Jr. House Rep. Dist. 3
[] Barbara Howe Governor
[] Brian Irving House Rep Dist 2
[] Kent Wilsey House Rep Dist 62
[] Steve Royal Treasurer
[] Richard Rivette Senate Dist 38
[] Michael Speciale House Rep Dist 3
[] John Bell House Rep Dist 10
[] Matthew Ridenhour Mecklenburg Dist 5 Comm
[] Dan Forrest Lt. Governor
[] Mike Causey Ins. Comm
[] Adam Brooks Comm Randolph County Dist 5
[] Steve Royal State Treasurer
[] Richard Rivette Senate Dist 38
[] John Bell Senate Dist 10
[] Denny King Haywood County Commissioner
Ohio
[] Richard Ehrbar House Rep Dist 3
[] Robert Sherwin House Rep Dist 57
[] Sean Stipe House Rep Dist 9
[] David Macko House Rep Dist 14
[] Scott Rupert Senate
Oklahoma:
[] Charles Key Oklahoma County Clerk (Fish Sisters Seal of Approval)
[] Nathan Dahm Senate Dist 33 (Fish Sister Seal of Approval)
[] John Sullivan House Rep Dist 1
[] R.J. Harris House Rep Dist 4
Oregon:
[] Art Robinson House Rep Dist 4
Pennsylvaina
[] John Featherman House Rep Dist 1
[] Hans F. Lessmann House Rep Dist 14
[] Mike Koffenberger House Rep Dist 4
[] Dale Kerrns Jr Eddystone Borough Councill
Rhode Island:
[] Nicholas Kettle Senate Dist. 21
South Dakota:
[] Dan Kaiser House Rep. Dist. 3
[] Jon Hansen House Rep. Dist. 25
[] Brian Liss House Rep. Dist. 13
[] Brock Greenfield House Rep Dist 2
[] Issac Latterell House Rep Dist 6
[] Jenna Haggar House Rep Dist 10
[] Manny Steele House Rep Dist 12
[] Stave Nelson House Rep Dist 19
[] Lance Russel House Rep Dist 30
[] Mike Verchio House Rep Dist 30
[] Don Kopp House Rep Dist 35
[] Betty Olson House Rep Dist 28b
[] Jim Stalzer House Rep Dist 11
[] Tim Begalka Senate Dist 4
[] Ernie Otten JR Senate Dist 6
[] Phil Jensen Senate Dist 33
South Carolina:
[] Lee Bright Senate Dist 12
[] Kevin Bryant Senate Dist 3
[] Tom Davis Senate Dist 46
[] Danny Verdin Senate Dist 9
[] Jeff Duncan House Rep Dist 3 (93% Constitutional Voting record)
[] Ryan Payne House Rep Dist 44
[] Katrina Shealy Senate Dist 23 (may or may not be on the ballot due to certification issues)
[] Deedee Vaughters Senate Dist 26
[] Donna Wood House Rep Dist 37
[] Anthony Holan House Rep Dist 19 (Constitution Party)
[] Jeremy Walters House Rep Dist 26
Tennessee:
[] Phil Roe House Rep Dist 1
[] Tony Shipley House Rep Dist 2
[] Thomas M. Gray, III House Rep Dist 4
[] Lenny Ladner House Rep Dist 7
[] Tilman Goins House Rep Dist 10
[] Kelly T. Keisling House Rep Dist 38
[] Lauri Day House Rep Dist 74
[] Janice Bowling Senate Dist 16
[] Joey Hensley Senate Dist 28
[] Daniel Lewis House Rep. Dist 52 (Independent)
[] Shaun Crowell Senate (Independent)
[] Mark E. Clayton Senate(Democrat)
[] Susan Lynn House Rep Dist 57
[] John J. Duncan, Jr. House Rep Dist 2 (one person disagrees, please do your own research)
[] Steve Dickerson Senate Dist 20
[] Mike Little Soddy Daisy Judge (one person disagrees, please do your own research)
[] Frank Niceley Senate Dist. 8
Texas:
[] David Simpson House Rep. Dist. 7
[] Sterling Russell House Rep. Dist. 15 (Libertarian)
[] Ed Kless Senate Dist. 8
[] Michael Cole House Rep. Dist. 36
[] Patrick Hisel House Rep. Dist. 28 (Libertarian
[] William Hayward House Rep Dist 28 (Republican)
[] Steve Mueller House Rep. Dist 9
[] Zach Grady House Rep Dist 14 (running for Ron Paul's old seat)
[] Steve Susman House Rep Dist 22
[] Nick Tanner House Rep Dist 47
[] Mark Lawson House Rep Dist 19
[] M. Lance Donohue House Rep dist 33
[] Dan Hawkins House Rep Dist 99
[] Jon Roland Senate
[] Jonathan Stickland House Rep Dist 92
[] Jason Isaac House Rep Dist 45
[] Matt Krause House Rep Dist 93
[] Giovanni Capriglione House Rep Dist 98
[] Grant Rostig Senate Dist 21
[] Arthur M. Thomas IV House Rep Dist 121
[] Muir Boda House Rep Dist 1
[] Ted Cruz Senate
[] Dale Brueggemann House Rep Dist 15
[] Jessica Bradshaw House Rep Dist 34
[] Steve Stockman House Rep Dist 36 (Sponsored Federal bill Megan's Law which Texas has tried to nullify (Ron Paul voted against it also) under state's rights because 95% of the funding goes to 5% of the problem, but he's good in most everything else)
[] Paul Perry Ellis County Commissioner
[] Christi Craddick Railroad Commission Place 1
[] John Devine Supreme Court Place 4
[] _____ Miller Board of Education Dist 12
[] Jeff Leach House Rep Dist 67
[] Randy Weber House Rep 14 (Ron's old seat, Ron Paul endorsed but may not be as good as Zach Grady on the Nov 6th ballot)
Utah:
[] Kay Christofferson House Rep Dist 56
[] Brian Greene House Rep Dist 57
Vermont:
[] Adam B. Howard House Rep. Lamoille 4
[] Tom Burditt House Rep. Rutland 1-2
[] Robert Wagner Senate Addison District
Virginia:
[] Robert Kraus Alexandria City Council
[] Morgan Griffith House Rep Dist 9
Washington:
[] Cary Condotta House Rep Dist 12A
[] Jason Overstreet House Rep Dist 42A
[] Matthew Shea House Rep Dist 4b
[] Sam Wilson House Rep Dist 38a
[] John Koster House Rep Dist 1
[] Clint Didier Commissioner of Public Lands
[] Dan Griffey House Rep Dist 35a
[] Tony Stephens House Rep Dist 23a
[] Bret Treadwell House Rep Dist 23
[] Richard Sanders Supreme Court Pos. 9
West Virginia
[] David Moran Governor
Wisconsin:
[] Dan Sebring House Rep Dist 4
[] Scott Noble Senate Dist. 24
[] Rich Martin State Assembly Dist 55
Wyoming:
[] Kendell Kroeker House Rep. Dist. 35
[] Lyle Williams Senate Dist 14
[] Lars Lone Laramie County Commissioner
--------------------

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Mark Clayton, Ron Paul Democrat running for Senate. Nomination:won. Will face Bob Corker.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Drudge-Report

----------


## Keith and stuff

> New Hampshire: 9/11/12
> Vote For:
> [] Frank W. Szabo Sheriff of Hillsborough County
> [] Dennis Lamare House Rep. Dist. 2
> [] Jenn Coffey House Rep. Merrimack 1
> [] Norman Tregenza House Rep Carroll 7
> [] Josh Youseff Senate Dist 7
> [] Bradley Jardis Coös County Sheriff
> [] Susan DeLemus House Rep Strafford 1
> ...


Hey sovereignjanice. Where is that list from? Here is a much more complete listing. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ecommendations

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Hey sovereignjanice. Where is that list from? Here is a much more complete listing. http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ecommendations


She has a thread running on the Daily Paul:

http://www.dailypaul.com/242897/upda...rty-candidates

Obviously it's comprehensive, including all levels of government, and formatted differently. It has more local candidates, and should also probably be posted in the State/Local thread here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-local-offices

----------


## sovereignjanice

Updated List for the 9/11/2012 Election:

New Hampshire: 9/11/12
[] Frank W. Szabo Sheriff of Hillsborough County
[] Dennis Lamare House Rep. Dist. 2
[] Norman Tregenza House Rep Carroll 7
[] Josh Youseff Senate Dist 7
[] Bradley Jardis Coös County Sheriff
[] Tammy Simmons House Rep Hillsborough 17
[] Jonathan Maltz House Rep Hillsborough 27
[] George Lambert House Rep Hillsborough 44
[] Kyle Tasker House Rep Rockingham 1
[] Ann Cartwright House Rep Cheshire 2
[] Donna Mauro House Rep Rockingham 7
[] Keith Murphy House Rep Hillsborough 7
[] Paul Mirski House Rep Grafton 10
[] Timothy Comerford House Rep Rockingham 33
[] Andy Sanborn Senate Dist 9
[] Richard Kahn Senate Dist 14
[] Kevin Leandro House Rep Belknap 2
[] Colette Worsman House Rep Belknap 2
[] Robert Greemore House Rep Belknap 2
[] Kenneth A. Deshaies House Rep Belknap 3
[] Robert Kingsbury House Rep Belknap 3
[] Guy Comtois House Rep Belknap 7
[] Jane	Cormier House Rep Belknap 8
[] Harry Accornero House Rep Belknap 9
[] Paul J. Askew House Rep Carroll 4
[] Harry C. Merrow House Rep Carroll 5
[] Christopher J. Ahlgren House Rep Carroll 6
[] Keith Carlsen House Rep Cheshire 6
[] Charles Moore House Rep Cheshire 9
[] Dick	Thackston House Rep Cheshire 10
[] Michael J. Walsh House Rep Cheshire 10
[] Eric Jackman House Rep Cheshire 12
[] Rick	Thackston House Rep Cheshire 15
[] Ian Freeman House Rep Cheshire 16
[] Charles H. Kurtz House Rep Coos 1
[] Laurence Rappaport House Rep Coos 1
[] Leon H. Rideout House Rep Coos 7
[] Jeffery P. Young House Rep Coos 7
[] Gregory M. Sorg House Rep Grafton 3
[] Neil F. McIver House Rep Grafton 8
[] Jeremy J.Olson House Rep Grafton 9
[] Robert Hull House Rep Grafton 9
[] Paul	Mirski House Rep Grafton 10
[] Joe Frazier House Rep Grafton 11
[] Paul Ingbretson House Rep Grafton 15
[] Charles Sova House Rep Grafton 16
[] Robert A. Fredette House Rep Hillsborough 1
[] Holly Mecheski House Rep Hillsborough 1
[] Neal M. Kurk House Rep Hillsborough 2
[] Bob	Mead House Rep Hillsborough 5
[] John A. Hikel House Rep Hillsborough 6
[] Richard Meaney House Rep Hillsborough 6
[] Kelleigh D. Murphy House Rep Hillsborough 7
[] R. Christopher Richards House Rep Hillsborough 7
[] Omer Beaudoin House Rep Hillsborough 8
[] J. Michael Ball House Rep Hillsborough 9
[] John J. Callahan House Rep Hillsborough 11
[] Shuvom Ghose House Rep Hillsborough 11
[] Larry G. Gagne House Rep Hillsborough 13
[] William Infantine House Rep Hillsborough 13
[] Steve Vaillancourt House Rep Hillsborough 15
[] Stephen Stefanik House Rep Hillsborough 16
[] Donald J. Frye House Rep Hillsborough 16
[] Tammy Simmons House Rep Hillsborough 17
[] Joshua Holmes House Rep Hillsborough 18
[] Emily Sandblade House Rep Hillsborough 18
[] Dick	Marston House Rep Hillsborough 19
[] Ralph G. Boehm House Rep Hillsborough 20
[] Jeanine Notter House Rep Hillsborough 21
[] Stephen B. Stepanek House Rep Hillsborough 22
[] Stephen Palmer House Rep Hillsborough 23
[] Robert F. Willette House Rep Hillsborough 23
[] Bruce Marcus House Rep Hillsborough 24
[] Jim	Parison House Rep Hillsborough 25
[] Kevin Avard House Rep Hillsborough 28
[] Carl W. Seidel House Rep Hillsborough 28
[] Doris Hohensee House Rep Hillsborough 30
[] David Schoneman House Rep Hillsborough 30
[] Don LeBrun House Rep Hillsborough 32
[] David Murotake House Rep Hillsborough 32
[] Greg Surbey House Rep Hillsborough 33
[] Dee Hogan House Rep Hillsborough 34
[] Jacqueline Casey House Rep Hillsborough 34
[] Lynne Ober House Rep Hillsborough 37
[] Russell T. Ober House Rep Hillsborough 37
[] Richard D. LeVasseur House Rep Hillsborough 37
[] Jonathan Maltz House Rep Hillsborough 37
[] Frank Edelblut House Rep Hillsboroug 38
[] Mark	Warden House Rep Hillsborough 39
[] Gary	Daniels House Rep Hillsborough 40
[] Benjamin Linn House Rep Hillsborough 40
[] Laurie Sanborn House Rep Hillsborough 41
[] Kathleen Souza House Rep Hillsborough 43
[] Roy Shoults House Rep Hillsborough 43
[] Ernesto A. Pinder House Rep Hillsborough 43
[] George Lambert House Rep Hillsborough 44
[] Matthew J. Swank House Rep Hillsborough 45
[] Jenn Coffey House Rep. Merrimack 1
[] Dennis Reed House Rep Merrimack 2
[] Gregory Hill House Rep Merrimack 3
[] Steve Winter House Rep Merrimack 5
[] Susan Olsen House Rep Merrimack 7
[] Lee Shaikh House Rep Merrimack 9
[] Richard E. Kennedy House Rep Merrimack 10
[] Brian Seaworth House Rep Merrimack 20
[] Dan McGuire House Rep Merrimack 21
[] J.R.	Hoell House Rep Merrimack 23
[] Dick	Marple House Rep Merrimack 24
[] Ron Noyes House Rep Merrimack 27
[] Al Jones House Rep Merrimack 28
[] Carol McGuire House Rep Merrimack 29
[] Joe Duarte House Rep Rockingham 2
[] Kathleen M. Hoelzel House Rep Rockingham 3
[] L. Mike Kappler House Rep Rockingham 3
[] Kyle	Scofield House Rep Rockingham 3
[] Dan Dumaine House Rep Rockingham 4
[] Stella Tremblay House Rep Rockingham 4
[] Robert Introne House Rep Rockingham 5
[] Robert Fesh House Rep Rockingham 6
[] Kevin Reichard House Rep Rockingham 6
[] Donna Mauro House Rep Rockingham 7
[] Mark	Samsel House Rep Rockingham 7
[] Bianca R. Garcia House Rep Rockingham 8
[] Michael Falagan House Rep Rockingham 9
[] Daniel Itse House Rep Rockingham 10
[] Kenneth L. Weyler House Rep Rockingham 13
[] Glenn Ritter House Rep Rockingham 16
[] Joshua Davenport House Rep Rockingham 17
[] Christopher Suprock House Rep Rockingham 18
[] Joseph Korowski House Rep Rockingham 21
[] Tracy Emerick House Rep Rockingham 21
[] Will	Smith House Rep Rockingham 24
[] Kevin J. Kervick House Rep Rockingham 30
[] Robert Boyle House Rep Rockingham 31
[] Donald Gorman House Rep Rockingham 32
[] Timothy Comerford House Rep Rockingham 33
[] Marie N. Sapienza House Rep Rockingham 34
[] Bob Goodman House Rep Rockingham 36
[] Antonio Luciani House Rep Strafford 2
[] Joseph Pitre House Rep Strafford 2
[] Kurt Wuelper House Rep Strafford 3
[] Devon C. Boyd House Rep Strafford 4
[] Bruce Cory House Rep Strafford 7
[] Warren Groen House Rep Strafford 10
[] Susan DeLemus House Rep Strafford 11
[] Marga M. Coulp House Rep Strafford 15
[] Donald C. Andolina House Rep Strafford 17
[] Michael W. Weeden House Rep Strafford 17
[] Kirsten Larsen Schultz House Rep Strafford 21
[] Clifford Newton House Rep Strafford 23
[] Laura Jones House Rep Strafford 24
[] Len Turcotte House Rep Strafford 25
[] Bill	Walker House Rep Sullivan 1
[] Spec Bowers House Rep Sullivan 2
[] Thomas Howard House Rep Sullivan 9
[] Steven D. Smith House Rep Sullivan 11
[] Phyllis Woods Senate Dist 4
[] Joe Osgood Senate Dist 5
[] Cynthia Coolidge Howard Senate Dist 5
[] Sam Cataldo Senate Dist 6
[] Dick	Green Senate Dist 6
[] Ken Hawkins Senate Dist 9
[] Daniel Dwyer Senate Dist 11
[] Joseph F. Krasucki Senate Dist 13
[] Howard Pearl Senate Dist 17
[] John	Reagan Senate Dist 17
[] Phil Greazzo Senate Dist 20
[] Russell Prescott Senate Dist 23
[] Dennis Acton Senate Dist 23
[] Howard Wilson Exec Council Dist 2
[] Michael Baldasarre Exec Council Dist 3
[] Ken Blevens Exec Council Dist 4
[] Robert Burns Exec Council Dist 4
[] John Babiarz Governor
[] Albert "Max" Abramson Rockingham County Attorney
[] James Parker Hillsborough 3 County Commissioner

Rhode Island: 9/11/12
[] Barry Hinckley Senate
[] Mike Donahue House Rep Dist 1

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Updated List for the 9/11/2012 Election:
> ...


We appreciate the input, but there is a different thread for State/local campaigns:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-local-offices

----------


## growburn13

Fellow elected Ron Paul supporting delegate Gary King from the 1st LA congressional district is running against the incumbent Steven Scalise.

http://www.yourvoiceincongress.org/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Democrat dropped out in this race, so the Libertarian has a chance.

Maryland

Muir Boda (L) MD-1

----------


## Smart3

Tom McClintock is not a 4-star, he is a 2-star.

He voted against removing our troops from Afghanistan, he supports sanctions on Iran, supports a complete border fence, voted in favor of the Ryan Budget, supports federalizing concealed carry laws - in violation of individual states' rights (the core of Ron Paul's philosophy), opposes marijuana decriminalization and legalization, etc. 

Need I go on? 

I believe he should be immediately downgraded in keeping with the downgrades of other candidates who have been shown to be interventionist big-government conservatives. 

I also call for a reevaluation of all listed candidates. 

Separately, New Hampshire's R primary candidates should be removed. 

Some suggestions:
Hinckley - 4 stars
Labrador - 3 stars, perhaps 4. (compare his platform to Oates)
Knowles - 3 stars (or whatever Bongino is given, as they have basically the same views)




> The Democrat dropped out in this race, so the Libertarian has a chance.
> 
> Maryland
> 
> Muir Boda (L) MD-1


The Dems will be replacing their candidate by local committee. The dropped-out Dem's name will still appear, meaning that Democrats in that district will still vote for their nominee, and not be forced to pick Boda. 

In other words, he has no chance.

----------


## DanielBein

urgh

----------


## Brett85

McClintock is the 3rd best house member we have.  The standards that some people have here are beyond ridiculous.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> McClintock is the 3rd best house member we have.  The standards that some people have here are beyond ridiculous.


I agree that 2 stars in fair. I am not upset with 2 stars. Both Paul and Amash are 5 stars.

----------


## Smart3

> McClintock is the 3rd best house member we have.  The standards that some people have here are beyond ridiculous.


The fact you identify as a Conservative and not a Libertarian, suggests to me your standards are way too low.

We need a big-tent of supporters, not a big-tent Congressional delegation. We need Amash, Bentivolio, Massie, etc. Sure, the occasional Yoho or Stockman or Duncan is nice, but we should always strive for the very best.

----------


## Brett85

> The fact you identify as a Conservative and not a Libertarian, suggests to me your standards are way too low.
> 
> We need a big-tent of supporters, not a big-tent Congressional delegation. We need Amash, Bentivolio, Massie, etc. Sure, the occasional Yoho or Stockman or Duncan is nice, but we should always strive for the very best.


I support Amash, Bentivolio, and Massie as well.  But McClintock is at least as good on civil liberties issues as any of them.  He's voted against the Patriot Act, the NDAA, CISPA, the recent warentless wiretapping reauthorization, etc.  If you look at his record, he is the 3rd best house member from a libertarian perspective.

----------


## Smart3

> I support Amash, Bentivolio, and Massie as well.  But McClintock is at least as good on civil liberties issues as any of them.  He's voted against the Patriot Act, the NDAA, CISPA, the recent warentless wiretapping reauthorization, etc.  If you look at his record, he is the 3rd best house member from a *civil* libertarian perspective.


Corrected.

----------


## JJ2

Listening to Jeff Flake on KTAR right now (http://edgev1.den.echo.liquidcompass.net/KTARFMMP3), there's no way I can vote for him.

----------


## Smart3

> Listening to Jeff Flake on KTAR right now (http://edgev1.den.echo.liquidcompass.net/KTARFMMP3), there's no way I can vote for him.


Lucky for you then, Marc Victor is an ideal candidate.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

How does Raul Labrador have 5 stars?  He should have 3 at most, RP endorsement or not.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> How does Raul Labrador have 5 stars?  He should have 3 at most, RP endorsement or not.


If you click on his name, you go to the following page:

http://www.yaliberty.org/pac/candidates/labrador

That was the basis for his initial rating. Amash also speaks very highly of him.




> The Issues
> Economics
> 
>     Supports a balanced budget amendment
>     Supports the Taxpayer Protection Pledge
>     Opposes all efforts to increase taxes
>     Supports cutting the budget for congressional offices by 5%
> 
> Foreign Policy
> ...

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Labrador's foreign policy record is very weak.  Maybe I overreacted though.  He supposedly "supports a continued presence in Afghanistan" and also voted for all the AIPAC bills.  I guess maybe 4 stars is fair.

Steve Stockman is also in no way a 5 star liberty candidate.  Just take a look at what he supported in the past: http://www.ontheissues.org/TX/Steve_Stockman.htm

Kurt Bills also doesn't deserve 5 stars after endorsing Romney and saying that he's not a libertarian because he doesn't believe in "legalizing drugs and prostitution".  I'd say 4 would be fair.

Michael Baumgartner (R) WA - US Senate deserves 4 stars for being strongly anti-war and pro-civil liberties, although he isn't a pure libertarian on economic issues.  Still, his platform is 95% ripped from Ron Paul.

Kurt Haskell (D) MI-7 is not a pure liberty candidate, but he's strongly anti-police state (pro civil liberties), and supports auditing the Fed.  In my humble opinion, he's better than a lot of the people list already, and would best be described as a slightly more pro-liberty version of Kucinich.  He even has an account at the Daily Paul.   I'd say he's worth 3 stars.

----------


## Smart3

> Labrador's foreign policy record is very weak.  Maybe I overreacted though.  He supposedly *"supports a continued presence in Afghanistan"* and also voted for all the AIPAC bills.  I guess maybe 4 stars is fair.
> 
> Steve Stockman is also in no way a 5 star liberty candidate.  Just take a look at what he supported in the past: http://www.ontheissues.org/TX/Steve_Stockman.htm
> 
> Kurt Bills also doesn't deserve 5 stars after endorsing Romney and saying that he's not a libertarian because he doesn't believe in "legalizing drugs and prostitution".  I'd say 4 would be fair.
> 
> Michael Baumgartner (R) WA - US Senate deserves 4 stars for being strongly anti-war and pro-civil liberties, although he isn't a pure libertarian on economic issues.  Still, his platform is 95% ripped from Ron Paul.
> 
> Kurt Haskell (D) MI-7 is not a pure liberty candidate, but he's strongly anti-police state (pro civil liberties), and supports auditing the Fed.  In my humble opinion, he's better than a lot of the people list already, and would best be described as a slightly more pro-liberty version of Kucinich.  He even has an account at the Daily Paul.   I'd say he's worth 3 stars.


So he probably supports spec ops missions, without troops on the ground. That is still light years ahead of most GOP. 

In Stockman's defense those are way out of date, he may have become more pro-liberty. Besides, he was a 4-star from the get-go, as he is much more in line with Chuck Baldwin than Dr. Paul. As with most of the candidates listed on the first post, he is a flawed candidate and not a Paul clone (Amash, Massie and Bentivolio). Still, 8 votes against an unconstitutional bill are better than 2 or 3 votes. 

I was unaware Bills made that statement and I'm very disappointed. I wish he had remained at the state-rep level. 

Baumgartner has had a lot of defenders recently, where is the evidence he is pro-civil liberties? also, if he is not anti-FED, then he can not logically be given 4 stars. I'd love to have a third Senator to support this cycle (after Hinckley and Bills) so please tell me more.

Haskell has an ACC on DP? Perhaps I should send in some money.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> So he probably supports spec ops missions, without troops on the ground. That is still light years ahead of most GOP.


Light years ahead of most GOP isn't saying much.  All I'm saying is he doesn't deserve a perfect rating.




> In Stockman's defense those are way out of date, he may have become more pro-liberty. Besides, he was a 4-star from the get-go, as he is much more in line with Chuck Baldwin than Dr. Paul. As with most of the candidates listed on the first post, he is a flawed candidate and not a Paul clone (Amash, Massie and Bentivolio). Still, 8 votes against an unconstitutional bill are better than 2 or 3 votes.


I'm not saying we shouldn't support him, but 5 stars for him is crazy.




> I was unaware Bills made that statement and I'm very disappointed. I wish he had remained at the state-rep level.


Me too, and looking back at it, we all knew Klobuchar wasn't going to lose so we really just set ourselves up to be scapegoats.  It would've probably been better to just let her beat a neocon.




> Baumgartner has had a lot of defenders recently, where is the evidence he is pro-civil liberties? also, if he is not anti-FED, then he can not logically be given 4 stars. I'd love to have a third Senator to support this cycle (after Hinckley and Bills) so please tell me more.


His issues page on his site says it all.  http://votebaumgartner.com/content/page/id/12/Freedom
That should address your worries.  I actually like him better than Bills, and he has a better chance too.  When I say he isn't a pure libertarian on economic issues, I mean he talks about cutting spending to 20% of GDP, and loves mentioning Simpson-Bowles, but I have no problem with either of those stances because both suggestions would be an improvement over our system today, and he needs to get moderate voters in his camp.




> Haskell has an ACC on DP? Perhaps I should send in some money.


Yes, he does.  Right here: http://www.dailypaul.com/user/31426/comments  Whatever rating he deserves really depends on how heavily economic issues are weighted versus other issues.

----------


## Spoa

Dr. Ron Paul has a list of his endorsements on his website: http://www.libertypac.com/ron-paul-endorsements/

I think that Denny Rehberg, Kevin Wade, Barry Hinckley, Joe Walsh, Roscoe Bartlett, Ted Yoho, Randy Weber need to be added (I don't see them on our list) especially since this is called the "Ron Paul Forum". Just my opinion. I'd say that most of them should get 2 stars with green since they've been endorsed by Congressman Paul.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Dr. Ron Paul has a list of his endorsements on his website: http://www.libertypac.com/ron-paul-endorsements/
> 
> I think that Denny Rehberg, Kevin Wade, Barry Hinckley, Joe Walsh, Roscoe Bartlett, Ted Yoho, Randy Weber need to be added (I don't see them on our list) especially since this is called the "Ron Paul Forum". Just my opinion. I'd say that most of them should get 2 stars with green since they've been endorsed by Congressman Paul.


This is how I would rate them: (They would all be green star of course)

Rehberg: 2
Wade: 2
Hinckley: 5
Walsh: 3
Bartlett: 2 or 3
Yoho: 4 or 5
Weber: 2 or 3

I do not understand the Rehberg endorsement whatsoever. Kevin Wade has nothing on his website. Walsh is pretty good and in a tough race so I get that endorsement. Bartlett really isn't good, but endorsed Paul so I guess he is returning the favor. Yoho is from what I have read a strong liberty candidate, though he doesn't boast of it on his website. Weber seems to have some good qualities, and Ron is supporting him because he will be his replacement.

----------


## sailingaway

> This is how I would rate them: (They would all be green star of course)
> 
> Rehberg: 2
> Wade: 2
> Hinckley: 5
> Walsh: 3
> Bartlett: 2 or 3
> Yoho: 4 or 5
> Weber: 2 or 3
> ...


if the Dem is pro NDAA, Rehberg might also be because he voted against that and for Audit of the FEd.  It might be a 'better than the other guy' endorsement, I sure never saw an email on it.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> if the Dem is pro NDAA, Rehberg might also be because he voted against that and for Audit of the FEd.  It might be a 'better than the other guy' endorsement, I sure never saw an email on it.


Yeah, I typed that before I saw his votes on NDAA and audit the Fed. He has a good chance of winning, but it will be close.

----------


## Smart3

> This is how I would rate them: (They would all be green star of course)
> 
> Rehberg: 2
> Wade: 2
> Hinckley: 5
> Walsh: 3
> Bartlett: 2 or 3
> Yoho: 4 or 5
> Weber: 2 or 3
> ...


Rehberg: 2
Wade: 3
Hinckley: 5
Walsh: 2 
Bartlett: 2
Yoho: 4 (not proven to be a 5 star yet, perhaps next time)
Weber: 2, maybe even a 1 since he's so close to Rick Perry. 

Paul would have probably endorsed Grady over Weber, but he had a reason (Rand 2016) not to.

----------


## DeMintConservative

I  suspect Rehberg and Paul are personally close. And he's Paul-lite in a vast array of issues, outside of the typical fiscal ones.

I'm a bit more confused by the Joe Walsh endorsement. He served along Paul only 1 term, he's constantly dealing with ethics and personal life woes, he doesn't share Paul's views on foreign policy/homeland security or currency and he's running in a desperate race he'll most probably lose. I suppose Paul liked his frenetically firebreathing style on fiscal issues but that's usually not enough to earn his endorsements.

----------


## Spoa

I like the conversation that is going on about the endorsements of the candidates that aren't on the list yet. Here's my idea on the stars:

Rehberg: 3
Wade: 2
Hinckley: 3
Walsh: 2
Bartlett: 2
Yoho: 4 
Weber: 2 

That's just my perspective after reviewing their records and statements.

----------


## Smart3

> I like the conversation that is going on about the endorsements of the candidates that aren't on the list yet. Here's my idea on the stars:
> 
> Rehberg: 3
> Wade: 2
> Hinckley: 3
> Walsh: 2
> Bartlett: 2
> Yoho: 4 
> Weber: 2 
> ...


Hinckley a 3? Your bias betrays you sir. Your disagreement with him on social issues is a poor excuse to demote him from his rightful 5 star rank.

----------


## Spoa

> Hinckley a 3? Your bias betrays you sir. Your disagreement with him on social issues is a poor excuse to demote him from his rightful 5 star rank.


Ok. I'm willing to give him a 4, but I will not support giving him a 5. His website on the issues is here: http://hinckleyforsenate.com/issues

I don't know where he stands on the NDAA or the Patriot Act. And it isn't a bias that I don't give him a 5 because of his pro-abortion stance. *As Dr. Ron Paul stated, "We must be pro-life or you cannot be pro-liberty the way I understand it."* 

Furthermore, Congressman Paul said, "My conclusion that very day is you cannot have relative value for life and deal with that. We cannot play God and make those decisions. All life is precious.”

Read more here: http://www.nationalreview.com/articl...katrina-trinko

That's why I won't give Mr. Hinckley a 5.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

This may be Ron Paul Forums, but abortion is an issue that I don't really think should be considered in these ratings.  No matter which side you take on the issue, there's people who are going to say you're pro-liberty or anti-liberty, so I think it's best to leave it out of the ratings and for those who find it important, it's usually easy to research and figure out if someone is pro-life or pro-choice.

----------


## Smart3

Just further proof anti-choice people are ridiculously biased. I have no problem voting for someone who is anti-choice, and don't hold that against them. In the same way, I don't care about their views on capital punishment, euthanasia or marriage equality. 

My stars are entirely based on the candidates' positions on key issues.

----------


## Spoa

> Just further proof anti-choice people are ridiculously biased. I have no problem voting for someone who is anti-choice, and don't hold that against them. In the same way, I don't care about their views on capital punishment, euthanasia or marriage equality. 
> 
> My stars are entirely based on the candidates' positions on key issues.


Excuse me, but I DID NOT say that I don't support Mr. Hinckley. If I was in Rhode Island today as a voter, I would proudly go door-to-door campaigning for him, donating to him, and voting for him. All I said was that I don't believe he is 5-star quality. 

I praise him for opposing the NDAA, the Patriot Act, opposing the TSA, supporting school choice, etc. *He would be a remarkable improvement over his liberal opponent.* So saying that I am "ridiculously biased" just because I only give him 4-stars instead of 5-stars is kind of ridiculous because it is just my opinion. Each person will have to decide what quality a candidate is for them, but *the stars do not mean as much as the fact that I am supporting him for senate because his opponent is a socialist pro-abortion, tax-raising, happy spending liberal...PERIOD!*

P.S.: I do hope he will match his anti-big government/massive spending ideology by supporting the defunding of private organizations (example: Planned Parenthood) that does abortions because whether you are for or against abortion, the fact is that our country is broke and as Dr. Benjamin Franklin said, "A penny saved is a penny earned." We need a lot of pennies to pay off our debt!

----------


## Smart3

> P.S.: I do hope he will match his anti-big government/massive spending ideology by supporting the defunding of private organizations (example: Planned Parenthood) that does abortions because whether you are for or against abortion, the fact is that our country is broke and as Dr. Benjamin Franklin said, "A penny saved is a penny earned." We need a lot of pennies to pay off our debt!


You're just providing ammunition to our enemies. No, let's NOT defund Planned Parenthood or kill Big Bird. Let's instead focus on cutting BILLIONS not millions. 

and also, Title 10 does not fund abortions, it funds education and cancer screenings. Virtually every civilized country has such funding, and I don't see any reason why America should be different, unless of course we've cut everything else we need to cut (Dept. of Edu, Energy, Agriculture, Commerce, HUD, Interior, etc) - then of course, we can use the argument that taxpayers shouldn't fund Planned Parenthood.

now I do make an exception - NPR, let's nuke that piece of sh--! 

___________

Thanks for clearing that up with Hinckley, he is afterall the only one on the list that actually supports marriage equality. He is the one closest to the LP, and therefore my favorite running this year. He is young, he might yet win a seat in Congress.

----------


## Spoa

> You're just providing ammunition to our enemies. No, let's NOT defund Planned Parenthood or kill Big Bird. Let's instead focus on cutting BILLIONS not millions. 
> 
> and also, Title 10 does not fund abortions, it funds education and cancer screenings. Virtually every civilized country has such funding, and I don't see any reason why America should be different, unless of course we've cut everything else we need to cut (Dept. of Edu, Energy, Agriculture, Commerce, HUD, Interior, etc) - then of course, we can use the argument that taxpayers shouldn't fund Planned Parenthood.
> 
> now I do make an exception - NPR, let's nuke that piece of sh--! 
> 
> ___________
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up with Hinckley, he is afterall the only one on the list that actually supports marriage equality. He is the one closest to the LP, and therefore my favorite running this year. He is young, he might yet win a seat in Congress.


On your first point, I still don't think we should fund Planned Parenthood or NPR...but I do agree that we MUST ELIMINATE the Departments of Education, Energy, HUD, Agriculture, Commerce, maybe even Labor and Interior, and dramatically decrease funding for Homeland Security. 

I like what one of my favorite senators, Senator Jim Demint said. I'm paraphrasing so bear with me. The only conversation worth having in the GOP is how much spending should be cut from the defense budget. There is no room for those Republicans (I'm talking about people like Graham, Murkowski, Lugar, and others) who refuse to consider the elimination of wasteful departments. 

With Hinckley, I still don't agree with him (or probably you) on the social issues, but I don't think I feel like fighting with you on these issues because I don't think you'll change my mind, and I doubt I can change yours. *I'd rather talk about the issues we can all agree on like ending indefinite detention, repealing Obamacare and the Patriot Act, cutting spending dramatically, ending departments, etc.* Thanks for keeping the conversation civil.

----------


## Smart3

> On your first point, I still don't think we should fund Planned Parenthood or NPR...but I do agree that we MUST ELIMINATE the Departments of Education, Energy, HUD, Agriculture, Commerce, maybe even Labor and Interior, and dramatically decrease funding for Homeland Security. 
> 
> I like what one of my favorite senators, Senator Jim Demint said. I'm paraphrasing so bear with me. The only conversation worth having in the GOP is how much spending should be cut from the defense budget. There is no room for those Republicans (I'm talking about people like Graham, Murkowski, Lugar, and others) who refuse to consider the elimination of wasteful departments. 
> 
> With Hinckley, I still don't agree with him (or probably you) on the social issues, but I don't think I feel like fighting with you on these issues because I* don't think you'll change my mind, and I doubt I can change yours.* *I'd rather talk about the issues we can all agree on like ending indefinite detention, repealing Obamacare and the Patriot Act, cutting spending dramatically, ending departments, etc.* Thanks for keeping the conversation civil.


Yeah, it's basically impossible to support marriage equality, and then change your mind. 

I don't think we should fund any organization that could be privatized (like the Postal Service, NPR, PBS, etc), but our enemies will just use our position on those as the perfect ammunition to shoot down our commitment to auditing/ending the FED, repealing NDAA/Patriot Act, etc.

----------


## Smart3

Since the OP hasn't updated since Aug 29th, I took the liberty of doing it for him:

*General Election Candidates*
(Tuesday, November 6, 2012) 

*US House*
----------------------------------

*Arizona*
David Schweikert (R) AZ-6 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California* 

Tom McClintock (R-incumbent) CA-4 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Greg Imus (R) CA-5 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
John Dennis (R) CA-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Dana Rohrabacher (R-Incumbent) CA-48 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Colorado*

Tisha Casida (I) CO-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Florida*

Ted Yoho (R) FL-3 - (purity: ★★★★☆) 
Calen Fretts (L) FL-1 - (purity: ★★★★★) 

*Georgia*

Paul Broun (R-incumbent) GA-10 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Tom Graves (R-incumbent) GA-14 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Idaho*

Raul Labrador (R) ID-1  - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Rob Oates (L) ID-1 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Illinois*
Joe Walsh (R-incumbent) IL-8 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Indiana*

*Kentucky*

Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Maryland*

Eric Knowles (R) MD-3 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Roscoe Bartlett (R-incumbent) MD-6 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Michigan*

Justin Amash (R-incumbent) MI-3 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Kurt Haskell (D) MI-7 - (purity: ★★★★☆)
Kerry Bentivolio (R) MI-11 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Minnesota*

*Missouri*

Robyn Hamlin (R) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

*New Hampshire*

Brendan Kelly (L) NH-1 - (purity: ★★★★★) 
Hardy Macia (L) NH-2 - (purity: ★★★★★) 

*New York*

*North Carolina*

Walter Jones (R-incumbent) NC-3 - ★★★★☆)

*North Dakota*

Eric Olson (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)   

*Ohio*

Richard Ehrbar (L) OH-3 - (purity: ★★★★★) 

*Oklahoma*

Markwayne Mullin (R) OK-2  - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Oregon* 

Art Robinson (R) OR-4  - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*

Mike Koffenberger (L) PA-4  - (purity: ★★★★★) 

*Tennessee*

*Texas*

Patrick Hisel (L) TX-12 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Randy Weber (R) TX-14 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Steve Susman (L) TX-22 - (purity: ★★★★★)
Jessica Puente Bradshaw (R) TX-34 - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Steve Stockman (R) TX-36 - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Utah*

Jason Chaffetz (R-incumbent) UT-3 - (purity: ★★☆☆☆)

*Virginia*

*Washington*

John Koster (R) WA-1 (purity: ★★★★☆)


*US Senate*
-------------------------------------
*Arizona*

Jeff Flake (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*California*

*Delaware*

Kevin Wade (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Florida*

Connie Mack (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Indiana*

Richard Mourdock (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Andrew Horning (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)  

*Maine*

*Maryland*

Daniel Bongino (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Michigan*

Scotty Boman (L) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

* Minnesota*

Kurt Bills (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Missouri*

Jonathan Dine (L) - (purity: ★★★★★) 

*Montana*

Denny Rehberg (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)
Dan Cox (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Nebraska*

*New Mexico*

Jon Barrie (I) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*New York*

Chris Edes (L) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Pennsylvania*

*Rhode Island*

Barry Hinckley (R) - (purity: ★★★★★)

*Tennessee*

*Texas*

Ted Cruz (R) - (purity: ★★★☆☆)

*Virginia*

*Wisconsin*

*Washington*

Michael Baumgartner (R) - (purity: ★★★★☆)


Green Purity indicates endorsement by Ron Paul.


Check out http://libertycandidates.com/ for more Liberty Candidate endorsements!

----------


## compromise

Some good additions (all Republican) would be:
Senate:
- Michael Baumgartner - Washington , 4-5 stars
- Denny Rehberg - Montana, ~3 stars, RP endorsed, RP liberty caucus member, tried to amend NDAA

House:
- Richard Tisei - Massachusetts 6th, ~4 stars
- Randy Weber - Texas 14th - 2-3 stars, RP endorsed
- David Schweikert - Arizona 6th - ~4 stars, RP endorsed, YAL endorsed
- Ted Yoho - Florida 3rd - ~4 stars, RP endorsed, YAL endorsed

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Some good additions (all Republican) would be:
> Senate:
> - Michael Baumgartner - Washington , 4-5 stars
> - Denny Rehberg - Montana, ~3 stars, RP endorsed, RP liberty caucus member, tried to amend NDAA
> 
> House:
> - Richard Tisei - Massachusetts 6th, ~4 stars
> - Randy Weber - Texas 14th - 2-3 stars, RP endorsed
> - David Schweikert - Arizona 6th - ~4 stars, RP endorsed, YAL endorsed
> - Ted Yoho - Florida 3rd - ~4 stars, RP endorsed, YAL endorsed


Don Volaric in Michigan.

----------


## LibertyPA

Does anyone know about Tom Smith from PA for senate?
http://tomsmithforsenate.com/

He supports a simple tax code.  He wants to reduce federal spending.  Wants to mandate a budget (or congress doesn't get paid).  He wants to end regulations and wants to repeal Obama Care.

I was wondering why I did not see him on the Original Post -- does he qualify as someone the majority of people here would support or is there more to know about this guy that I am missing?
Thanks!!

----------


## Spoa

> Does anyone know about Tom Smith from PA for senate?
> http://tomsmithforsenate.com/
> 
> He supports a simple tax code.  He wants to reduce federal spending.  Wants to mandate a budget (or congress doesn't get paid).  He wants to end regulations and wants to repeal Obama Care.
> 
> I was wondering why I did not see him on the Original Post -- does he qualify as someone the majority of people here would support or is there more to know about this guy that I am missing?
> Thanks!!


He also supports Senator Rand Paul's budget. He is quite good and I would encourage all Pensylvanians to vote for him. He has a few flaws, but defeating Senator Casey and replacing him with a serious fiscal conservative would be really good. On liberty issues, he struggles on stuff like the NDAA and the Patriot Act, not really sure how he would vote. But it's not like Casey is any good anyway...and Smith would vote to end foreign aid.

In the end, Tom Smith meets my 80% requirement to have my support. VOTE TOM SMITH 2012!

----------


## torchbearer

Louisiana-
U.S. House District 5
Clay Grant

----------


## LibertyPA

> He also supports Senator Rand Paul's budget. He is quite good and I would encourage all Pensylvanians to vote for him. He has a few flaws, but defeating Senator Casey and replacing him with a serious fiscal conservative would be really good. On liberty issues, he struggles on stuff like the NDAA and the Patriot Act, not really sure how he would vote. But it's not like Casey is any good anyway...and Smith would vote to end foreign aid.
> 
> In the end, Tom Smith meets my 80% requirement to have my support. VOTE TOM SMITH 2012!



80% sounds like a great option -- is there any way he can ge added to the first post??  It would be best for the PA voters to find his name on a quick view.  I liked him for many other reasond but didn't know he was supporting Rand Paul - that makes him an even better choice!!!!
Thanks for sharing and I hope others from PA see this!!

----------


## matt0611

So lets make a list of who won?

*US Senate:*
Jeff Flake of Arizona
Ted Cruz of Texas 
Denny Rehberg of Montana is still too close to call.

*US House:*
Thomas Massie of Kentucky
Kerry Bentivolio of Michigan
Justin Amash (i) of Michigan
David Schweikert (i) of Arizona
Ted Yoho of Florida
Walter Jones (i) of North Carolina
Jason Chaffetz (i) of Utah
Markwayne Mullin of Oklahoma
Steve Stockman of Texas
Randy Weber of Texas
Raul Labrador of Idaho
Tom Graves (i) of Georgia
Paul Broun (i) of Georgia
Tom McClintock (i) of California
Dana Rohrabacher (i) of California
John D. Duncan (i) in Tennessee

I think that's all. Let me know if I missed anything.

Thank you to all who have contributed to this thread and have picked up the slack for me when I was busy.

----------


## supermario21

Akin and Mourdock opening their mouths about rape cost us two more allies. Mourdock actually said in his debate with Dick Lugar that he was opposed to the Ryan budget because it didn't cut enough and Rand was sending money to Akin.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Akin and Mourdock opening their mouths about rape cost us two more allies. Mourdock actually said in his debate with Dick Lugar that he was opposed to the Ryan budget because it didn't cut enough and Rand was sending money to Akin.


And if Gary Johnson had run for Senate in New Mexico, we might have one more vote in Senate. Instead we have another Obama/Reid rubber-stamper.

----------


## supermario21

> And if Gary Johnson had run for Senate in New Mexico, we might have one more vote in Senate. Instead we have another Obama/Reid rubber-stamper.


Think GJ should run in 2014 against the Udall in New Mexico?

----------


## Smart3

> So lets make a list of who won?
> 
> *US Senate:*
> Jeff Flake of Arizona
> Ted Cruz of Texas 
> Denny Rehberg of Montana is still too close to call.
> 
> *US House:*
> Thomas Massie of Kentucky
> ...


Haskell didn't win, actually lost pretty badly.

----------


## matt0611

> Akin and Mourdock opening their mouths about rape cost us two more allies. Mourdock actually said in his debate with Dick Lugar that he was opposed to the Ryan budget because it didn't cut enough and Rand was sending money to Akin.


True. I really liked Mourdock, and his comment was not really that bad in context but the media and the masses of this country that look to abortion as some sort of holy sacrament wouldn't stand for his blasphemy of regarding all human life precious no matter the circumstances of how it came about.

We're a secular nation, slowly but surely descending into mob rule, its really no surprise I guess.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Think GJ should run in 2014 against the Udall in New Mexico?


Sure, he could do that. Libertarian or GOP? Probably only has a chance of winning as GOP.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> So lets make a list of who won?
> 
> *US Senate:*
> Jeff Flake of Arizona
> Ted Cruz of Texas 
> Denny Rehberg of Montana is still too close to call.
> 
> *US House:*
> Thomas Massie of Kentucky
> ...


John D. Duncan in Tennessee. 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...sseee-relected!

----------


## KevinR

How would I add my name to this list? Any info on where to get started?

----------


## Smart3

> How would I add my name to this list? Any info on where to get started?


If you file to run for Congress in 2014, or a State Legislative seat, also in 2014, and have the right positions on the issues, we'll be more than happy to include you on our 2014 lists. However, if you lose in the primary, you'll be removed from the list like Dennis Lamare was.

----------


## compromise

> So lets make a list of who won?
> 
> *US Senate:*
> Jeff Flake of Arizona
> Ted Cruz of Texas 
> Denny Rehberg of Montana is still too close to call.
> 
> *US House:*
> Thomas Massie of Kentucky
> ...


If you count any Liberty Caucus member, there's a couple more:
Scott Garrett of New Jersey (i) - Part of RP's Liberty Caucus, attended LPAC 2012
Bill Posey of Florida (i) - Part of RP's Liberty Caucus
Jack Kingston of Georgia (i) - Part of RP's Liberty Caucus
Jeff Miller of Florida (i) - Part of RP's Liberty Caucus
Jeff Duncan of South Carolina (i) - Part of JA's Liberty Caucus
Tim Walberg of Michigan (i) - Part of JA's Liberty Caucus
Morgan Griffith of Virginia (i) - Part of JA's Liberty Caucus

----------

